# Auktionshaus Wirtschaft



## Rorre (18. Januar 2009)

Hej,

ich hätte da ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Wirtschaft im Auktionshaus. Also zuerst einmal zur Geschichte damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
Daher ich grad mit meinem Twink Level 80 erreicht hab brauch ich natürlich Gold fürs Epic fliegen. Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich farm einfach ein wenig wie immer und in paar Tagen hab ich alles zusammen. War ja bis jetzt kein Problem mit, Titan bzw Saronit oder Arktische Pelze farmen. Nur hab ich jetzt den Bronzedrachen gekriegt beim HDZ4 Timerun und natürlich bin ich jetz noch geiler aufs Epic Fliegen und wollte es umso schneller. 

Da hab ich mir gedacht ich benutz im AH das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfragen bzw  billig Einkaufen und teuer Verkaufen.

Ich hatte 3k Gold ready und hab mir ein Item gesucht was eher selten ist und deswegen doch sehr gefragt war. Also entschied ich mich für "Arktischer Pelz".
Daher ich dieses Item selber in den letzten Tagen gefarmt hab und am Tag ca. 8 Stück im AH verkauft hab und dabei um die 500-600g verdient hab, wusste ich wie es mit den Preisschwankungen steht. 

Tja ich hab dann folgendes gemacht. Ich hab alle Arktische Pelze aufgekauft die im AH drin waren. Der Preis für 1 Stück war bei ca. 80g.

Ich hab mir gedacht daher jetzt keine Angebote von diesem Item drin sind kann ich doch den neuen Preis bestimmten bzw wenn ich jetzt 20 Stück zu je 150g reinstelle , definiere ich damit denen Neuen Preisstandart für das Item. Das heißt die Nachfrage ist groß und ich hab das große Angebot dazu und mein Angebot ist damit das was man nimmt und der Preis ist halt gestiegen.

Doch plötzlich kommt ein neues Angebot rein für 120g. Ich denk mir zuerst ja ok der braucht schnell gold. Kauft halt einer nicht bei mir sondern bei ihm.
Tja leider kamen in den nächsten paar Minuten immer neue Angebote rein von anderen Spielern, was ja eigentlich e normal und gut ist, doch der Preis ging dann runter auf 100g dann auf 80g(alter Preis) und ist jetzt auf 60g........... Meine Pelze gammelten natürlich ganz hinten in der Liste mit 150g herum. Hab sie dann e rausgenommen und für 85g reingestellt damit ich zumindest kein Minus schreibe wegen den AH-Kosten. Aber was war das? Die Leute die das Item ins AH stellen verdienen damit geld das heißt desto höher sie den Preis einstellen desto besser für sie. Und wenn ich sehen das 20 Stk schon drin sind mit einem Preis von 150g werd ich doch nicht auf 60g fallen. Weil dann seh ich die 150g als den Normalen Preis. Aber lol? 

Nun zu meiner Frage. 

Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts. 
Wenn man es genau sieht sind wir die Händler von den (in diesem Beispiel) Pelzen und können somit den Preis bestimmen. Wieso ziehen die anderen Spieler nicht mit mit mir und gehen gleich so extrem runter und gehen sogar unter den alten Preis? Verstehen die das Prinzip nicht das wir die Händler sind und wir damit Geld verdienen wollen oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden und ich hab irgendwas falsch gemacht? 
Weil normaler weise (so würde ich es machen), wenn ich sehe das diese Item jetzt zb 200g kostet würde ich es für 199g verkaufen .. und nicht gleich um 100g weniger. Das ist ein unterschied von 50%. 

Kann mir das bitte einer erklären? Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder sind die anderen einfach so das sie nicht mehr verdienen wollen bzw es nicht verstehen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus. Freu mich auf eure Antworten.

LG ICH


----------



## Buldruil (18. Januar 2009)

Ich mache es genau so wie die anderen mindestens 5G weniger als der Verkäufer über mir. Und zwar weil mir klar ist, des innherlab weniger Minuten wieder einer ist, ders noch billiger verkauft. Denn im  Nachhinein verdient man mehr wenn man es gleich günstiger reinstellt als wenn man die Ware per Post zurück kriegt weils zu teuer ist und mans wieder reinstellen muss. Also so seh ich das.


----------



## gallatin8 (18. Januar 2009)

Das was du da machst ist das klassische Händlerprinzip und eigentlich eine sehr gute Idee nur zu Teuer sollte man sie nicht reinstellen weil genau das was du beschrieben hast passiert.

Du kaufst Objekt A für 20g und stellst es für 40g wieder rein. Der Durchschnittspreis liegt normalerweise bei 30g also verkaufst du es ein Drittel teurer und das sollte die Grenze sein den sonst komme halt die "billigen" Angebote und machen einem das Geschäft Kaputt. Damit kann man sehr gute Gewinne erzielen wenn man sich wirklich Mühe gibt und sich sehr viel Zeit nimmt.


----------



## Chfkoch (18. Januar 2009)

ich verkauf zwar auch manchmal sachen 10-20g billiger als das nächst niedrigste angebot , wenn ich was loswerden will aber die krasse unterschiede verstehe ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Domalias (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo !!!
Das jemand den niedrigsten unterbietet ist in wow ganz normal.Manchmal sind es nur kleine beiträge manchmal sogar 50% weniger.Und ja es kann auch sein des manche schnell gold brauchen,bzw vielleicht zuviel haben und platz brauchen.solange man nicht unter dem wert des items liegt.Im Rl ist des so wie du zuletzt sagtes der meist bietende gewinnt das Items/preis.
Hoffe konnte dir helfen.

MFG Domalias


----------



## Krisocka (18. Januar 2009)

Jemand anderes hat eine verständlichere Erklärung als meine gepostet. Der Post hier kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Xeroxis (18. Januar 2009)

ist bei uns auch so bei den Titanstahlbarren...von 250g auf schwankende 140-180g gesunken. Ich werde nie auf einem schnellen Flugmount sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scoti (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau sieht sind wir die Händler von den (in diesem Beispiel) Pelzen und können somit den Preis bestimmen. Wieso ziehen die anderen Spieler nicht mit mit mir und gehen gleich so extrem runter und gehen sogar unter den alten Preis? Verstehen die das Prinzip nicht das wir die Händler sind und wir damit Geld verdienen wollen



Mir (persönlich) sind Händler sowas von sche*ß egal. Gerade die "Händler" sind es doch die die Preise versauen und einem Twink oder normalen Spieler ausbluten lassen. 
Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Händler wie Du Dich verzocken.
Was interesiert mich das Du episches Fliegen lernen willst? Genau : GARNICHT.
Ich habe es auch auf normalen Wege mit normalen AH Preisen geschafft bisher zwei Chars das epische fliegen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Timme19 (18. Januar 2009)

Tja und genau das ist leider WoW,

hab mir das mal genauso gedacht wie du zu Bc Zeiten. Ich hatt alles Urmana ller gekauft und teuerer wieder eingestellt...das Problem war 10 Minuten später war es wieder überfüllt, weil jeder noch zig auf der Bank hat. Das die Preisschwankungen so hoch sind ist auch ganz normal ist bei jedem Server denke ich so, weil manche nur dumm sind, da sie wenn das billigste für ein Arktischen Pelz 80g ist, die den nächsten für 70 reinstellen und nicht mal für 79,99 oder so, dadruch fällt der Preis dementsprechend schnell. Ich hab da die Lehre daraus gezogen die Finger davon zu lassen. Man kann viel gewinnen, aber auch viel verlieren.
Selbst hab ich mein Epic Fm auch mit Arktischen Pelzen verdient, aber ich habe sie nur gefarmt und verkauft =). Preisschwankungen liegen bei uns auch von 80g bis zu 40g -.-

mfg Tim 

ps. Farm lieber nur und riskiere nicht den ganzes Gold dafür =)


----------



## mccord (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Kann mir das bitte einer erklären? Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder sind die anderen einfach so das sie nicht mehr verdienen wollen bzw es nicht verstehen?


das ist das typische "ich habs selber gefarmt, deswegen war es für mich kostenlos" denken! da interessierts dann nicht wenn man das item weit unter marktwert verkauft, hauptsache es verkauft sich, denn von opportunitätskosten haben die leute noch nix gehört. oder die leute nehmens halt nicht soo ernst wie manch anderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders am wochenende werden dadurch die preise extrem gedrückt.
naja bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als zu warten bis sich der preis in der woche wieder stabilisiert oder dir ne andere marktnische zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronyofFate (18. Januar 2009)

Das ist das Prinzip der Wirtschaft.^^

Der Händler ist der einzige, der mit Gewinn und Verlust rechnen muss, während viele Spieler "nur" Zeit oder Glück dafür gebraucht haben und sie deswegen so oder so Gewinn einfahren.


----------



## Domalias (18. Januar 2009)

Ja mach es wie Timme19 sagt farm und verkauf es.Fertig.


----------



## Sin'dorei (18. Januar 2009)

@ TE naja nur weil du für einen bestimmte Zeitraum eine Art Monopol besitzt, heißt das nicht, dass es auch tatsächlich so ist und du den Preis nach deinen Vorstellungen gestallten kannst (du hast ja fast dne doppelten Preis geommen) Die Leute können immer noch im /2-Channel oder in der Gilde fragen, ob sie es güstig kaufen kann...und letztendlich können einige es sich auch selbst erfarmen. Zudem merken es auch die anderen Händler, was für utopische Preise du gesetzt hast und sie weissen vll, dass sie wenn sie den selben Preis reinsetzten auf ihrer Ware sitzenbleiben...muss ja schließlich keiner kaufen...hast aj kein Monopol auf Lebensmittel zB^^ von daher setzten sie den Preis niedriger an...und letztendlich pendelt es sich eh wieder auf den Preis ein, auf den sich beide Händler und Käufer am ehesten einigen können....oh gott könnte da noch stunden labern...lernt man, wenn man im Wirtschaftsstudium^^


----------



## Navidgirnuod (18. Januar 2009)

einen entscheidenden Punkt vergesst ihr in eurer Betrachtung und der heisst "Wertvorstellungen" und "Zeit/Gold Effizienz"

Punkt 1... die meisten Spieler haben ganz klare Vorstellungen wieviel sie bereit sind für einen Gegenstand zu bezahlen... wenn er für diesen Preis nicht drin ist kaufen sie ihn garnicht!

Punkt 2... viele (nicht die meisten) rechnen durch oder schätzen wielange sie bräuchten den gesuchten Gegenstand selbst zu farmen und wielange um das benötigte Gold zum kaufen zu beschaffen


----------



## Torador (18. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist denke ich auch, dass es unmöglich ist in WoW ein Monopol zu schaffen, da sich immer alle Items in beliebiger Menge beschaffen lassen (nur mit unterschiedlichem Aufwand). All diese Leute die dir dein Geschäft versaut haben, hatten die Items auch schon vorher. Aber erst du, hast sie durch dein leerkaufen das AHs eine größere Chance sehen lassen ihre Items loszuwerden, da du für kurze Zeit sämtliche Konkurrenz beseitigt hast.


----------



## Semetor (18. Januar 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau so wie die anderen mindestens 5G weniger als der Verkäufer über mir. Und zwar weil mir klar ist, des innherlab weniger Minuten wieder einer ist, ders noch billiger verkauft. Denn im  Nachhinein verdient man mehr wenn man es gleich günstiger reinstellt als wenn man die Ware per Post zurück kriegt weils zu teuer ist und mans wieder reinstellen muss. Also so seh ich das.


Jo da stimmt ich dir voll zu. Ich will ja keine 2 tage auf mein Gold warten sondern schnell viel verkaufen.


----------



## Arben (18. Januar 2009)

scoti schrieb:


> Mir (persönlich) sind Händler sowas von sche*ß egal. Gerade die "Händler" sind es doch die die Preise versauen und einem Twink oder normalen Spieler ausbluten lassen.
> Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Händler wie Du Dich verzocken.
> Was interesiert mich das Du episches Fliegen lernen willst? Genau : GARNICHT.
> Ich habe es auch auf normalen Wege mit normalen AH Preisen geschafft bisher zwei Chars das epische fliegen zu bezahlen.



Was interessiert es ihn, wenn du nicht genug Gold hast um sein Angebot zu bezahlen? So ist es nunmal im Leben, jeder versucht den maximalen Gewinn aus dem zu ziehen, was er macht.

Und ihm ist auch scheissegal, dass du sein Angebot nicht wahr nehmen willst, du bist nich der einzige WoWSpieler.

Das mit den Preisschwankungen ist normal. Es gibt halt viele Leute die scheinbar ihr Gold haben wollen und das möglichst sofort. Ob sie eventuell 50% mehr Gewinn erzielen könnten, würden sie sich nur gedulden, ist ihnen dabei egal.

Einfach abwarten, irgendwann kann man seine Ware wieder teurer reinstellen.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (18. Januar 2009)

fällt mir aber auch oft auf, das leute den preis so extrem drücken, aber den scheint das wie schon gesagt egal zu sein ob sie nur 50% kriegen, wenn sie was kriegen...


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage.
> 
> Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts.


Ganz einfach, weil das günstigste Angebot gewinnt.
Wenn ich damals gesehen habe, dass Saronit für 60g drin ist, habe ich es für maximal 45g reingestellt. Warum? Weil es sonst kein Schwein für 60g kaufen würde. 150g pro Arktischen Pelz finde ich auch ein bisschen übertrieben. Es steht dir frei, für wieviel du deine Sachen reinstellst. Sei dir aber immer darüber im klaren, dass es Leute gibt die ebenfalls Gold machen wollen, und gerade deswegen ihre Angebote drastisch günstiger machen.

In WoW Auktionshäusern bestimmt sehr oft das Angebot die Nachfrage. Nicht andersrum!


----------



## Arben (18. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass selbst Angebote mit einem noramel Preis vollkommen zerdumpt werden. Natürlich, ist der Preis zu hoch kauft es so oder so keiner, jedoch werden einem eigentlich immer selbst die fairen Preise zerschossen.

Wenn ich sehe, dass ich für ein beliebiges Fläschchen einen Frostlotus und etweige Mats brauche und das Fläschchen dann für 100g ins Ah stelle und irgendwelche Leute die Dinger auf bis zu 50g sacken lassen, frage ich mich, ob diese Leute überhaupt keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben. Denn wo solch ein Fläschchen 50g kostet gehen die Lotuse alleine teilweise für das Doppelte und mehr weg. Das ist teilweise nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Rorre (18. Januar 2009)

scoti schrieb:


> Mir (persönlich) sind Händler sowas von sche*ß egal. Gerade die "Händler" sind es doch die die Preise versauen und einem Twink oder normalen Spieler ausbluten lassen.
> Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Händler wie Du Dich verzocken.
> Was interesiert mich das Du episches Fliegen lernen willst? Genau : GARNICHT.
> Ich habe es auch auf normalen Wege mit normalen AH Preisen geschafft bisher zwei Chars das epische fliegen zu bezahlen.



Ich hab auch nicht gefragt ob es dich interessiert ob ich mir das alles leisten kann was ich will. Oder ob dich andere Leute interessiert. Nur weil du die Fragestellung nicht verstanden hast brauchst hier nicht auf ober cool machen und herumflamen. LAss es lieber. Machst dich nur selbst zum Affen.

@ Krisocka: 
War bei jemand anderen verständlicher, löschen pls..


Du konntest die Frage wohl auch nicht richtig verstehen und kriegst Angst vorm Thread und willst ihn deswegen Schließen lassen oder wie? 

Wenn Ihr nicht helfen wollt lasst es bitte und dürckt auf [X] oben und sucht euch bitte ne andere Beschäftigung.  Ich hab ne Frage gestellt und ihr zwei braucht es net versuchen zu vermiesen weil ihr nix beitragen könnt. An alle anderen .  Danke für die Antworten. ICh glaub mein Fehler war nur das ich den Preis zu hoch raufgesetzt hab weil ich einfach zu Goldgeil war in dem Moment. Ich bin jetzt e nicht mehr im Minus. Ich warte noch bis die Preise sich nach dem WE stabilisieren und verkaufe das Zeug wieder normal zurück und lass die Finger davon. ICh machs so wie vorher und Farm mir halt alles zusammen und spiele nicht mit dem Geld im AH ;P.


Dankeschön für die Hilfe.


----------



## Zerleena (18. Januar 2009)

Angebotsmarkt. lieber TE wie hier schon erwähnt wurde. Du versteifst dich mMn zu sehr aufs AH. Drückst da deine Auktionen mit Preisen rein, die schon grenzwertig sind und bei mir wohl Fragen bezüglich deiner Hirnkapazität aufwerfen würden. Und auf Lordaeron Horde gibt es schon genug von deiner Sorte, die alles viel zu überteuert reinstellen. Sonnengras z.B. für 80G das Stack? Lol, hackts?. Also irgendwer muss denen wohl so nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt haben: setzt es so teuer wie möglich rein, die Leute sind doch so doof und kaufen alles. Haha, und dann bin ich noch und droppe den Preis mal eben um 40-50% und alle kotzen ab löl. Selbst schuld. Am besten sind sowieso noch die, die ohne Sofortkauf ihre Sachen reinstellen. Nein, keine epischen Sachen sondern normale Handelsgüter. Bei sowas ist Sofortkauf PFLICHT. ANdernfalls kauf ich des gar net erst. Am besten versuchste dich eher mal im handelschannel. Bietest selbstgefarmte Waren durchaus auch mal zum Selbstkostenpreis an (bei selbstgefarmten ist das sogar n Gewinn) der unter AH Niveau liegt. Nicht nur bei Instanzen gilt: der Ton macht die Musik bzw. der Preis die Stammkunden. Es sagt ja keiner, dass du dich unter Wert verkaufen sollst. Aber ich würde auch den Handelschannel nicht außer Acht lassen. Sind deine Preise gut, spricht es sich rum. Vor allem kann man hier auch mal über den Preis verhandeln, was im AH nicht möglich ist, da stellen die Vollpfosten überteuerte Waren rein, dann nur 12 Stunden, damit sie ja ihre 2-3 Gold mehr so schnell wie möglich bekommen. Alles schnell schnell schnell. Das macht ja so Fantasy Games aus.. dieses Basar-Feeling, ich tausche 12 Kamele gegen deine Frau" *g*.


----------



## Krisocka (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> @ Krisocka:
> War bei jemand anderen verständlicher, löschen pls..
> 
> 
> Du konntest die Frage wohl auch nicht richtig verstehen und kriegst Angst vorm Thread und willst ihn deswegen Schließen lassen oder wie?



Nein, es hat während ich geschrieben habe, schon jemand eine verständlichere Erklärung als ich gepostet, deswegen habe ich editiert um die Leute nicht zu verwirren mit meiner Erklärung.


----------



## Rorre (18. Januar 2009)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Nein, es hat während ich geschrieben habe, schon jemand eine verständlichere Erklärung als ich gepostet, deswegen habe ich editiert um die Leute nicht zu verwirren mit meiner Erklärung.



aaaasooo . tut mir leid =/ .. hab ich falsch aufgenommen.... hab gedacht du meinst den Thread und nicht deinen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. tut mir leid


----------



## Sessa (18. Januar 2009)

ich sag nur mal so viel dazu:

die ware hat einen ungefähren festpreis im ah was auch der großteil des servers nach einigen tagen weiß
wenn dann jemand wie du daher kommst und das teil für fast 200% des normalpreises verkaufen willst,biste ehrlich gesagt selber schuld

schließlich ist niemand so dumm und gibt mehr aus als es wirklich wert ist,denn es gibt immernoch mehr als nur einen anbieter dieser ware
und es ist nur eine frage der zeit bis wieder mehrere angebote ins ah flattern

so far

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astronymus (18. Januar 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> fällt mir aber auch oft auf, das leute den preis so extrem drücken, aber den scheint das wie schon gesagt egal zu sein ob sie nur 50% kriegen, wenn sie was kriegen...


Oder vielleicht denken Sie auch garnicht? Ich versteh solche leute auch nicht die für 50% rabatt das ganze reinstellen. aber naja solche "deppen" wird es wohl überall geben


----------



## The Future (18. Januar 2009)

wenn du die pelze für 90 gold reingestellt hättest garantiere ich dir die wären gekauft worden da alle gesehen hätten das du der einzigste händler bist und sie die pelze brauchen aber wenn die natürlich sehen 150g dann rechnet man sich aus das der nächste die schnell wieder für nen ganzen haufen weniger reinstelllt und so gewinn fährt


----------



## Medulla (18. Januar 2009)

Beim lesen ist mir echt nix mehr eingefallen, ausser Bravo! hier betreibt einer Deflationspolitik, die kleine Heuschrecke die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok, Ernst beiseite:



Astronymus schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht denken Sie auch garnicht? Ich versteh solche leute auch nicht die für 50% rabatt das ganze reinstellen. aber naja solche "deppen" wird es wohl überall geben



was heißt den 50% Rabatt?  wenn der TE das doppelte verlangt,  von dem was der Markt oder auctioner als normal angibt, muss ich mich doch nicht nach ihm richten! Crafter kennen die Preise, müssen auch kalkulieren, wenn die Materialkosten zu hoch werden,  so das sie später auf dem Endprodukt sitzen bleiben, machts doch auch keinen Sinn.

ist ja nun nicht so das der TE die OPEC wäre und niemand anderes könnte das zeug liefern.


----------



## Preform (18. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, aber das AH-Prinzip in WoW entspricht in keinster Weise einer "richtigen" Wirtschaft. Der TE hat es mit seinem Beispiel eigentlich schon ganz gut erklärt!


----------



## Zadius (18. Januar 2009)

Ich mache das so ähnlich wie du. Ich kaufe günstig Barren ein und verkaufe sie wenn der Preis hoch ist. Um das aber effektiv zu machen solltest du mehrere Sachen beachten:

1 Bevor du das machst beobachte den Preis längere Zeit und seine Schwankungen
2 Es gibt Zeiten in denen wird viel reingestellt und zeiten da steigt die Nachfrage. Z.B. Geht am Wochenende das Angebot tendenziell immer nach oben und die Preise werden etwas billiger. Unter der Woche ist eher die Nachfrage dominierend. Und unter dem Tag habe ich mir eine Regel angewöhnt. Ich stelle meine Sachen erst ins AH, wenn ich abends spät offline gehe, da dann weniger Leute das zeug reinstellen und man so länger der billigste bleibt. Des weiteren ist manchmal morgens der Preis sehr billig, da da die ganzen Nachtfarmer (wollen wir sie mal nicht Chinafarmer nennen) ihr zeug reinstellen.
3 Benutze ein Addon wie z.B. auctioneer um die Preise im griuff zuhaben. Ich kaufe z.B. immer nur unter 50% oder niedriger wie der Referenzkurs, um schwankungen auszugleichen.
4 Du kannst den Markt nicht bestimmen, aber du kannst ihn beobachten und abwarten, ein ein gefühl für ihn entwickeln
5 Es gibt Phasen wo sonst teure Produkte lange zeit sehr billig sind. Nicht verzweifeln, die steigen wieder im Preis. bei uns waren Eisenbarren lange zeit (etwa 2Monate) für 7-10g/stack zu kaufen. Ich habe in der Zeit 30Stack Eisenbarren gekauft und gewartet. Nun habe ich etwa 24Stack für 24-30g/stack verkauft. Ähnliches habe ich auch mal mit Mithril gemacht oder momentan mit Kupferbarren.
6 Stelle deine Sachen auch wenn du Monopolist bist NIE zu teuer rein. Ich gehe nach auctioneer NIE über 140%. Das AH lebt weil die Leute bzu bequem sind selber zu farmen. Aber je teure die Preise sind desto weniger kaufen sindern farmen selber und desto größer wird deine Konkurrenz weil viele glauben damit Gewinn zu machen. Du wirst festellen das viele Sachen die 2-3Tage sehr teuer waren, plötzlich im preis fallen und fast wertlos werden. Danns ehen viele das man damit kein gewinn macht, das Angebot nimmt ab und der Preis steigt. und das ist der Punkt an dem ich verkaufe.

Aber was ich auch öfters nicht verstehe: Wenn der Preis für Ein stack Kupferbarren bei zb 11g liegt... woeso stellen dan manche eine Stack für 2-3g rein statt für 10g? Naja, mir solls recht sein, so füllt man billig seine Vorräte wieder auf, vorallem während Hochpreisphasen.

Da ich gerade VWL lerne für die Klausuren kann ich nur sagen das Nr. 6 ganz klar volkswirtschalftliche Entscheidungen sind die Unternehmen treffen um z.b. in brachen einzusteigen oder zu verkaufen. Die Punkte 1,2,3 und 4 entsprechen im Realen leben dem Aktion, Waren und Dienstleistungsmarkt. Das Problem bei der Ah Wirtshcaft in WoW ist das man es da mit einem annähernd perfekte sprich Homogenen markt zutun hat und wir im rl das nicht haben und dadurch verhält er sich manchmal anders wie erwartet, aber er ist leicht vorhersehbar.

gruss
Zadius

P.S.
Damit habe ich mein fm, mein epic, mein epicfliegen, kaltwetterflug und Matkosten für Schmied 450 gedeckt!!


----------



## RogueCheka (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ich hätte da ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Wirtschaft im Auktionshaus. Also zuerst einmal zur Geschichte damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
> Daher ich grad mit meinem Twink Level 80 erreicht hab brauch ich natürlich Gold fürs Epic fliegen. Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich farm einfach ein wenig wie immer und in paar Tagen hab ich alles zusammen. War ja bis jetzt kein Problem mit, Titan bzw Saronit oder Arktische Pelze farmen. Nur hab ich jetzt den Bronzedrachen gekriegt beim HDZ4 Timerun und natürlich bin ich jetz noch geiler aufs Epic Fliegen und wollte es umso schneller.
> ...



das is ganz normal manda kann ma nix machen bei 1000den von spielern xDDD


----------



## Hudinchen (18. Januar 2009)

Astronymus schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht denken Sie auch garnicht? Ich versteh solche leute auch nicht die für 50% rabatt das ganze reinstellen. aber naja solche "deppen" wird es wohl überall geben




Als deppen wie du so schön geschrieben hast würd ich die nennen die alles aufkaufen und dann glauben damit mehr kohle zu machen egal obs vorher nur die Hälfte oder gar nur ein drittel davon gekostet haben,
zumal wenn sich einer etwas im ah und auch mit dem auskennt ungefähr weiss was was kostet und es dazu noch einige gibt die bevor sie was zu billig reinsetzen weil einige wieder den Preis runterdrücken bis nichts mehr rauschaut ,warten bis es sich wieder beruihgt hat mit dem Preisen , egal mit was!

Das nächste ist , dass aufkaufen war mal richtig effizient aber das war noch vor Bc und ist schon sehr sehr lange her ,da hab ich stunden damit verbracht leuten ausn Hchannel und ausn Ah das zeugs zu kaufen um es gleich später wieder zu verkaufen um einen besseren Preis!

ich habe mit dem Addon einen Dk angefangen und den auf 80 gespielt und habe bis jetzt über 15k gemacht weil ich genau wusste wann ich was verkaufen kann und vorallem zu welchen preisen , es bringt nichts wenn man ins ah geht und dann übertreibt beim reinstellen weil eigentlich jeder weiss was sowas wert ist ausser er iss neu in Wow und hat garkeine vorstellung davon!

Und deine 50% rabatt ,wie du schreibts versteh ich ja schon mal garnicht weil du im endefekt ja 200% hattest vom ausgangspreis = der preis der sich einpendelt wenn die masse das jeweilige teil nicht mehr benötigt, dass heisst wenn die nachfrage sinkt aber der überfluss noch vorhanen ist ,so sinkt auch der preis und da hilft es nichts alles aufkaufen und hoffen das jemand das gleiche teil von 100% kauft obwohls eigentlich 200% kostet!


Ich gebe nur jeden den rat beim verkaufen solltet ihr mal ein einzel stück haben wie ne Waffe oder ein andere Rüstungsteil egal ob Epic oder Rar wenn ihr euch net sicher seid was es wert ist,schaut auf buffed nach was die Member der anderen Realms so schreiben udn richtet euch ein wenig nach dem , müsst natürlich net! 

Wichtig ist nur in Gold Not aufn Boden zu bleiben,nicht zuübertreiben und und nicht sinnlos gold ausgeben und sich nach einem gewissen plan halten wie zb. jeden Tag Tagesquests zu machen , das kann auch schon sehr hilfreich sein, und nicht erwarten das an einem tag das Epicflugmount vor der Türe abgestellt wird!

Und zur erklärung warum zb ein stack für 10g und der letzte für 2g im ah Angeboten wird, eventuelle waren mal mehr vorhanden vor dem 2g gebot schon ,wurden aber aufgekauft und das auch noch in der Zeit wo der mit den 2g gerade war um seines reinzustellen und hat nicht mit bekommen das die anderen schon wieder weg sind! wenn was um entliches billiger ist kanns schon mal sein das es innerhalb von sekunden wieder weg ist wie bei mir zb bei Saronit und Äonenerde, reinsetzen und 10sec drauf ist es weg und ich kann direkt noch mal reinsetzen obwohl ich nur 1g billiger bin als der vor mir!

so das wars vorerst einmal von mir und entschuldigt die Rechteschreibfehler , hatte nur geringe Zeit weil ich in der Warteschlange war , und solltet ihr dennoch welche finden , behaltet sie oder ersteigert sie bei eb.. ^^ 

Hf bis dann


----------



## dobro (18. Januar 2009)

Ist gut, dass genug Leute Preise wieder runtertreiben. Solche Preistreiber wie du kann ich leiden, wie Hundescheiße an nem neuen Paar Schuhe. Hoffe wirst in Zukunft nur noch Minusgeschäfte machen....


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Es ist auch eine Frage des Anstandes... manchmal stelle ich einfach auch Sachen für einen wesentlich niedrigeren aber dafür vernünftigen Preis rein. Weil teilweise sind die AHpreise wirklich eine Frechheit!


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (18. Januar 2009)

naja in unseren heutigen marktwirtschaft sieht es doch nicht anders aus. 
hersteller x verkauft ne konsole für 400euro und hersteller y verkauft seine für 300.
damit die leute seine kaufen. is halt wie in der realität...leider^^


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Khorrn-Taerar schrieb:


> naja in unseren heutigen marktwirtschaft sieht es doch nicht anders aus.
> hersteller x verkauft ne konsole für 400euro und hersteller y verkauft seine für 300.
> damit die leute seine kaufen. is halt wie in der realität...leider^^


Mit dem Unterschied, dass man auch aufhören könnte mit WoW und was anderes machen. Mit der Realität funzt das ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (18. Januar 2009)

Sehe ich ähnlich Hudinchen. Ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen, dass AH nur einer von vielen Wegen ist, ans Epic FM zu kommen oder später ans Mammut oder so. Aber man sollte sich net aufs AH versteifen. Es ist zu schwankend und viele haben echt noch null Ahnung vom WOW-Markt. Man stellt zuviel rein und müllt so das AH mit 100 20er Kupferbarren zu. Why? ist doch sinnlos, soviel reinzustellen. Maxime wie auch so überall am bewährtesten: soviel reinstellen wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Genau so wie man die Dauer nicht dem Zufall überlassen sollte. Handelsgüter, die sehr wertvoll sind sollten keine 48 Stunden reingestellt werden. Viel zu lang und in der Zeit kommen schon wieder die Preisdumper und drücken eure Preise. 12-24 Stunden ist Maximum. Ich finde auch man sollte auch etwas, ich betone ETWAS!! teurer gehen. Erst gehen die billigen Sachen weg und wenn die weg sind, sind eure Auktionen wieder die günstigsten, es sei denn ihr habt wieder mal über 150% vom Referenzpreis reingestellt. +/- 15% vom Durchschnittspreis/Stack mehr/weniger sollte es nicht sein. Ich habe bei den Auktionen gemerkt, dass am WE den meisten das Gold lockerer sitzt als unter der Woche, so farme ich unter der Woche hier und da und stelle es am Freitag rein und Samstag freut man sich über Post in der MAilbox, am besten wenn es mehr als 1 Seite erfolgreiche Auktionen sind.

Wie schon gesagt, man sollte das Ah als eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten, an Gold zu kommen, sehen. Handelschannel, Dailys und profitable Handwerksberufe wie Alchi, Schreiber oder Juwelenschleifer haben auch ihren Reiz. Und vernachlässigt den (wenn auch oft mit sinnlosen Chuck-Norris Witzen zugespammten) Handelschannel nicht, denn auch hier ist ne Menge Gold zu machen. Es ist wahr: das Gold liegt auf der Straße, man muss nur wissen wie man es aufhebt.


----------



## ipercoop (18. Januar 2009)

Mimimimimi das Leben ist ja so mies.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Januar 2009)

Es sind nicht alle so extrem geizig und denkem im ->Spiel<- so zweckorientiert wirtschaflich... Ich stell eig. die Sachen immer billiger rein als die ganzen Geizkrägen. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft Epicmount zu erfarmen, auch ohne die "Dummheit" anderer Spieler auszunutzen...

/Euch Auktionshaus-leechern ins Müsli pinkel


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle so extrem geizig und denkem im ->Spiel<- so zweckorientiert wirtschaflich... Ich stell eig. die Sachen immer billiger rein als die ganzen Geizkrägen. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft Epicmount zu erfarmen, auch ohne die "Dummheit" anderer Spieler auszunutzen...
> 
> /Euch Auktionshaus-leechern ins Müsli pinkel


Schön ausgedrückt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (18. Januar 2009)

es ist wochenende da sinken die preise immer in den keller auf shattrath kostet es in mom auf 60g sonst 100-150 doch nach dem wochenende werden die preise langsam wieder normal , wochenende spielen hat mehr 

mehr spielen = mehr auktionen^^  preis wird billiger daher stell ich eigentlich immer was mitten in der woche rein


----------



## grünhaupt (18. Januar 2009)

hallo,

tia, da hattest du eben Pech.

Meine ehrliche Meinung. Es geschieht dir recht und ich wünsche dir noch mehr solche Handel.

Du fragst dich nun sicher, warum bin ich so gemein und schadenfreudig. Ganz einfach, weil viele Spieler meinen, sie müssen Items zu einem Wucherpreis reinstellen. Du gehörst scheinbar zu dieser Gruppe von Spielern.

Hast du echt das Gefühl, alle Spieler sind den ganzen Tag nur am farmen und haben zigtausend Gold auf dem Konto? Wohl eher nicht.


Grüni

ps. offensichtlich bin ich nicht der einzige, der dein Vorgehen nicht gut findet.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (18. Januar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> tia, da hattest du eben Pech.
> 
> ...


/sign
Ich hoffe du endest mit nur 1g dass du für verbrauchst um dein graues equip zu reparieren
Also der TE nicht grünhaupt..


----------



## Rator (18. Januar 2009)

vielleicht weil nicht jeder so goldgeil ist und seine pelze einfach zu dem preis reinstellt den er für richtig hällt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (18. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kannte einer der Verkäufer den "alten" Preis nicht oder es ist ihm egal, dass andere das teurer verkaufen. Kann ja sein, dass da jemand Gold braucht und sicher gehen möchte, dass seine Waren auf jeden Fall gekauft werden. Also bietet er es am günstigsten an und wird seine Sachen so los. Und wenn derjenige Goldreserven hat, und daher nicht drauf angewiesen ist gierig zu sein, sondern einfach nur schnell was nebenher verdienen will, ist das doch seine Sache. 

Klar wird der Markt durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt, ich finde aber, dass das kein Grund ist deshalb die Preise bis ins Unverschämte in die Höhe zu treiben. Man könnte auch sagen: wenn einer auf Lvl 80 kein Gold hat, um sich nen epic Flugskill leisten zu können, ist das sein Problem. Und dann kann er nicht erwarten, dass wegen seines Geldproblemes andere sich bei ihren Geschäften nach seinen Vorstellungen richten, nur weil er jetzt dringend Gold braucht. 

Das erinnert mich an das Geheule im Handelschan, wenn einer seiner Dienstleistungen statt für 20 "nur" für 5 Gold anbietet. Da kommen immer "spinnst du, du machst die Preise kaputt"-Kommentare. Heißt: alle anderen müssen sich nach denen richten, die gerne völlig überteuert und unverschämt sind und wegen ihren eigenen Geldproblemen oder banaler Gier den anderen ihres aus der Tasche ziehen wollen. 

Aber dann piensen, wenn ein Schmied oder Alchimist seinen CD für 40-50 Gold verkauft. DAS ist dann Wucher und nicht einzusehen. 

Fakt ist: ja, Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Markt. 

Fakt ist auch: nein, nicht einer allein bestimmt für seinen eigenen Goldbeutel den Markt, damit sich alle anderen zu seinem Vorteil danach richten.

Das war in diesem Fall einfach Pech und etwas weniger "Gier" hätte vielleicht dazu geführt, dass das Zeug gekauft worden wäre, bevor andere viel billigere Angebote rein kamen. Was ist passiert? Käufer dachte sich: "nur ein Verkäufer und das auch noch so teuer. Neulich wars zum halben Preis drin, da warte ich lieber, bis es jemand billiger anbietet." Und dass das passieren wird, ist logisch. Jeder will sein Zeug verkaufen, da wird er es nicht zum gleichen oder höheren Preis reinstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (18. Januar 2009)

hey hey hey

du scheinst wow spieler mit echten leuten die wirtschaft als beruf haben zuverwechseln

wow-spieler wollen spielen und denken nicht drüber nach für wie viel sie was verkaufen müssen

die wollen gold und möglichst schnell also ein niedriger preis um die käufer zulocken


außerdem sind nicht alle wow-spieler so helle wie du und denken net viel drüber nach^^


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2009)

Tja, Arschkarte. Wenn man dieses Spiel treibt muss man auch bereit sein etwas länger die Konkurrenz aufzukaufen sonst geht alles in die Hose wie man schön am Beispiel des TE sieht,


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Januar 2009)

Diejenigen, die mit ihren Aufkäufen die Preise diktieren wollen, kriegen von mir immer einen Arschtritt, weil ich nicht ganz so geldgeil bin wie sie. Ich setze meine Artikel dann so billig rein, dass keiner mehr einem Kauf widerstehen kann. Andere Verkäufer unterbieten meine Preise noch und schon ist der Artikel so billig wie schon ewig nicht mehr und der Preisdiktierer guckt herrlich blöd aus der Wäsche. ^^


----------



## Wizzbeast (18. Januar 2009)

@ TE: Du hast einen Denkfehler in Deinem "Geschäftgebaren" 
Denn viele Spieler benutzen Addons um sich im Ah und mit dem Preisen zurecht zu finden. Und da erscheinen solche Angebote wie Deine TIEFROT. Und es ist nun mal so, und das behaupte ich mal ist ein Fakt, jedes Produkt hat einen Preis auf den es sich einpendelt. Da gibt es natürlich je nach Tageszeit und Wochentag Schwankungen, aber einfach mal so das doppelte verlangen? Dazu noch von einem "Artikel" der ja ständig und laufend von irgendwem neu gefarmt wird. Wenn ich solche Angebote im AH sehe die so überzogen sind wie Deine, schaue ich die Preise die mein Addon mir sagt und nehme den um es reinzusetzen. Denn früher oder später sinkt der Preis wieder auf den alten Stand und dann passiert genau das was Dir passiert ist : Du landest in der Liste der Verkäudfer auf Platz 185 und niemand will Deine teueren Sachen. 

Davon abgesehen bin ich auch kein Freund von Wucherpreisen und Händlern die durch Ihre Gebaren den Preis künstlich in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Januar 2009)

kann mich tikume nur anschließen. nur weil du vorerst alles aufgekauft hast, heißt das nicht, dass du auch alle resourcen besitzt und somit den preis bestimmen kannst. das geht nur wenn du allgemein die quelle der resource bist. da man das aber in wow nicht sein kann, ist da halt ein großes risiko.

edit: das erinnert mich irgendwie an den wucherkater aus Secret of mana, nur war er an seinem ort immer weit und breit der einzige wo man es kaufen konnte.(ne walnuss 500g, so plöder kater >.<)


----------



## talsimir (18. Januar 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau so wie die anderen mindestens 5G weniger als der Verkäufer über mir. Und zwar weil mir klar ist, des innherlab weniger Minuten wieder einer ist, ders noch billiger verkauft. Denn im  Nachhinein verdient man mehr wenn man es gleich günstiger reinstellt als wenn man die Ware per Post zurück kriegt weils zu teuer ist und mans wieder reinstellen muss. Also so seh ich das.



Ich setz alles was ich ins Auktionshaus einsätze immer NUR 1 Silber im schnitt billiger rein das bringt viel, alle Spieler sind Geizig oder verschenkt ihr gerne Gold? Nein! Deshalb 5g ist vieeel zu viel damit machst du extremen verlust auf dauer deshalb immer z.B. Preis Vorher 30g machst du einfach 29g99s99k schon bist du der gewinner und hast grade mal 1 Kupfer verlust!


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Januar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> hey hey hey
> 
> du scheinst wow spieler mit echten leuten die wirtschaft als beruf haben zuverwechseln
> 
> ...



Als "helle" würde ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Nicht jeder hat lust neben ggf. Schule und/oder Arbeit nebenbei noch WoW wie einen Beruf handzuhaben... Für mich ist WoW abschalten und nicht wirtschaftsberechnungen und geld dadurch machen dass *faktisch* andere geld verlieren (!!!) Ich finde das einfach nur assozial...

Erinnert i-wie an die ganzen Großmärkte, die immer die kleinen kuscheligen, angenehmen Läden mit freundlicher Bedienung vom Markt verdrängen; Keine positive Assoziation meinerseits..


----------



## Buldruil (18. Januar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Ich setz alles was ich ins Auktionshaus einsätze immer NUR 1 Silber im schnitt billiger rein das bringt viel, alle Spieler sind Geizig oder verschenkt ihr gerne Gold? Nein! Deshalb 5g ist vieeel zu viel damit machst du extremen verlust auf dauer deshalb immer z.B. Preis Vorher 30g machst du einfach 29g99s99k schon bist du der gewinner und hast grade mal 1 Kupfer verlust!


Des finde ich persönlich schei**, weil da würde ich als Käufer aus Protest schon nichts kaufen. Nur weil des 1 Silber günstiger ist. Diese Methode gefällt mir gar nicht, da verdien ich lieber weniger ist ja nurn Spiel...


----------



## Hudinchen (18. Januar 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die mit ihren Aufkäufen die Preise diktieren wollen, kriegen von mir immer einen Arschtritt, weil ich nicht ganz so geldgeil bin wie sie. Ich setze meine Artikel dann so billig rein, dass keiner mehr einem Kauf widerstehen kann. Andere Verkäufer unterbieten meine Preise noch und schon ist der Artikel so billig wie schon ewig nicht mehr und der Preisdiktierer guckt herrlich blöd aus der Wäsche. ^^




Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen auser du haust soviele vom gleichen rein das es einer alleine nicht kaufen kann ansonsten ist es eh bald raus und die teueren sachen stehen wieder alleinen im Ah also falscher weg ^^

Ich stell die sachen auch so rein wie ichs kaufen würde wenn ichs suchen müsste und nie viel zu hoch , nur zu billig dann auch wieder nicht weil wenn man Pech hat kanns sein das die Sachen dann mit dem Preis da bleiben siehe Äonenerde , da lass ichs lieber auf der bank als das ich es für 5g ins Ah stell, vielleicht brauch ichs ja mal für einen meiner Berufe dann aber zu billig ,ne danke , brauch zwar das gold jetzt nicht unbedingt und kanns mir auch anders Farmen aber irgendwan ist auch bei mir ne Grenze angelangt wo ich neine sage , genau so wie bei Berufen Cd´s , 20h für einen Baren zb ist ne lange zeit und in der Zeit kann ich die 30g locker anderster farmen ,deswegen ist so ein preis auch relativ fair find ich und gerechtfertigt!

mfg


----------



## süchtigerhexer (18. Januar 2009)

Also ich stelle wenn ich sachen in ah stelle und schon weitere sahcen davon gibt immer 5-10% dadrunt rein , denn stellt euch mal die situation vor:
du brauchst [mal angenommen] eine rechtschaffene kugel dann schaust du ins ah und da ist eine für 60g aber noch dedrüber ist eine für [saggen wir mal] nur 54g drinne ....
ich weiß nicht wie das auf euch wirkt ... ich würde imer und u 100% die für 54g kaufen weil, wenn ich jedesmal wenn ich eine kaufe so 6g spare und wenn man das hochnet bezahlt man 9 und bekommt 10 

=)) und wenn ich etwas verkafuen will danke cih wie ich das kaufen würde [siehe oben ] und stelle die sachen dann danach rein

mfg hexer


----------



## Panfholzer (18. Januar 2009)

Das Problem bei wow ist das die Preise für alle Items mit der Zeit immer runtergehen. Von daher ist auf Zeit spekulieren fast mit einem sicheren Verlust gleichzusetzen. Ich persönlich finde die Preise im AH fast immer haarsträubend überteuert, so wie deine ZB und wenn ich die Arctic Fur um 150g da drin sehen würde dann lache ich und hol sie mir selbst.
Ich persönlich stell mein Zeug auch immer möglichst billig rein und zwar um Preise dir ich zahlen würde. Arctic Fur heb ich mir auf, aber wenn ich sie verkaufen würde dann um ca 75g.
Meine Auktionen haben sich noch immer verkauft, manche meinen ich verkauf das Zeug zu billig, aber hey...ich hab 4 chars mit Epic flugmount und grad eben 5,4k gold auf der hohen Kante und ich hasse farmen und tus auch nicht. Also scheint das was ich tue nicht ganz so schlecht zu funktionieren.
greez


----------



## Pusillin (18. Januar 2009)

Wie du schon sagstes, du wolltest dir ein seltenes produkt suchen.
Pelze sind aber grade jetzt in Nordend startphase  (viele spieler brauchen die nun) sehr beliebt und häufig-da auch viel wert.
also kannst du dir wahrscheinlich denken dass der preis nachlassen wird, je häufiger/je beliebter das produkt (je beliebter= mehr die es farmen= häufiger)
desto weniger kannst du solche tricks anwenden. ich mach auch gute geschäfte im ah, zb mit dem seltensten pet, dem glühwürmchen: habe eins für 900g gebot bekommen und für 1,3k wieder verkauft. nachfrage nur unter sammlern hoch-wenig sammler-wenig nachfrage. seltenste pet sagt schon viel über häufigkeit aus, es was max 1 anderes glühwürmchen neben meinem drin, muss aber am wichtigsten geduld haben, habs bestimmt 4 mal reingestellt.


----------



## ReWahn (18. Januar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> tia, da hattest du eben Pech.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich sammel etwas gold, um das monopol an lichblüten und saronit zu schaffen udn zu halten. um dann gaaaanz viele lächerliche flames wie deinen zu kriegen, wie böse ich doch sei, ddass ich versuche, durch handel geld zu machen.

(Wenns euch zu teuer ist, farmt selber. letztendlich zahlt man im ah nur für den zeitaufwand, das item zu farmen, den man selbst dafür nicht hat.)


----------



## cazimir (18. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Warum macht jemand sowas?



Dafür gibts mehrere Gründe:
1. Bestimmt auctioneer den Preis nicht nur über den aktuellen AH preis, sondern über eine gewisse Zeitspanne.
2. Definiert sich der Preis meistens über die Farmbarkeit. Bevor sich einer wie in deinen Beispiel den Arktischen Pelz für 150g statt 75 kauft, farmt er ihn selbst. Das scheinen einige zu wissen, und stellen deshalb bewusst den Gegenstand weit unter den Durschnittspreis ins AH.
3. Manche Leute sind einfach nur doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (18. Januar 2009)

Hmmm muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es genauso wenig nachvollziehen kann das spieler items völlig überteuert wie zb 10 schwere boreanisches leder für 100g reinsetzen...das fällt scho ein bissi unter soziale inkompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazraxo (18. Januar 2009)

Was du beschreibst ist das klassische Phänomen von Angebot und Nachfrage wie du es in jedem Lehrbuch zur Volkswirtschaftslehre im Kapitel Mikroökonomik finden wirst. (z.B. Mankiw/Taylor vom Schäffer Poeschel Verlag)
Angebot und Nachfrage gehorchen in einem Konkurrenzmarkt wie ihn das WoW Auktionshaus darstellt (sehr viele Anbieter, sehr viele Nachfrager) zwei bestimmten Regeln:

1. Fallende Nachfragemenge bei steigenden Preisen
2. Steigende Angebotsmenge bei steigenden Preisen

Diese zwei Zusammenhänge lassen sich als Angebots- und Nachfragekurve darstellen. Im Konkurrenzmarkt wird sich der Preis und die Menge genau dort einpendeln wo sich beide Kurven schneiden.
Da kannst du erstmal garnichts dran ändern, das ist ein Mikroökonomisches Gesetz. Die anderen Händler haben nunmal keine Lust, auf ihren Waren sitzenzubleiben und werden daher dem Käufer Anreize schaffen um bei ihnen zu kaufen und nicht bei dir (4. Regel der Mikroökonomik: Menschen reagieren auf Anreize).
Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast besteht darin, den gesamten Markt aufzukaufen (was unmöglich sein dürfte, da das Angebot aufgrund der Spielnatur unendlich sein kann), oder dich mit den anderen Spielern abzusprechen, was allerdings aus dem selben Grund (die Anzahl der Anbieter umfasst alle Kürschner des Servers) unmöglich sein wird.

Für solche Geschäfte musst du dir einen Oligopolmarkt suchen (wenige Anbieter aber viele Nachfrager) da es dort einfacher ist Absprachen zu treffen. Einen solchen Markt wirst du bei einem Gut antreffen dessen Seltenheitsgrad noch höher liegt. Dann ist es aufgrund eurer Marktmacht möglich den Preis bis zu einem gewissen grad willkürlich nach oben zu treiben, wobei ihr darauf achten müsst Konkurrenz vom Markt fernzuhalten.

MfG Naz


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

Nazraxo schrieb:


> [...]


Gib ihm halt noch Tipps, wie er die Leute einfacher abzocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist schon gut so, dass er damit gescheitert ist


----------



## Ascanius (18. Januar 2009)

Mein Gott jetzt hört mal auf mit diesen mimimimi-flames gegen den TE...

Zugegeben: Der TE hat bei seinem konrekten Beispiel mit den Pelzen wohl ein wenig überzogen, aber was gibt es denn dagegen einzuwenden das jemand sich im ah ne goldene Nase verdienen möchste?

Diejenigen die hier flamen besitzen warscheinlich einfach zu wenig geistlichen horrizont das simpele gefüge des WoW-ah´s zu durchschauen und selber nen bisschen kohle raus zu holen und können regelmäßig ihre repp-Kosten net bezahlen...

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die Ihre Freude daran haben durch´s ah gold zu machen... einkaufen, weiterverarbeiten, verkaufen, wieder etwas einkaufen, lagern u.s.w.... mir macts einfach Spass und ich finde es toll wenn ich abends von der Arbeit nach Hause zu komme und aussem Briefkasten 2000g hole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder definiert das Spiel eben ein wenig anders und einige wollen vll einfach mal an die goldgrenze kommen und haben sich dieses Ziel zum Content gemacht. Ist doch vollkommen ok. Ich flame ja auch keine Leute weil se Content-equipt sind und besser sind als ich... ist genau das selbe.

So far...


----------



## BalianTorres (18. Januar 2009)

Nazraxo schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst ist das klassische Phänomen von Angebot und Nachfrage wie du es in jedem Lehrbuch zur Volkswirtschaftslehre im Kapitel Mikroökonomik finden wirst. (z.B. Mankiw/Taylor vom Schäffer Poeschel Verlag)
> Angebot und Nachfrage gehorchen in einem Konkurrenzmarkt wie ihn das WoW Auktionshaus darstellt (sehr viele Anbieter, sehr viele Nachfrager) zwei bestimmten Regeln:
> 
> 1. Fallende Nachfragemenge bei steigenden Preisen
> ...



@TE

Diesen Post solltest du dir am besten ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen damit auch du das simple Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft (und das gilt nicht nur für WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) verstehst.


----------



## Larmina (18. Januar 2009)

@ Über mir
Na mal wieder +1?


----------



## Medulla (18. Januar 2009)

@Ascanius:
naja, ob es mit meinem geistigen Horizont zutun hat, das ich nicht versuche an der Preisschraube zudrehen und mit Handeln von Waren, ohne sie weiterzuverarbeiten, Gold zubeschaffen, ein Monopol aufzubauen, ohne "wirklich"etwas zuleisten aber dadurch anderen Spielern versuche überzogene Preise zu diktieren, hat meiner Meinung was mit Ethik zutun, aber egal die Lager sind hier wohl unüberbrückbar...

ich stell mir nur grade vor wie du vor nem Supermarkt stehst und die Einkaufswagen für 2&#8364; vermietest, weil du ja 1&#8364; reininvestiert hast...


----------



## BalianTorres (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> @ Über mir
> Na mal wieder +1?



Kann dir zwar nicht ganz folgen...aber egal. 

Aber die Frage werfe ich gerne zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2009)

IkillYou schrieb:


> Warum nur? Weil ich nicht so ein Jude bin der seine Mitspieler abzockt,



Sehr delikates Thema. Gerade in Deutschland.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Permanent)


----------



## Darthanubis (19. Januar 2009)

Ihr vergesst das es nur ein Spiel ist, bei dem 'normale' Regeln nicht gelten. Wenn ich also etwas ins AH stelle, dann hab ich nichts ausgegeben um an dieses Item, oder was auch immer, zu kommen. Es hat also keinen Wert.

Wenn ich irgend ein blaues Item finde, mit LK droppen die ja ständig, stell ich die für 40g rein. Warum? 1. gibts die in Massen. 2. sind sie meist nicht so gut wie Questitems oder irgendwelche Instanzdrops und 3. hat mich das Teil halt Null gekostet. Hab mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu BC-Zeiten für 200g ins AH gestellt^^ Meist ist dissen noch die beste Wahl, da gibts noch Mats für irgendwelche Verzauberungen.

Und noch was ganz anderes. Das Gold in WoW fliegt einem doch nur so zu. Ich frag mich wie man epic-fliegen mit dem AH verdienen muss. Von 60 auf 70 (BC) macht man gut und gerne 1000g beim questen. Dann nach Nordend (wo man ned fliegen kann, also braucht man es mit 70 noch ned lernen) und dort weiter questen. Bin nun 75 und hab rund 3500. Bis ich 77 bin, bzw die ganzen maps durch hab wo ich ohne fliegen auskommen, hab ich die 6000 locker zusammen.

Von den ganzen Daylies, die man noch machen KÖNNTE, ganz zu schweigen. Das zuviel Gold im Umlauf ist, sieht man doch schon daran wie Blizz versucht einem Gold abzunehmen. 2000 für nen Hippogryph. 2000 für ne Tasche. 800 nen Bär. 2000 nen Mammut. 20000 nen Mammut. ca 8000 für nen Ring. usw. Das ganz noch schön an Achievements koppeln, damit auch ja viele ihr Gold wieder raus hauen.

Da jeder soviel Gold hat, kommen ihm dann natürlich 40g für ein Item (als Verkäufer) wenig vor, aber mehr ist es halt nun mal nicht wert.

just my 2 cents


edit: mist 'ikillyou' war schneller^^


----------



## Zodttd (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ich hätte da ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Wirtschaft im Auktionshaus. Also zuerst einmal zur Geschichte damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
> Daher ich grad mit meinem Twink Level 80 erreicht hab brauch ich natürlich Gold fürs Epic fliegen. Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich farm einfach ein wenig wie immer und in paar Tagen hab ich alles zusammen. War ja bis jetzt kein Problem mit, Titan bzw Saronit oder Arktische Pelze farmen. Nur hab ich jetzt den Bronzedrachen gekriegt beim HDZ4 Timerun und natürlich bin ich jetz noch geiler aufs Epic Fliegen und wollte es umso schneller.
> ...



das was du beschreibst is das prinzip von auktionen.. is doch zb bei ebay auch so wenn jetz die chinaboys 1000g für 20 euro verkaufen machn die japaner halt 1000g für 15 euro also das mit dem gold war jetz nurn beispiel passend zu wow gewählt


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Kann dir zwar nicht ganz folgen...aber egal.
> 
> Aber die Frage werfe ich gerne zurück
> 
> ...


Hab das geschrieben als noch nix drunter stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hab das geschrieben als noch nix drunter stand



Ahhh ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HackZu (19. Januar 2009)

Die Leute sollen mal lernen richtig zu unterbieten, die meisten machen sich damit ihre Gewinne und dem Rest den Markt kaputt. Beispiel ein Edelstein 150G, 149, 148, 147, 120, 100, 80, das hat man ständig.


----------



## Medulla (19. Januar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Sehr delikates Thema. Gerade in Deutschland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wollt es nicht glauben und hab gesucht, ist noch da! kann man das raus nehmen?, DANKE!


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (19. Januar 2009)

erstmal:
/tschüss an IkillYou

btt:
du hast 3 fehler gemacht:
1. du verkaufst an einem sonntag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonntag ist was? genau frei Sonntag ist kein guter tag zu verkaufen, aber ein guter tag zum kaufen.
Sonntag morgen wird von allen leuten gefarmt und Sonntag Nachmittag verkauft.

Merke:
an feiertagen und an wochenenden NIEMALS im ah verkaufen, dann nur einkaufen

2. du gehst davon aus das unsere wirtschaft auch die selbe in WoW ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das spiel ist für jeden ab 12 zugänglich, dementsprechend sind dort auch viele menschen unterwegs die nie in ihrem leben bvl(Betriebs und Volkswirtschaftslehre) hatten

3. monopolstellung mit einem rohstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist doch nicht dein ernst, jeder kann sich selber aktische pelze farmen wenn er will, und man braucht kein dropp glück bei formeln usw. 
das einzige was du mit rohstoffen hinkriegst ist ein Oligopol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stulle8 (19. Januar 2009)

was du dabei nicht bedacht hast ist das einige und ich meine ja nach server hunderte (schlagt mich nicht wenn ich mich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) diese pelze brauchen ins ah gucken und sehen boh 400g da geh ich auch farmen davon werden 90% nach ein paar minuten denken ach was sollst das macht kein spaß also kommen nach einiger zeit ca 5std-2 tage 50 leute mit den pelzen und wollen nun ihr geld machen was dann passiert ist ungefähr das gleiche wie in einer amerikanischen bank letzten herbst wo jemand behauptet hat sie währe pleite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle versuchen noch irgend ein stück vom kuchen abzubekommen auch wenn dadurch alle schlechter dastehen (im übrigen eine typische reaktion in einem derart kapitalistischen systhem) 

ps. wenn du gold brauchst nimm dir mal ein beispiel an aldi die sind auch nicht mit luxus produkten die reichsten leute deuschlands geworden


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> was du dabei nicht bedacht hast ist das einige und ich meine ja nach server hunderte (schlagt mich nicht wenn ich mich irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würd sagen wir machen jetzt in WoW den Kommunismus auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stulle8 (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen wir machen jetzt in WoW den Kommunismus auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das nennt sich doch gildenbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> das nennt sich doch gildenbank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tjoaaaa das stimmt allerdings auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roguetaylor (19. Januar 2009)

naja um das WoW AH zuverstehen muss man es wohl vorher studiert haben , teils sind händler so blöd,das sie eine Eischuppenbeinrüstung für 120G rein stellen... 
Mats für das teil liegen dann aber bei knapp200g (Arktischer Pelz arsch teuer) 
also bei sowas frage ich mich echt was diese Leute da machen ...


ja Gildenbank ist so ne sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proximo (19. Januar 2009)

Und wie sieht ein Kommunistisches MMOG aus? Mobs killen ist langweilig weil sie eh nix droppen? Alle Items gibt es umsonst beim Händler... solange sie nicht ausverkauft sind... und das sind sie natürlich ständig? Alle lassen sich darüber aus dass alle Instanzen gleich aussehen und jeder kann den Endcontent clearen weil das mit den Mobs so abgesprochen wurde?

Nö ich bleib lieber bei der kapitalistischen Version von Wow^^

@Topic: Gratulation zu deinen ersten Schritten in Sachen WOW-Marktwirtschaft und der ersten Begegnung mit Spielern welche Auktionstools einsetzten^^

MFG Proximo


----------



## mccord (19. Januar 2009)

2 nette blogs zum thema wow-ökonomie/markt-pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://greedygoblin.blogspot.com/
http://www.thewoweconomist.com/


----------



## Sinti (19. Januar 2009)

Zum Topic:

Kennt wahrscheinlich jeder der mal versucht hat, sich im AH Gold zu verdienen. Interessante Geschichte und Idee:
Das gleiche mit Titanbarren, waren noch 4 drin für 39 Gold das Stück. Und nen 9er stack für 280. Alles aufgekauft, für 80(ja übertrieben, ich weiß) reingesetzt. Genau 5 Minuten später war das gleiche, der erste 10 stück für je 75, der zweite für 70 usw. Da haben sie dann Lunte gerochen und alles rausgehauen.  Dann hab ich meine rausgenommen, für 48 reingesetzt, alle verkauft und trotzdem Gewinn gemacht. Also, wie andere hier schon angeregt haben, allzu dreist ist dann immer schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zu den Leuten die die bööösen böööösen Preistreiber so hassen, so what? Es ist das gute Recht eines jeden, einzukaufen und zu verkaufen zu jedem Preis den er will. Und Gold ist recht leicht zu machen, vor allem aber mit "ehrlicher" Arbeit, farmen und Marktpreis wählen.

Was bei mir aber auch Fragen aufwirft, ist die Bereitschaft, bis noch unter den halben normalen Preis zu gehen. Erst recht was aus Berufen stammende Gegenstände betrifft. Es ist ja eigentlich die Regel, jemanden der einem was baut, schleift näht oder wie auch immer, zu den Mats auch ein Trinkgeld zu geben. Da verwundert es mich, dass sehr oft Bauwerke von Ingenieuren zu einem Bruchteil der reinen Materialpreise angeboten werden. Ebenso wenn einem bei Anfragen die Leute weniger bzw grade so die Matkosten geben wollen. Wozu bezahle ich viel viel Gold und wende Zeit auf um den Beruf zu skillen? Gebt ihr dem Maurer der euch ein Haus baut auch nur das Geld für die Steine, oder bezahlt ihr die Arbeit die ihr macht?

Nochmal den TE betreffend: Es wäre schön, wenn auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, wenn die Leute sich ein wenig mehr Gedanken um das Wirtschaftsprinzip machen.
Die die es dreist auszunutzen versuchen werden schonn scheitern, aber die die einem einfach die "Arbeit" wertlos macht sollten es vieleicht auch nicht übertreiben.

So long


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich setze meine sachen aus prinzip 50% billiger ins ah. ich finde die preise im ah unverschämt, und mir mangelts nicht am g. setze den titanstahlbarren für 70g rein, bei einem serverpreis von 180g etwa . und ich weiss das sich der eine oder andere kaufmann der vom ah lebt sich blau ärgert, und mich freut es deshalb um so mehr


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

@TE
Ich gebe dir mal eine Ratschlag, der nicht nur für dich, sondern für jeden gilt der versucht auf diese Art und Weise "schnelles Geld" zu verdienen:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat wie die Wirtschaft funktioniert, sollte man die Finger davon lassen...
Erstens hast du ja sehr richtig erwähnt, dass du von dem Angebot und der Nachfrage ausgegangen bist, aber selbst wenn du tatsächlich ein Monopol hättest (hast du nicht aber da geh ich auch noch drauf ein), würde in dem Moment in dem du den Preis steigerst, automatisch die Nachfrage sinken. Der einfache Grund ist, je teurer der Preis, destso mehr Spieler sind bereit die Teile selbst zu farmen. Also, je höher der Preis, destso höher der Gewinn = Falsch

Dann kommen wir zu den nächsten Punkt: Deine angebliche Monopol stellung... humbug, viel mehr sollte ich dazu nicht sagen, aber ich erklär dir trotzdem wieso...

Du hast diese "Monopolstellung" in der du die Preise bestimmen kannst solange, bis der nächste mit seiner Wagenladung der Pelze ankommt und sie ins AH setzt. Ab dem Moment hast du verloren, weil keiner den Preis höher ansetzen wird als du deinen. Da kommen wir wieder zum Angebot und Nachfrage... In WoW ist das Angebot so gut wie immer höher als die Nachfrage, den es gibt alles in unbegrenzten Mengen. Und wenn mal nichts im AH ist fragt man sich durch seine FL oder /2 oder man geht es sich selbst erfarmen. Mit anderen Worten, du kannst garnicht genug Gold haben um den Markt leer zu kaufen, denn das ist nicht möglich.

Du bindest also dein ganzes Kapital, setzt den Preis so hoch an, dass dein Geld garnicht erst für dich arbeiten kann, da du auf deiner Ware, aufgrund des unendlichen Angebots, sitzen bleibst und selbst wenn du es eines Tages diese Masse an Pelzen für diesen Preis hättest absetzen können, wärst du wahrscheinlich deutlich lukrativer gefahren wenn du den preis nur minimal erhöht hättest, somit dein kontigent an Pelzen rasch verkauft hättest und dein Kapital (mit dem Gewinn) wieder hättest reinvestieren können.


Nun denn, es ist spät, und ich hab keine Lust mich tiefgründiger auf die Materie einzulassen und dir Wissenschaftlich darzustellen wie du Ökonomisch besser gefahren wärst...


Und die Leute die Preisschinder verteidigen und meinen sie könnten doch tun was sie wollen...
Es ist richtig Preisschinder anzuprangern und ich kann den Missmut sehr wohl verstehen... Warum meinst du sind Monopole bei uns im richtigen Leben wohl verboten?
Bei uns gibt es Kartellämter, in einer Phantasiewelt wie WoW bleibt nur die Community die jedes recht haben sich darüber zu ärgern und sich, zurecht, freuen dürfen wenn wieder mal einer von denen auf die Schnauze gefallen ist und jede Menge Gold in den Sand gesetzt hat.


@ Sinti



> Was bei mir aber auch Fragen aufwirft, ist die Bereitschaft, bis noch unter den halben normalen Preis zu gehen. Erst recht was aus Berufen stammende Gegenstände betrifft. Es ist ja eigentlich die Regel, jemanden der einem was baut, schleift näht oder wie auch immer, zu den Mats auch ein Trinkgeld zu geben. Da verwundert es mich, dass sehr oft Bauwerke von Ingenieuren zu einem Bruchteil der reinen Materialpreise angeboten werden. Ebenso wenn einem bei Anfragen die Leute weniger bzw grade so die Matkosten geben wollen. Wozu bezahle ich viel viel Gold und wende Zeit auf um den Beruf zu skillen? Gebt ihr dem Maurer der euch ein Haus baut auch nur das Geld für die Steine, oder bezahlt ihr die Arbeit die ihr macht?



Auch da greift das Prinzip des Angebots und der Nachfrage, es gibt teilweise etliche Leute die ihren Beruf anbieten. Dann gibt es die Leute die einfach recht selten eine Anfrage für eine Vezauberung / Rüstung / Waffe / wasauchimmer bekommen.
Nun, da die meißten aber das Ziel haben den höchst möglichen Skillwert zu erreichen muss man, um die Kunden zu gewinnen, etwas runtergehen mit dem Preis. Nun hat man für eine, nehmen wir jetzt mal Vezauberungen, die Materialien auf der Bank. 
Man könnte jetzt daran denken die Mats in Gold zu verwandeln, oder man benutzt sie um schnell an sein Ziel zu kommen, und anstatt eigenes Zeug zu verzaubern und einen Totalverlust zu erleiden, bietet man sie günstig an.

Mit anderen Worten, die einen wollen geld machen, die anderen nen hohen skill. 2 verschiedene Ziele, 2 verschiedene Preisvorstellungen

[


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Man, man, Hephaistus, ich glaub mit dir muss ich mich mal über effizientes Traiden unterhalten... Wirtschaft studiert oder warum kennst du dich so gut aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polllllllllle (19. Januar 2009)

Ein großes Problem bei dir ist auch die Grammatik.^^

Also entweder du liebst das Wort "Daher" und willst es so oft verwenden wie möglich oder du hast ein - ich sag jetz mal so - ernsthaftes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Wie bereits öfters gesagt wurde, du darfst es nicht zu hoch wieder reinstellen, da dann einfach viel zu viel billigere Angebote wieder kommen, "daher" du schreibst Verluste...


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Man, man, Hephaistus, ich glaub mit dir muss ich mich mal über effizientes Traiden unterhalten... Wirtschaft studiert oder warum kennst du dich so gut aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um das Grundprinzip zu verstehen muss man nicht studiert haben, bin bewusst nicht tiefer in Themen wie zum Beispiel die "Elastizität der Nachfrage" und "Preiselastizität des Angebots" eingegangen, denn sowas erfordert dann schon etwas mehr Grundwissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (19. Januar 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Ich setze meine sachen aus prinzip 50% billiger ins ah. ich finde die preise im ah unverschämt, und mir mangelts nicht am g. setze den titanstahlbarren für 70g rein, bei einem serverpreis von 180g etwa . und ich weiss das sich der eine oder andere kaufmann der vom ah lebt sich blau ärgert, und mich freut es deshalb um so mehr



auch wenn dich es nicht interessieren wird, bei deiner Vorgehensweise wird sich der "Kaufmann" nicht blau ägern, da *er* wahrscheinlich derjenige ist der Deine günstigen Waren kaufen wird und sie zum üblichen marktwert wieder reinstellen wird. Der Einzige  der sich "blau" ärgert ist der nächste Käufer, der Euch beide auszahlt, also nehme etwas mehr, so lohnt sich die Gewinnspanne für den Händler nicht mehr, deine Waren werden von den Richtigen gekauft und du machst sogar etwas mehr Gold, oder nicht?


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

ich verstehe euer problem mit dem günstig reinstellen nicht ^^

wenn ich sehe das sau einfach gefarmtes buff essen für 100g das stack drinne ist dann setz ich es zu nem preis von 30g rein was den farmaufwand rechtfertigt.

wenn ich mich als raider sehe und nach der arbeit keine zeit habe selber was zu farmen und heute abend ein Raid ansteht bin ich froh wenn es normale bzw gerechtfertigte preise im ah gibt.
ich kaufe kein buffessen für 100g ^^ da komme ich lieber 20 min zu spät zum raid weil ich schnell farme o_O 

mal im ernst wenn man sich manche preise im ah anschaut.. da denkt man sich ob der der die reingestellt hat überhaubt von irgentwas ahnung hat ^^ ich sag nur titanstahl für 500g oO kauft doch keiner :/ 

es geht nicht umbedingt um das schnelle gold. sondern einfach für kleinen aufwand nicht 1000000 g haben zu wollen. 

bekomm ich im rl ja auch net ^^ ich zahl für nen steak 30 € das killo aber net 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so sehe ich das in wow auch. 
Wenn ich mir mein bufffoot angel kommt immer noch anderes raus.. das verschenk ich in der gilde oder ab und an im handelschannel. wenn wer was geschmiedet haben will sag ich nicht 100g taschengold sondern geb mir was du mir dafür geben willst. bei manchen sind es 10g bei anderen 140 ^^ 

vieleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu lieb für diese welt xD


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> vieleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu lieb für diese welt xD


Dann sind wir zusammen zu lieb^^


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ich sag nur titanstahl für 500g oO kauft doch keiner :/


Da kenn ich ganz andere Sachen. Das Ingi-Chopper-Mount. 22k im AH gesehen, der Typ macht noch Werbung dafür. Alle antworten natürlich, dass es sowieso keiner für den Preis kauft.
Hat der Ingi sich bei uns in der Gilde um nen festen Raidplatz beworben. Wurde genommen. Ich komm wegen des AH's und so mit ihm ins Gespräch. 
Hat der Typ bereits 4 von den Dingern gebaut und vertickt, 2 im Horden-AH, zwei in BB. Alle vier um die 22k Gold. Also wenns jemand kauft, dann ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

bei dem ingi schopper muste nun dazu sagen das er selbst schon 13k gold ausgeben muste beim händler für die sachen die man für das ding kaufen muss.. plus die sachen die noch zusätzlich kommen.. 22k ist nicht so überteuert wie es sich am anfang anhört. wenn man sich mit der sache beschäfigt was er machen muste um das überhaubt bauen zu können. ruf zeug beim händler, farmen vieleicht nen teil noch ausm ah. 

ich werd mir die mats irgentwann selber besorgen xD 

@ Larmina : zusammen lieb sein hat auch was xD


----------



## seraf (19. Januar 2009)

Ich freue mich ehrlich gesagt auch, wenn Leute, die nur durch das Aufkaufen von billigen oder zu fairen Preisen  angebotenen Dingen massig Gewinn machen wollen, letztendlich Verlust eínfahren. 

*Manchmal wünsche ich mir die Möglichkeit, Sachen gebunden zu verkaufen, damit der Käufer sie nicht zum Weiterhandeln verwenden kann, sondern z.b. accountgebunden verarbeitet.*

So wüsste ich dann, dass günstige Angebote nicht von Preistreibern ausgenützt werden können. Es ärgert mich masslos, wenn mein Versuch, Dinge zu annehmbaren Preisen zu verkaufen von so jemanden ausgenützt wird.
Es gibt auch im RL ( da hier das immer wieder herangezogen wird) einige Organisationen oder Unternehmen, die es sich aus moralischen Gründen zur Aufgabe machen, faire Alternativen zu gierigen Angeboten zu schaffen.
Es geht mir nicht darum, das kapitalistische System ansich anzuprangern, aber Mass halten ist da nicht wirklich angesagt und was solche Ausuferungen anstellen können, sehn wir doch gerade jetzt wieder. Wir reden hier zwar von einem Spiel, aber welchen Geistes Kind man ist zeigt sich auch hier.
Ich versuche einfach angemessene Preise für den Aufwand zu finden, da ich selbst auch froh bin, Materialien nicht nur zu wirklich unverschämten Preisen zu finden und bis jetzt konnte ich das auch meist umgehen, sei es durch selbst farmen oder andere Mitspieler, die nicht nur aufs Gold schauen. Also nicht zu gierig sein und dann jammern, wenn man auf die Fresse fällt^^


----------



## Darkblood-666 (19. Januar 2009)

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich mal im vorraus für meinen Thread.


Ja dein System ist logisch und clever.. Aber! Es gibt Leute die macht Gold halt einfach nicht glücklich und einer davon bin ich
Für gewöhnlich setz ich meine Angebote auch nur etwas günstiger rein. Wenn ich dann aber sehe das sich da einer eine Goldene NAse verdienen will indem er alles Aufkauft und die Preise dann übertrieben Hoch ansetzt, dadurch wohlmöglich verursacht das der Preis dauerhaft entsetzlich hoch ist komm ich da nicht drumm herum diesem gierigen Kapitalisten die Tour vermaseln zu wollen.

Nimms nicht persönlich es ist ein Spiel und mein Char mag Kapitalisten genauso wenig wie ich.


----------



## Eddishar (19. Januar 2009)

Hehe, da steht ganz schön viel Mimimi hier im Thread. Ihr bekommt kein Gold mehr, weil die Leute nicht mehr ganz so oft bescheuert sind und das Zeug nicht mehr so oft total überteuert kaufen? Juhu! Blizz hat mal wieder was gelernt und hat das Farmen einfacher gemacht. Und wer sich Sachen einfacher farmen kann, der kauft auch nicht mehr so teuer - oder gar nicht.

Ihr Händler da draußen, die ihr wie der TE seid, habt das Prinzip einfach nicht verstanden. Angebot und Nachfrage ... Angebot besteht aber nicht nur aus dem Preis, sondern auch aus der Menge. Häufig zu findende Dinge sind eben günstig zu bekommen, und jemand, der versucht diese Teile künstlich im Preis hochzutreiben, der hat es eben nicht geschnallt ... Gz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Da kenn ich ganz andere Sachen. Das Ingi-Chopper-Mount. 22k im AH gesehen, der Typ macht noch Werbung dafür. Alle antworten natürlich, dass es sowieso keiner für den Preis kauft.
> Hat der Ingi sich bei uns in der Gilde um nen festen Raidplatz beworben. Wurde genommen. Ich komm wegen des AH's und so mit ihm ins Gespräch.
> Hat der Typ bereits 4 von den Dingern gebaut und vertickt, 2 im Horden-AH, zwei in BB. Alle vier um die 22k Gold. Also wenns jemand kauft, dann ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.




Auch das lässt sich ganz einfach erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird für 22k Gold gekauft weil es sich um ein prestige gegenstand handelt. Das kannst du zum beispiel mit Autos vergleichen: Jemand der sich ein Porsche kauft, kauft es nicht weil der Preis angemessen ist, sondern gerade weil der Preis hoch angesetzt ist. Würde das Auto zum discountpreis verkauft werden, würde man wieder ne ganz andere Zielgruppe ansprechen und würde sich in einen anderen Markt ansiedeln, in dem die Konkurrenz wieder höher ist.

Der mit dem Chopper will in den meißten Fällen bestaunt werden, und will dass die Leute wissen dass er 22k gold dafür ausgegeben hat. 
Da nicht allzuviele das Rezept haben, hat man keinen Grund deutlich Tiefer mit dem Preis zu gehen im AH, weil der Konkurrenzkampf niedrig ist, und und man diese Teile in kleinen Mengen loswird. Und bei Summen wie 22k geht es auch nicht darum dass teil am besten in 5 minuten zu verkaufen, weil man das Geld für Bufffood braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Profitiert jeder der es anbietet dadurch, indem man es für den selben, oder nahezu selben Preis anbietet wie die anderen.

[Als kleine Rechnung: 13k Matkosten, man stellt es für 15k rein. Man macht immerhin 2k Gewinn, und man wird es schneller los als Max Mustermann weil er es ja satte 7k teuerer anbietet als man selbst. nur muss man, um mehr Gewinn zu machen als Herr Mustermann ganze 5 Chopper mehr verkaufen als er. Da bei solchen Preisdimensionen die Nachfrage aber deutlich weniger steigt durch diese Preisreduktion, erweist sich dieses aber nicht als einfach.

Nun gehen wir davon aus dass man 5 käufer findet. Man hat somit 1k Gewinn gemacht, gegenüber der 22k variante. Wie bereits gesagt steigt die Nachfrage aber nicht stark an, den wer erstmal bereit ist 15k für den Chopper zu zahlen hat es eh dicke, und das trifft nicht auf allzuviele spieler zu.
So, nun sagen wir, wir hätten es für 22k Angeboten wie Max Mustermann und 4 von 5 Spielern wären bereit diesen Preis zu zahlen. Da reicht es wenn nur 2 von ihnen es bei dir gekauft hätten, denn das macht ein gewinn von 18k gold anstatt 10k beim verkauf von ganzen 5 Choppern zu 15k]

Mein Beispiel war vielleicht nicht so schlüssig, bin aber auch hundemüde und es ist grad nicht einfach klare gedanken zu fassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe es wurde trotzdem ersichtlich worauf ich hinauswollte.


----------



## Yerizo (19. Januar 2009)

VWL für Anfänger.. oder auch Angebot und Nachfrage für Dummys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib mal bei wiki oder google folgende Begriffe ein und danach sollte es eigentlich ziemlich klar sein, wenn nicht hilft nur nen gutes VWL-Einsteiger Buch und wenn auch das nicht hilft, sei nich traurig, unser Wirtschaftssystem lebt halt davon das einige es nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Preisfindung auf Märkten (hier insbesondere im Polypol)

- asymmetrische Information (dabei besonders an Auctioneer und sonstiges denken)

- Grenznutzen/Grenzkosten

- Schweinezyklus

- Arbitrage & Transaktionskosten


Sollte fürn Anfang reichen

Naja Grundzüge der Spieltheorie wären eigentlich auch noch ganz gut, um allgemein WoW bissl besser verstehen/deuten zu können.
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob Blizz wirklich ausführliche Datensammlungen vom AH hat, könnte man einige interessante wirtschaftlichen Fragen dran erarbeiten.


----------



## Sinti (19. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich habs verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gutes Beispiel der Chopper. Also knapp 13K kostet nur ein Teil der Teile, also macht der Ingi keine 9k Gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und bei dem Aufwand das erstmal zu bekommen geschweige denn das Rezept und dann noch gedisst zu werden und das Teil doch wohl noch unter Materialwert verkaufen soll ist dann eben doch was dreist. Und das gibts zur Genüge. Im Handelschannel nimmt sich dann jeder raus zu flamen wie böööse man doch ist. Und das mit den Skillpunkten, sicher ne Wahre Sache, aber eben bei den Ingi teilen kann man das mit ganz anderen Sachen machen als die die im AH verramscht werden. 
Naja, aber wahrscheinlich reden hier die meißten um den gleichen Brei und meinen das gleiche. 
Ich appeliere trotzdem mal an etwas mehr Respekt gegenüber dem Handwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Werbung* Achja, wer auf Die Aldor nen Chopper für 20 k kaufen will, kann sich gern an Sintir (Allianz) wenden! *Werbung*


----------



## Medulla (19. Januar 2009)

beim chopper find ich es auch irgendwie gerechtfertigt, steckt halt ziemlich viel vorarbeit drin.

fällt mir die geschichte ein, wie ein Kellern ich glaub Picasso fragt ob er die voll gekrizelte Serviete haben könnte, " für 1000 [..] schon". woraufhin der Kellner erwiderte, Pablo hätte doch nur nebenbei in 5min etwas dahin gekrizzelt, wohingen Picasso erwiderte, ja möglich aber erhätte ein Leben gebraucht um es so hinzu bekommen...

ok ist jetzt nicht orginal getreu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich hoffe der unterschied, zwischen etwas seltenem hergestelltem und ein paar Pelze kaufen und mit aufschlag im selben AH wieder zuverkaufen ist deutlich geworden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es wurde trotzdem ersichtlich worauf ich hinauswollte.


...nein?

Spass beiseite, weiß, was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich mir NIEMALS so viele Gedanken machen würde, wenn ich was ins AH stelle. Ich schau halt nur anhand der vorhandenen Preise anderer Kunden, einen guten Schnitt zu machen, ohne dabei zu viel Kaufinteresse flöten zu lassen. (Bsp: Chopper für 13k wäre unsinnig, wenn ichs auch für 16k verticken kann. Aber 30k wird niemand für das Teil ausgeben werden, also tu ichs für 15,5k rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

Sinti schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habs verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Leute die einen dann im Handelschannel flamen, sind die, die das Prinzip der Wirtschaft nicht verstanden haben oder auch die Leute die gerne einen hätten sich den aber nicht leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also gehören die auch nicht zu deiner Zielgruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieviele Leute fragen sich wie man 2000 euro für ein Paar Manolo Blanic Schuhe bezahlen kann, oder für eine D&C Handtasche und meinen wild über die Preise herziehen zu müssen. Es bestärkt damit aber auch die Zielgruppe, dass sie sich mit dem Kauf des Produktes von dem Otto Normalverbraucher absetzen ^^


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> ...nein?
> 
> Spass beiseite, weiß, was du meinst
> 
> ...



Aber warum 15,5k verlangen wenn du auch 16k bekommen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Grundsätzlich ist deine vorgehensweise nicht falsch, unter umständen holst du zwar nicht das maximum aus deinen Preisen raus, aber du erreichst dein Ziel deine Ware schnell und unkompliziert loszuwerden. Und ich gehe auch eher davon aus dass es sich bei deinem Tagesgeschäft im AH sich eher um gefarmte Materialien handelt, und da wirken sich die paar goldstücke die man mehr oder weniger verdient nicht allzu doll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die Leute die meinen sie verdienen jetzt dicke Kohle durch ihren "ausgeprägten" Geschäftssinn sollten sich eventuell ein wenig mehr mit der Materie auseinander setzen ^^


[edit: Ich entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost]


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute fragen sich wie man 2000 euro für ein Paar Manolo Blanic Schuhe bezahlen kann, oder für eine D&C Handtasche und meinen wild über die Preise herziehen zu müssen. Es bestärkt damit aber auch die Zielgruppe, dass sie sich mit dem Kauf des Produktes von dem Otto Normalverbraucher absetzen ^^



Das ist interessant; du bringst hierbei die Psychologie von Konsumenten in die Wirtschaft mit ein. Ich bin leider kein studierter Mensch, nur ein bescheidener WoW-Spieler. Aber von der Psychologie versteh ich dann doch ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psychologie = Gewinn

Muhahaha....

(ich sollte ins Bett gehen)


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Das ist interessant; du bringst hierbei die Psychologie von Konsumenten in die Wirtschaft mit ein. Ich bin leider kein studierter Mensch, nur ein bescheidener WoW-Spieler. Aber von der Psychologie versteh ich dann doch ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn Psychologie = Gewinn warum bin ich dann in WoW immer pleite?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im RL liegts am rauchen das hab ich schon rausgefunden^^


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wenn Psychologie = Gewinn warum bin ich dann in WoW immer pleite?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun, ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von Klischees, aber so mal zur späten Stunde:

Du Frau = Kaufsucht


(ich sollte wirklich ins Bett)


----------



## Medulla (19. Januar 2009)

naja jedem das Seine und jeder darf sich zuordnen:

[ ] a) Homo ludens= der spielende Mensch

[ ] b) Homo oeconomicus= der wirtschaftende Mensch

[ ] c) Homo oecologicus= der ökologisch denkende und handelnde Mensch

[ ] d) Homo sociologicus= der soziale Mensch

[ ] e) Homo ridens= der lachende Mensch

[ ] f) Homo superior= der Übermensch, der Idealmensch


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> [X] f) Homo superior= der Übermensch, der Idealmensch


....der jetzt aber echt mal schlafen gehen sollte....


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von Klischees, aber so mal zur späten Stunde:
> 
> Du Frau = Kaufsucht
> 
> ...


Neeee daran liegts ned. Blizz hat in WoW einen Bug eingebaut, dass mein Gold im AH immer Rapide weniger wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Minipets sind btw zu teuer...)


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> naja jedem das Seine und jeder darf sich zuordnen:
> 
> [] a) Homo ludens= der spielende Mensch
> 
> ...



[x] f) Homo superior= der Übermensch, der Idealmensch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Larmina.. selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ([x] e) Homo ridens= der lachende Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: MadRedCap war schneller -.-


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Edit: MadRedCap war schneller -.-


Sacht meine Freundin auch des öfte.....

Oh, falsches Thema...


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sacht meine Freundin auch des öfte.....
> 
> Oh, falsches Thema...


Großmutter Edith sagt: "Geh schlafen" 
Tu was deine Großmutter dir sagt Rotkäppchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tu was deine Großmutter dir sagt Rotkäppchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen... von Rotkäppchen hab ich immer Alpträume... und wenn die nicht sind, dann träum ich von AH-Kalkulationen, weil ich mir Hephaistus ganze Posts zwei Mal durchgelesen hab und mir davon der Kopf schwirrt wie sonst nur nach zuviel Apfelkorn...


----------



## Gnuspel (19. Januar 2009)

bei mir läuft das im ah etwas anders bei uns auf dem server regieren viele goldverkäufer banden denen ich seit monaten das leben zur hölle mache da ich ein acount nur fürs ah habe und den ganen tag damit on bin habe ich nätürlich deren treiben und handeln immer in blickfeld erstens werden sie sofort von mir unterboten was den preis immer weiter nach unten drückt und ich schmeiße immer weitere sachen ins ah dann kommt der augenblick wo mich wieder einer unterbietet natürlich auch mit ner ganzen batterie weil er mir dann zeigen will was er hat und darauf habe ich gewartet ich kaufe natürlich alles auf und warte auf dem nächsten und so komme ich tag für tag ohne mühe am 5k g  ach das was ich zu spottpreisen den golverkäufern und den chinafarmern abgegaunert habe verscherbel ich bei unseren server bei der horde zum doppelten bis dreifachen preis  ich mach das schon fast ein halbes jahr und muß sagen es klappt immer   weil ich habe ein großen vorteil ich muß kein gold verkaufen und habe auch keine botts laufen


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Gnuspel schrieb:


> bei mir läuft das im ah etwas anders bei uns auf dem server regieren viele goldverkäufer banden denen ich seit monaten das leben zur hölle mache da ich ein acount nur fürs ah habe und den ganen tag damit on bin habe ich nätürlich deren treiben und handeln immer in blickfeld erstens werden sie sofort von mir unterboten was den preis immer weiter nach unten drückt und ich schmeiße immer weitere sachen ins ah dann kommt der augenblick wo mich wieder einer unterbietet natürlich auch mit ner ganzen batterie weil er mir dann zeigen will was er hat und darauf habe ich gewartet ich kaufe natürlich alles auf und warte auf dem nächsten und so komme ich tag für tag ohne mühe am 5k g  ach das was ich zu spottpreisen den golverkäufern und den chinafarmern abgegaunert habe verscherbel ich bei unseren server bei der horde zum doppelten bis dreifachen preis  ich mach das schon fast ein halbes jahr und muß sagen es klappt immer   weil ich habe ein großen vorteil ich muß kein gold verkaufen und habe auch keine botts laufen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dat is natürlich gut^^


----------



## Heidenherz (19. Januar 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> ist bei uns auch so bei den Titanstahlbarren...von 250g auf schwankende 140-180g gesunken. Ich werde nie auf einem schnellen Flugmount sitzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Farm halt ordentlich und verkaufs billiger...dann hast dein Epic FM schnell drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das die Preise runter gehn ist eh normal, bis sie sich irgendwann auf einen "Normalpreis" einpegeln.
und da wir am Anfang (naja vom Content her schon klaffend leeres Ende -.- ) eines Addons sind, sind die preise am anfang sowieso übertrieben Teuer...


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (19. Januar 2009)

Um mal wieder zu Thema zurück zu kommen, ich denke den einen liegt es einfach und andere werden nie gute "Händler".

Ich darf mir auch ständig anhören, das ich nen goldscheisser bin nur weil ich mir nen chopper & mammut leisten kann. Viele denken halt mir fliegt des Gold so zu, aber man muss schon was dafür tun. Zu dem Problem mit dem "günstig kaufen, teuer verkaufen": Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann das man als Händler nicht auf Knopfdruck gold machen kann. Du kannst nicht heute anfangen zu handeln und dann erwarten das du gleich 2-3k am Tag verdienst. 
Du musst halt jeden Tag den du online bist was dafür tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zu Thema zurück zu kommen, ich denke den einen liegt es einfach und andere werden nie gute "Händler".
> 
> Ich darf mir auch ständig anhören, das ich nen goldscheisser bin nur weil ich mir nen chopper & mammut leisten kann. Viele denken halt mir fliegt des Gold so zu, aber man muss schon was dafür tun. Zu dem Problem mit dem "günstig kaufen, teuer verkaufen": Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann das man als Händler nicht auf Knopfdruck gold machen kann. Du kannst nicht heute anfangen zu handeln und dann erwarten das du gleich 2-3k am Tag verdienst.
> Du musst halt jeden Tag den du online bist was dafür tun.
> ...


Tu ich.. ich tu jeden Tag was dafür, dass andere mein Gold in die Tasche bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Neeee daran liegts ned. Blizz hat in WoW einen Bug eingebaut, dass mein Gold im AH immer Rapide weniger wird!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey nun weiß ich warum ich immer pleite bin ^^ hab den bug auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( aber 56 Minipets =) )


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hey nun weiß ich warum ich immer pleite bin ^^ hab den bug auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab meine blöderweise damals zu Classic und BC zeiten die auf meine Chars verteilt... >.<


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hab meine blöderweise damals zu Classic und BC zeiten die auf meine Chars verteilt... >.<



wiso macht man sowas o_O
hab auch 52 flug/reit-mounts ^^

ich finds immer toll wenn leute anfangen mit ihren pats zu posen und ich mich daneben stelle und 5 min lang verschiedene pets auspacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte zu BC zeiten 46 meine bank war kommplett voll mit pets und wappenröcken ^^ nun sind es zum glück nur noch wappenröcke und ganz viel mist ^^ *müste mal aufräumen wäre bestimmt gut gold ^^ * 

aber zurück zum thema :> zum glück sind nicht alle geizig in wow sonst hätten so manche nix mehr zu verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bzw.... und wer baut mir auf frostmoune mein schopper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so auf kredit *fg*

edit sagt: ich will feierabend haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesoth (19. Januar 2009)

@TE das zeigt das du vom Handel nur wenig bis gar keine Ahnung hast! Die ersten 50% des Threads sind selbsbeeihreäucherung, dei hättest du genausogut weglassen. können.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wiso macht man sowas o_O
> hab auch 52 flug/reit-mounts ^^
> 
> ich finds immer toll wenn leute anfangen mit ihren pats zu posen und ich mich daneben stelle und 5 min lang verschiedene pets auspacke
> ...


Naja immer wieder den Main wechseln da verteilt sich sowas^^
Und öhm.. meine Bank.. da find ich teilweise noch Items aus classic Zeiten... also rohstoffe die ich damals gefarmt hab XD
(bin grade wieder bei meinem ersten char angekommen als main^^)


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (19. Januar 2009)

Marktwirtschaft, freunde dich damit an oder lass es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ich biete den derzeit günstigsten Preis mit dem ein oder anderen Kniff und hab dadurch n Absatz von 80% und mehr, alles was mehr als einmal zurückkommt geht zum Händler und alles was schon in Massen im AH steht lasse ich erstmal raus bis das Angebot ausgedünnt ist. Da ist kein Geheimnis dahinter, es ist so blöd wie's klingt...einfach etwas günstiger reinstellen als die anderen und nicht gierig werden..dann wird man alles los und ne akzeptable Spanne ist immer drin...

Du kannst den Markt eben nicht leerkaufen und dann den Preis bestimmen, dafür gibt es viel zuviele "Produzenten" bei WoW da es viel zu einfach ist Sachen zu Farmen oder irgendwas herzustellen... naja egal, probier weiter rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja immer wieder den Main wechseln da verteilt sich sowas^^
> Und öhm.. meine Bank.. da find ich teilweise noch Items aus classic Zeiten... also rohstoffe die ich damals gefarmt hab XD
> (bin grade wieder bei meinem ersten char angekommen als main^^)




och davon find ich auch immer viel ^^ aber auch ausrüstung xD so lvl 60 ^^  kann mich von den t5 schultern nicht trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sehn an meinem kleinen gnom soooooooooooooo geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von meinem bank char garnich zu reden :/ müste da die gildenbank mal aufräumen.. die normale bank hat nimmer ausgereicht *g*
naja horten für schlechte zeiten xD 

scheiße schreib ich heut viele smilis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollte wirklich feierabend haben noch 1ne stunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> och davon find ich auch immer viel ^^ aber auch ausrüstung xD so lvl 60 ^^  kann mich von den t5 schultern nicht trennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lvl 60 Rüssi find ich kaum, weil die dem Platzmangel gewichen ist^^
Und ich sitz sogar mit ohne warten auf Feierabend hier^^ Müsste in ner Stunde nämlich aufstehen^^


----------



## ANubiZzz (19. Januar 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> Du kannst den Markt eben nicht leerkaufen und dann den Preis bestimmen, dafür gibt es viel zuviele "Produzenten" bei WoW da es viel zu einfach ist Sachen zu Farmen oder irgendwas herzustellen... naja egal, probier weiter rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 genau das,  du (TE) , kannst dich doch net hinstellen und mal eben so den markt aufkaufen, und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe das auch noch zu standart preisen, damit hast du kein schnäppchen gemacht und "blig kaufen, teuer verkaufen" sieht ganz anders aus.

du würdest im rl sicherlich auch nicht alle Äpfel der welt kaufen und sie 50% teurer verkasufen,  du musst bedenken. auch Äpfel wachsen nach =)

Bevor dich das nxt mal so ein "ich will ein händler sein" flush überkommt denke daran das mehr dazu gehört "
DU musst den markt beobachten, du musst wissen was der kunde will, wieviel er zahlen will, wie hoch ist die nachfrage, wie hoch ist das angebot in Relation zum angebot usw usw,,  das kannste nicht mal so von jetzt auf gleich machen.....


----------



## Daretina (19. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Lvl 60 Rüssi find ich kaum, weil die dem Platzmangel gewichen ist^^
> Und ich sitz sogar mit ohne warten auf Feierabend hier^^ Müsste in ner Stunde nämlich aufstehen^^



hast du es gut... naja ok vieleicht doch nicht xD ich bin um 7 zuhause und kann mich schlafen legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du must wohl dann arbeiten o_O  

alles was platzmangel is und nicht gebunden kommt aufn bank char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vieleicht brauch man es irgentwann mal wieder 

wiso gibts zu dem thema eigentlich 10000 mal fast den gleichen beitrag?


----------



## Gameropa (19. Januar 2009)

an den TE    denke mal über angebot und nachfrage  und vor allem aber über die produzenten nach.  du bist nicht der einzigste der farmt oder craftet und diese sind nicht so    
  goldgeil oder raffgierig wie du.


----------



## Tramadol (19. Januar 2009)

Scheiß kapitalisten xD Davon spüren wir doch jeden tag genug lasst den schaiz doch aus wow draussen^^

Naja wenn du den markt kontrollieren willst und der so groß ist brauchst du viel mehr Kapital da sobald du ein großes angebot hast sehen das welche und denken es geht vl nich gut weg ---< machen sie ihren preis einige Gold billiger um den Kauf anzuregen was docg verständlich ist... um dein Prinzip weiterzuführen müsstest du neue angeobte weiterhin aufkaufen und somit den Markt regeln was dann aber ausarten würde also sei am bessten kein Kapitlisten assi und mach "ehrliche" geschäfte dann haste das prob nich das du aufkaufst wie blöd und dann nicht damit Handeln kannst.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> hast du es gut... naja ok vieleicht doch nicht xD ich bin um 7 zuhause und kann mich schlafen legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schule und da kann ich prima schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem freu ich mich, weil ich vorher 5 € gefunden hab und damit endlich meinen Nikotinentzug beenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Januar 2009)

Ich verkaufe die Sachen manchmal aus Prinzip für MEINEN Standardpreis. Und da geht es mir am Popo vorbei ob da so ein golgieriges Aas wie der TE sein Flugmount haben will. Ich erinnere mich dann nämlich ans Leveln wo solche Geier grüne Items für 2-200g reinstellen, statt denen die nachleveln eine Chance auf halbwegs gute Sachen aus dem AH zu geben. Und ich hab da keinerlei Skrupel mehr. Nur ein Gedanke an die Sachen des Heilers oder des Soldaten und schon sind mir die Geier egal.

Das nennt man freie Marktwirtschaft. Wer unterbietet, macht Gewinn. Wer oben rumdümpelt, Verlust. Das Ganze nennt man Gelichgewichtspreis der auf Angebot und Nachtfrage abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Toamar (19. Januar 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> fällt mir aber auch oft auf, das leute den preis so extrem drücken, aber den scheint das wie schon gesagt egal zu sein ob sie nur 50% kriegen, wenn sie was kriegen...



Tja, keiner ist gezwungen seine Waren zu verkaufen wenn der Markt damit überlaufen ist.
Ich stelle nur rein wenn mir der preis Aktzeptabel erscheint, und dann auch nur für 12h, da man ansonsten eh unterboten wird, und nur die teuren einstellgebühren bezahlen muss.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

So... JETZT muss ich aufstehen XD


----------



## Mixmorks (19. Januar 2009)

Als ich noch mit meinem bergbauendem Paladin durch die Lande gestreift bin (Level so um die Level 20) habe ich wenn ich denn mal einen Malachit gefunden habe ihn meistens direkt im Handelschannel zum Haendlerpreis (wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren das 20 Silber) oder gegen etwas getauscht was ich gebrauchen konnte.
Die Antwort auf das warum ist, dass ich selbst schon genug unter ueberhoehten Auktionshaus Preisen gelitten habe und meinen Beitrag gegen die Inflation leisten will. Malachit fuer 10 Gold das Stueck ist halt nicht erschwinglich fuer alle Charaktere unter Level 30 (Twinks ausgenommen), schwerlich bezahlbar bis Level 50 und ab Level 60 ist es eigentlich egal.
Wenn ich Gold brauche mache ich die Daily quests und dann wenn ich eine Unsumme von Gold brauche dann muss ich halt ohne auskommen.
Das 60% flugmount ist so gut wie das 300%tige man kommt halt nur langsamer ans Ziel. Das wiederum hat aber auch seine positiven Seiten, denn so sieht man wenigstens die Landschaft ein wenig und nicht immer nur den naechsten Mob. Oder was ist mit der Hose des Zauberschlags fuer 1300 Gold? Wenn alle ein wenig weniger verlangen wuerden wuerde sie villeicht fuer 600 im AH stehen. : - /
Meine 3 Wochen "casual"-Arbeit habe ich dem Verkaeufer jedenfalls nicht in den Rachen geworfen.


----------



## noescape (19. Januar 2009)

immer schön billig rein setzen und die preise nach unten puschen.
discounter verkaufen auch billig und machen kohle.

(?daher?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (?daher?)


----------



## toryz (19. Januar 2009)

Wer sich auf die Art bereichern will muss damit leben das es in 80% der Fälle nicht funktionieren wird. Investiere Zeit, geh farmen und setze es für den üblichen Preis wieder rein.


Angebot und Nachfrage, du hast kein Monopol weil es andere Spieler genauso anbieten werden also kannst du es dir eigentlich nicht leisten so hoch zu pokern, aber das hast du ja selbst nun mitbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmusaekater (19. Januar 2009)

hey ich mach auch immer kohle ^^ bin lvl 21 Alli und lvl 15 Horde und hab bei Alli schon über 6000 G und bei Horde über 4000 G mach das Geld mit Netherstofftaschen besorg mir den Netherstoff günstig und mach mir dann taschen und stell die dann immer für 8-10 G ins AH und davon an die 75 Stück pro tag damit macht man gut kohle *grins*


----------



## noizycat (19. Januar 2009)

Schön gesagt toryz. 

PS: 
Es soll auch Leute geben, die nicht jedesmal schauen, wie der aktuelle Preis ist, sondern immer zu *ihrem* Preis reinstellen ... 
Und es soll Leute geben, die nicht jede Preistreiberei mitmachen, auch wenn sie damit evl. nicht die meiste Kohle machen (oder evl. doch? billig verkauft sich eben besser) ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Januar 2009)

schmusaekater schrieb:


> hey ich mach auch immer kohle ^^ bin lvl 21 Alli und lvl 15 Horde und hab bei Alli schon über 6000 G und bei Horde über 4000 G mach das Geld mit Netherstofftaschen besorg mir den Netherstoff günstig und mach mir dann taschen und stell die dann immer für 8-10 G ins AH und davon an die 75 Stück pro tag damit macht man gut kohle *grins*


Naja ich glaub das ned so ganz... es gibt schließlich die Stufenbegrenzungen bei Berufen... und 75 Stück Taschen pro Tag bekommt man recht sicher ned los


----------



## Aku T. (19. Januar 2009)

Ich versuch mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen und die eigentliche Frage des TE zu beantworten: 

Fast jeder Gegenstand pendelt sich auf einem gewissen Preisniveau ein, dieses entsteht nicht willkürlich, sondern ergibt sich aus der Nachfrage des Items, jedoch auch aus dem Aufwand, diesen Gegenstand zu besorgen. Beim Arktischen Pelz ist dieses Niveau ungefähr zwischen 50-90 Gold, je nach Server. Die Leute kaufen deine Pelze für 150G nicht oder nur in dringenden Notfällen, weil der Aufwand, diesen Gegenstand zu farmen nicht so hoch ist, dass er den Preis von 150g rechtfertigt. Die Leute warten einfach, bis wieder das alte Preisniveau erreicht ist und kaufen dann, weil sie wissen, dass es nicht lange dauern wird, bis der Preis wieder normal ist. Die Leute, die deine 150g direkt um 30-40g unterbieten wissen das, sie schwimmen zwar ein bisschen auf der "Wucher-Welle" mit (120g ist nämlich immer noch zu teuer dafür), orientieren sich aber stärker am Wert des Gegenstands. 

Versuche einfach ein paar seltene Gegenstände zu beobachten und wenn du merkst, dass da 1 oder 2 Leute mehrere Gold unter dem durschschnittlichen Preisniveau liegen, dann kaufe deren Gegenstände und setze sie zum Durchschnittspreis rein, damit hast du mehr Erfolg als durch den Versuch, ein Monopol mit Preisdiktat zu Wucherpreisen zu erschaffen. 

hth

LG
Aku


----------



## Riuk (19. Januar 2009)

denke mal das Addons wie Auctioner items zum durschnittspreis automatisch einstellen.
da diese Addons viel benutzt werden ist es nicht verwunderlich das auf einmal 20-60 gold unter deinem preis angebote ins AH gestellt werden, denn deine einmaligen wucherpreise treiben den durschnittspreis nicht in die höhe.


----------



## Alpax (19. Januar 2009)

Bei uns am Server hat man als Käufer leicht als Verkäufer schwer .. einer stellts rein .. der nächste billiger .. weil er ja will das die leute bei ihm kaufe usw. usw...

Sämtliche Sachen mit Nachfrage .. Schleierstaub, kosmische Essenzen, Arktische Pelze, Titanbarren, Drachenaugen ... alles is SPOTTBILLIG .. nur weil die Leute wollen das man es Kauft ... ich kann mich erinnern ... Am Anfang hab ich mir massiv Geld verdient da Waren die Fläschen des Frostwyrms für 100G drin .... ich hab sie 80 Stk. ca. für 85G reingetan ... gingen nat. alle Weg wie die warmen Semmeln .. aber heute .. heute wird man sie über 50G eig. nicht los .. hab letztens gesehen 10G gebot 35G Buyout ... die Leute sind komplett wahnsinnig geworden


----------



## Sinixus (19. Januar 2009)

> Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts.



Doch das bringt sehr wohl was.

Nehmen wir Arktischer Pelz jetzt mal als Beispiel.

Du stellst deine, sagen wir mal 10 Pelze für 150 Gold ein. Einkaufswert der Ware war 80 Gold. Sollte ja einen Gewinn von 70 Gold/Stk. erwirtschaften.
So, jetzt komme ich und knall da 10 Pelze zu je 80 Gold rein, die ich selber erfarmt habe. Was nichts anderes heisst, als das ich keine Anschaffungskosten hatte die ich wieder rein bekommen muss. Somit ergibt sich ein Gewinn von 80 Gold/Stk.

Deine Pelze: (10x150)-10x80 = 700 
Meine Pelze: 10x80 = 800

Du siehst, ich würde mehr Gewinn machen da ich eben die Anschaffung nicht kompensieren müsste. Nebenbei wären meine Pelze schneller verkauft da sie günstiger sind. Wer kauft 1 Pelz wenn er um die selbe Summe fast zwei haben kann? 
Was würdest du kaufen? 1 Pelz für 150 oder 2 Pelze für 160?! Ich zahl da lieber 10 Gold mehr und hab 2 Stück.

So, ganz nebenbei... du hast die Pelze auch für 80 Gold eingekauft, da hast du dich aber nicht beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, in WoW herrscht freie Marktwirtschaft, jeder kann seine Sachen um den Preis verkaufen den er für richtig hält. 
Die Zeiten, wo für Items Unsummen an Gold verlangt werden konnten sind vorbei. Es gibt mittlerweile genug Anbieter die es einem ermöglichen Preistreibern wie dir auszuweichen.

Ehrlich gesagt gehöre auch ich zu den Leuten die unterbieten und das mit Leidenschaft. Ganz einfach, je günstiger ich anbiete, desto sicherer wird es gekauft und Angebote die übertrieben sind finden die Verkäufer in ihrem Postfach ^.^


----------



## Aldariel (19. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, dieses ganze 'Freie-Marktwirtschaft-Gerede' ist hier in der WOW-Welt unsinnig. Derjenige, der an einem funtionierenden Wirtschaftssystem interessiert ist, würde nie etwas ins AH stellen und den letzten Preis dann bis zu 50% oder mehr unterbieten. Denn in den meisten Fällen fallen diese dann unter den Durchschnittpreis und Gewinn ist damit dann nicht mehr zu machen. 

Die extremen 'Preisdrücker' sind ärgerlich aber nunmal da und man muss mit ihnen leben oder .... in diesem Falle spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich ärgere mich auch darüber und frage mich mitunter, was das soll. Aber WOW ist ein Spiel und nicht das reale Leben und man sollte sich nicht zu sehr darüber aufregen obwohl ich doch froh bin, dass es noch andere Leute gibt, die dieses Thema interessiert.


----------



## Sinixus (19. Januar 2009)

Aldariel schrieb:


> Ich denke, dieses ganze 'Freie-Marktwirtschaft-Gerede' ist hier in der WOW-Welt unsinnig. Derjenige, der an einem funtionierenden Wirtschaftssystem interessiert ist, würde nie etwas ins AH stellen und den letzten Preis dann bis zu 50% oder mehr unterbieten. Denn in den meisten Fällen fallen diese dann unter den Durchschnittpreis und Gewinn ist damit dann nicht mehr zu machen.
> 
> Die extremen 'Preisdrücker' sind ärgerlich aber nunmal da und man muss mit ihnen leben oder .... in diesem Falle spielen.
> 
> ...



Hier ist auch die Rede von vernünftigen Preisen.
Ein Pelz um 150 ist einfach überteuert, jedoch sind 20 Gold auch nicht ok. 
Ich bleibe meist 5-10 Gold darunter. Da ich genau weiß das der nächste da dank entsprechender Addons den preis nochmal reduziert.



> Ich denke, dieses ganze 'Freie-Marktwirtschaft-Gerede' ist hier in der WOW-Welt unsinnig.


Das Rumgeheule "Mami, Mami der macht meine Preise kaputt ist genauso unsinnig.
Hätte Blizz es geplant das es fixe Preise gibt, dann hätten sie es geregelt. 

Wenn wir uns ehrlich sind, sind nicht Spieler wie Otto-Normalzocker an dem Preisverfall schuld, sondern jene welche die ihre Bots über die Wiesen der Tundra und die Gletscher des Sturmgipfels hopsen lassen und dann das AH überschwemmen. Die setzen ja nicht 10 Pelze rein, sondern gleich mal so 100 Stk. und mehr.

Keiner der normal zockt wird Items um Schleuderpreise reinsetzen, sondern vielmehr schauen das er unter dem anderen bleibt, aber dennoch genug Gold verdient.


----------



## Lupinè (19. Januar 2009)

Aldariel schrieb:


> Ich denke, dieses ganze 'Freie-Marktwirtschaft-Gerede' ist hier in der WOW-Welt unsinnig. Derjenige, der an einem funtionierenden Wirtschaftssystem interessiert ist, würde nie etwas ins AH stellen und den letzten Preis dann bis zu 50% oder mehr unterbieten. *Denn in den meisten Fällen fallen diese dann unter den Durchschnittpreis und Gewinn ist damit dann nicht mehr zu machen.*


Und genau da ist euer Denkfehler.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, der Wucherer muss Preise kompensieren, sprich Einkaufspreis des Materials.
Ein Farmer muss gar nichts kompensieren, ausser die Anzahlung im AH.
Das bedeutet, du "Wucherer" verkaufst deine - Beispiel: Netherstofftaschen - für 10g, weil du für die Mats; also 5 Netherstoffballen oder eventuell 25 Netherstoff; ja schon um die 3 - 4g ausgegeben hast.
Derjenige, der beim Farmen oder beim einfachen questen schon die gesamten Mats, abzüglich des Runenfadens der aber nicht die Welt kostet, zusammen hat und nur noch die Ballen herstellen muss, bei dem sind die 5 - 6g schon fast Reingewinn.
Selbst wenn der Wucherer dann meine billigen Taschen aufkauft und sie für 10g reinstellt, hat er am Ende weniger Gewinn gemacht als ich
Wie du siehst, ist auch mit dem halben normalen AH Preis Gewinn zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das hat jemand kapiert, iss halt schon früh und ich sollte ins Bett.

In diesem Sinne, frohes Diskutieren noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (19. Januar 2009)

Es gibt keine Genossenschaft in WOW, in der sich Händler zusammenschliessen um sich vor zu niedrigen Preisen zu schützen.

Es reicht nich nur die Preislage zu kennen, sondern auch die Kaufgewohnheiten derer die dein Gut kaufen usw. Und in diesem Sinne, gibt es unzählige weiterer Prämissen, um möglichst effektiv Güter ein-, um sie später weiterzuverkaufen. 
Welche das sind, .... ;-)

WOW kann auch als Wirtscahftssimulation echt viel Spass machen. :-)


----------



## Ascanius (19. Januar 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> @Ascanius:
> naja, ob es mit meinem geistigen Horizont zutun hat, das ich nicht versuche an der Preisschraube zudrehen und mit Handeln von Waren, ohne sie weiterzuverarbeiten, Gold zubeschaffen, ein Monopol aufzubauen, ohne "wirklich"etwas zuleisten aber dadurch anderen Spielern versuche überzogene Preise zu diktieren, hat meiner Meinung was mit Ethik zutun, aber egal die Lager sind hier wohl unüberbrückbar...
> 
> ich stell mir nur grade vor wie du vor nem Supermarkt stehst und die Einkaufswagen für 2€ vermietest, weil du ja 1€ reininvestiert hast...




1. Hättest du meinen Beitrag aufmerksam gelesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich durchaus Waren weiterverarbeite und Sie anschließend verkaufe.
2. Ich maße mir nicht an zu behaupten in diesem Spiel irgent etwas zu "leisten". Das tue ich jeden WerktagWenn du der Meinung bist du tust dies durch das Drücken Taste 1-4 bei Boss xy tust du mir leid...
3. Wo hab ich behauptet das mein handeln in einem online Rollenspiel ethischen Grundsätzen unterworfen ist? Naja jedem das seine...
4. Glaub mir.... ich lege mein Geld wesentlich attraktiver an...

So far


----------



## Coolrambo (19. Januar 2009)

joa ich mach das auch so wie du die anderen beschrieben hast... einfach weil ich weiß, das es in 10min bestimmt wieder 20 neue auktionen sind die auch billiger sein werden also nehm ich eig immer 5-10g unter dem niedrigsten AH preis... die dinger sind dann meistens auch sofort weg =)


so long


----------



## twerch (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Kann mir das bitte einer erklären? Hab ich was falsch gemacht oder sind die anderen einfach so das sie nicht mehr verdienen wollen bzw es nicht


so ist das nun einmal mit Wirtschaft. Das ist, weil Du kein echtes Monopol hast sondern in einen offenen Markt spekulierst, in dem die Ware beliebig nachproduziert werden kann (vergl. Dienstleistung in der wirklichen Welt).

der Mechanismus:

1.) jemand kauft alles Kupfer in Azeroth auf -> es beginnt eine Kupferknappheit, die Leute brauchen es dringend und sind bereit einen hohen Preis zu bezahlen
2.) irgendjemand kauft Kupfer völlig überteuert - der Spekulant freut sich schon auf seine neue Jacht und alle anderen schauen voller Neid zu
3.) Die Leute sehen, dass Kupfer einen tollen Preis erzielt und denken sich "au mann... ich kann auch reich werden damit, ich brauch nur schnell ein wenig Kupfer farmen"
4.) jeder Erzsucher farmt drauf los und lässt sogar seine Quests stehen dafür. 
5.) es kommen Unmengen von Kupfer auf den Markt und der Preis fällt ins Bodenlose...

Ein Klassiker...das gabs im RL auch schon einige male, erinnere Dich zb an den "Milch und Butterberg" in den 1990 Jahren oder den neuesten Aktienkracher.....

Und das war eigentlich ein wunderschönes Lehrbeispiel für eine Übersteuerung. Ich spekuliere auch hin und wieder im AH, aber wenn, dann sehr vorsichtig, so dass es das laufende Angebot nicht beeinflusst. Weil, die Nachfrage bleibt ja gleich, das Angebot ist jedoch variabel und richtet sich (in Azeroth zumindest) hauptsächlich nach dem Preis, den die Käufer zu zahlen bereit sind = "Lohnt sich der Aufwand farmen zu gehen?"


liebe Grüße


----------



## szene333 (19. Januar 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die mit ihren Aufkäufen die Preise diktieren wollen, kriegen von mir immer einen Arschtritt, weil ich nicht ganz so geldgeil bin wie sie. Ich setze meine Artikel dann so billig rein, dass keiner mehr einem Kauf widerstehen kann. Andere Verkäufer unterbieten meine Preise noch und schon ist der Artikel so billig wie schon ewig nicht mehr und der Preisdiktierer guckt herrlich blöd aus der Wäsche. ^^



Naja, dann freut sich der Händler und kauf Deinen Artikel zu einem sehr günstigen Preis ein. Wenn man das eine Zeit durchzieht, funktioniert das immer. Das hängt natürlich vom Artikel und den Goldreserven ab. Aber z.B. mit Arktischen Pelz geht das ganz gut, weil man den nicht wirklich farmen kann


----------



## Sibanti (19. Januar 2009)

So ist das ebend mit der Marktwirtschaft :-) warten bis jemand etwas teuer reinstellt und dann das Gleiche billig verkaufen. Am bessten alles selbst farmen und dann unter Durchschnitt verkaufen, da kommst du schneller zu Gold als wenn du versuchst im AH einzukaufen und dann teuer verkaufen willst. Einfach die Gier der Händler ausnutzen, da ist dein Gewinn zwar nicht so hoch aber dafür sicher. Da bin ich alles los geworden und schneller zu Gold gekommen als mancher Kumpel.


----------



## Webi (19. Januar 2009)

twerch schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker...


Du hast vollkommen recht.
Der schlaue allerdings kann von Zeit zu Zeit auf die Schnelle viiiiel Gold machen.
siehe "kleines Ei" zum Winterhauchfest.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage.
> 
> Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts.
> Wenn man es genau sieht sind wir die Händler von den (in diesem Beispiel) Pelzen und können somit den Preis bestimmen. Wieso ziehen die anderen Spieler nicht mit mit mir und gehen gleich so extrem runter und gehen sogar unter den alten Preis? Verstehen die das Prinzip nicht das wir die Händler sind und wir damit Geld verdienen wollen oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden und ich hab irgendwas falsch gemacht?
> ...



Ja, du hast was falsch gemacht. Du dachtest du würdest etwas über Marktwirtschaft verstehen, aber offensichtlich hast du dich hier getäuscht. Am besten mal VWL studieren, dann klappts auch mit dem Auktionshaus in WoW und nebenbei hast du im Moment als VWL'er sehr gute Berufsausichten, schließlich haben wir Finanzkriese. Hyperinflation in WoW und Totales Chaos im Internationalen Finanzmarkt im RL.

Wenn du in Zukunft mit dem AH spielen willst, solltest du folgende Punkte zuerst bedenken:

- Wie gut kann ein Produkt hergestellt / gefarmt werden
- Wer benötigt das Produkt im Moment und für was. Wie wird sich die Nachfrage entwickeln
- Patchnotes Testserver lesen, was wird sich ändern in den Berufen usw.

Entscheidungsfindung: Welche Produkte sind hoch spekulativ, welche bringen ein solides Einkommen. Wo möchte ich investieren

Das klassische Monopol wird verdammt schwer mit nur 3k Gold. Alle AH Händler die ich kenne und die mit Oligopolen arbeiten haben ein Umlaufvermögen auf dem Bankchar > 50.000 Gold. Schließlich muss man auch Ferien (Millionen Kiddis farmen und verkaufen) und Fehleinschätzungen (zu hoher Lagerbestand bei schnell sinkenden Preisen) abfangen können.

Wenn du eher im kleinen Handeln möchtest, 3k Gold, dann empfehle ich Verzauberungsmats. Hier hast du nur 3 Produkte und kannst nicht viel falsch machen da alle 3 Produkte bis Ende wotlk nachgefragt werden und die Preisentwicklung vorbestimmt ist. Preise sinken leicht...^^


----------



## Ascanius (19. Januar 2009)

Ein wesentlicher Faktor eines guten AH-Händler ist vor allem Gedult.
Zumindest wenn es sich um einen Artikel handelt der voraussichtlich einer gleichbleibenden Nachfrage unterliegt.

Gutes Beispiel dafür:
Große ewige Essenz

Für den aktuellen Content bedeutungslos, jedoch zum hochskillen benötigt, daher ist die Nachfrage ziemlich beständig, die Preise jedoch ziemlich schwankend. Habe zu BC Zeiten irgentwann nen ziemlichen Haufen auf der Bank liegen (Durch günstiges Einkaufen und durch selbst herstellen). Habe mich nicht verrückt machen lassen und abgewartet... und siehe da: Auf einmal Riesen-Nachfrage und auf einmal gingen die Dinger für 160% (ca. 35g) weg wie warme Semmeln... mittlerweile habe ich wieder nen ziemlichen Haufen da (ca. 50 Stück)... lasse mich aber nicht verrückt machen, der Preis steigt auch wieder.

Natürlich gibt es auch einige Produkte dessen Preisgefüge nun langsam zurück geht. Das sind gerade die neuen WOTKL-Rohstoffe (Froststoff, Barren, Verzaubermats, Äonen-Zeug, etc.). Zu Beginn brauchte sie jeder, es bestand jedoch wenig Angebot. Mittlerweile sinkt die Nachfrage und das angebot steigt --> der Preis sinkt also.


----------



## Tomratz (19. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle so extrem geizig und denkem im ->Spiel<- so zweckorientiert wirtschaflich... Ich stell eig. die Sachen immer billiger rein als die ganzen Geizkrägen. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft Epicmount zu erfarmen, auch ohne die "Dummheit" anderer Spieler auszunutzen...
> 
> /Euch Auktionshaus-leechern ins Müsli pinkel



Tante Edit sagt ich hab hier das /sign vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie einige vor mir schon geschrieben haben, überteuert ist automatisch ein Knieschuss (kann in Ausnahmefällen mal funktionieren, 
aber eben auch nur in Ausnahmefällen), irgendwo sollte ein Preis halbwegs realistisch sein.

Denk auch mal daran dass es Leute gibt (mich z.B.), bei denen solches Zeug wie boreanisches Leder oder Arktische Pelze, ganz 
nebenbei beim questen oder in Inis fallen (ich habe, obwohl Stoffi, Kürschnern auf 450, weil mit Leder immer Geld zu verdienen
war). Diese Leute bekommen im Lauf der Zeit den Rucksack voll mit Leder oder Pelzen und haben dafür maximal ein bisschen
Manafood verbraucht und ihre Zeit investiert. Warum soll ich nun einen utopischen Preis für einen arktischen Pelz verlangen? 
Nur damit *Du* möglichst viel verdienst und dir bald dein Epic Mount kaufen kannst?

Ich schaue in den AH ob die Preise einigermaßen vernünftig sind, stelle meine Mats dann rein und freu mich über das extra 
Taschengeld (mehr ist es im Augenblick nicht für mich, Dailies bringen genug Gold für die Repkosten).

Zudem gibt es immer wieder Neulinge im Spiel, die das System des AH noch überhaupt nicht verstanden haben und einfach die Preise
übernehmen, die dort als Startpreis vorgeschlagen werden (ja, das gibt es tatsächlich), und es gibt natürlich die Leute, die gaaaaanz
schnell Gold brauchen und daher auch bereit sind, unter Normalpreis zu verkaufen (gibt es ja auch im RL wenn jemand klamm ist).

Also einfach mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen und halbwegs "normale" Preise (gerne mit Aufschlag zu deinem EK)
verlangen, dann wirds auch was mit dem AH.


----------



## Trazion (19. Januar 2009)

Habe nur die Hälfte des Threads gelesen, aber ein Punkt wird einfach oft vergessen.

Es gibt immer viele Leute, die sich ihr Zeug selber farmen und auch über viele Leveln "einlagern". Wenn sie selber keinen Platz haben, dann auf Mules.

Diese Art Spieler, zu denen ich selber gehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kaufen meist nur im AH, wenn mal ein paar Teile fehlen, oder man eben die "letzten" 4 Punkte skillen will.
Da kann es schonmal sein, dass da 20 Stacks Saronit oder ein Stack Titanstahlbarren rumliegen zusammen mit 20 Aeonenfeuer. Verkauft wird da nur, wenn man keinen Platz mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kauft nun jemand alles Material auf und so ein "Sammler" kriegt das zufällig mit, denn die nötigen Addons zur Preisbeobachtung hat ja nunmal fast jeder der auch craftet, was passiert dann. Genau: "Huch, was sind denn das für Wucherpreise? Da stell ich doch direkt mal 10% von meinem Bestand mit rein und mach ein bischen Gold" Und schon relativieren sich die Preise wieder.


----------



## Focht (19. Januar 2009)

also das mit den 1g weniger reinstellen bringts nicht oft. ich stelle immer alles um 5-7 prozent günstiger rein da man sicher sein kann das die 1g jeder unterbietet. und bei den preisen von nur noch um die 50 prozent würde ich sagendas er vllt auf quantität setzt....


----------



## Arthros (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn du für Kurze zeit ein monopol .Würd ich den preis höchstens um 10-20% erhöhen und das 
ist schon viel, z.B  du hast alle für 80g gekauft  sagen wir du machst eine erhöhung um 20% das sind 16g
da ungrade zahlen nicht so toll sind würd ich das jetzt auf 15g abrunden. Dann 80g+15g  sind 95g 
das ist dan nicht sone riesige zahl

Die die deinen Preis um viel unter beiten wie musst du denn aufkaufen um dein Monopol 
zu hlaten erfordert halt ne Menge gold aber den ist dir der Gewinn auch relativ sicher. 


mit klug scheißer gruß 

Arthros


----------



## Rorre (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und für die Tipps. Ich möchte hinzufügen das ich keines falls leute absichtlich abzocken wollte wie es einige sagen sondern ich wollte (wie im richtigen leben) ein Geschäft machen. Ich hab öfters geleses das man damit am besten Gold verdient und ich wollte es mal versuchen. Wie man sieht ist es gescheitert und ich verkauf meine Pelze, so wie bis jetzt immer, zu den normalen Preisen. 

Vielen Dank an alle die mir normal und erwachsen geantwortet haben und nicht gleich angefangen haben zu weinen.

An alle die irgendwas gepostet haben mit : geschieht dir recht / ich hasse solche spacken wie dich/ du bist dumm/ blablabla

Ich hab hier eine normale Frage gestellt und ich wollte wissen was ich falsch gemacht hab und diese Frage wollt ich von Verkäufer beantwortet haben und nicht von Käufern die wütend sind weil sie sich einige Dinge nicht leisten können. Ihr müsst mich nicht beschimpfen und flamen weil ich etwas versucht hab was relativ normal ist und was viele leute machen. 

Ich hab den Thread aufgemacht mit einer Geschichte, Erklärung und Frage. Wenn Ihr die frage nicht beantworten wollt oder könnt weil euch irgendwas nicht passt, tut es mir leid aber der Sinn eines Forum ist es Fragen zu stellen bzw zu beantworten und das ist einigen von euch nicht gelungen. Also bitte schließt einfach das Fenster beim nächsten mal und sucht euch einen Thread bei dem ihr was dazu sagen könnt was zum Thema passt und ihr nicht flamen müsst.
Ich wollte nur wissen was ich falsch gemacht hab bzw was ich verbessern könnte weil ich es wie es scheint falsch gemacht hab. 
Wenn die Flamer ihre Erfahrungen nicht teilen können weil sie das mit dem AH noch nicht versucht haben bitte ich Sie mich nicht zu flamen und hier herum zu weinen ala 8( du bist so böse du verkaufst etwas zu teuer. ich hasse dich weil ich kann mir das jetzt nicht mehr leisten ohne was zu tun USW.

Danke nochmal an die anderen

lg


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2009)

Hab deinen EIngangspost gelesen, die 9 folgenden Seiten aber nicht mehr, mir sei verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast dich einfach verspekuliert. Habe auch schon jemanden richtig viel Gold gekostet, weil er mir meine Taschen in Dutzenden aus dem AH rauskaufte, ich jedoch schier unendlichen Nachschub hatte, wenn ich mir die Zeit genommen habe. Es ging zwar nur um Stückpreise von 10 Gold etwa, jedoch musste er sie am Ende billiger verkaufen, als er sie eingekauft hatte.
Ich setze meine Items, sei es Saronit oder Titan oder ähnliches, immer für das gleiche rein, bzw. immer knapp unter dem billigsten Angebot. So gewährleiste ich, dass meine Sachen schnell weg gehen, und die Wucherpreise versauern (so wie deine ;P ). Solange ich angemessenen Gewinn in meinen Augen mache können andere die Preise so hoch treiben wie sie wollen, ich behalte meinen Preis.
Nun mag jemand vielleicht sagen: Du könntest aber mehr Gewinn machen, wenn du auch höhere Preise verlangst!
Nein, eben nicht. Das, was ich dann an Gewinn machen würde, würden anderen Auktionen an Kosten verschlingen, weil sie nicht abgekauft werden.
Dieses Aufkaufen aus dem AH ist ein Glücksspiel, da bleib ich bei meinem konstanten Gewinn aus Farmarbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (19. Januar 2009)

ich frag mich gerade nur wo mit ich mehr Gold verdienen kann.

a) Markt bzw. billig aufkaufen und teurer verkaufen       oder 
b) einfach Farmen und dann ins Ah stellen zu einem preis von X   (immer etwas günstiger als deine mitbewerber)


wenn ich das so lese würde ich mich für b entscheiden weil ich immer gewinn habe und muss nicht aufpassen bzw bleib auf meine ware sitzen.
DU musst da immer schauen das du das zeug immer etwas teurer verkauft bekommst als dein einsatz. Demnach würdest du sehr lange brauchen damit du in etwa 5 k Gold zusammen hast.

Farm Saronit und Titan am besten noch jetzt wo es noch was wert ist damit kannst du in der regel sehr viel Gold verdienen und das in ein paar tagen besser gesagt nicht mal eine Woche.


Andererseits gibt es Tools wie Auctioneer der in der regel einen preis für 100% angibt wenn man was sucht und dabei sachen drin sind wo dahinter steht z.B. 255% da lasse ich doch die finger weg und farme oder frage bei Gildies nach oder warte halt. 

Denn es kommen auch zeiten wo sich der preis automatisch immer nach unten pendelt , ob schnell oder sehr langsam.



Markt aufkaufen würde dann sehr viel sinn machen wenn z.B. wieder in Patchnots drin steht das man splitter x zu einem größeren wertvollerem herstellen kann.

Dies tat ich damals und habe erheblich viel Gold machen dürfen weil die splitter für unter 3 gold zukaufen gab und die neuen Splitter die mach daraus machen konnte  nach Patchday das 5 fache wert warn.


----------



## Treppe (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage.
> 
> Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts.
> Wenn man es genau sieht sind wir die Händler von den (in diesem Beispiel) Pelzen und können somit den Preis bestimmen. Wieso ziehen die anderen Spieler nicht mit mit mir und gehen gleich so extrem runter und gehen sogar unter den alten Preis? Verstehen die das Prinzip nicht das wir die Händler sind und wir damit Geld verdienen wollen oder hab ich etwas falsch verstanden und ich hab irgendwas falsch gemacht?
> ...


naja vll ist nciht jeder dran intressiert alle abzuzocken sondern stellts zu gerechten preisen rein =) so mach ichs zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (19. Januar 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade nur wo mit ich mehr Gold verdienen kann.
> 
> a) Markt bzw. billig aufkaufen und teurer verkaufen       oder
> b) einfach Farmen und dann ins Ah stellen zu einem preis von X   (immer etwas günstiger als deine mitbewerber)
> ...




Anwtort c)^^

Die da wäre:
- Bestimmte Rohstoffe im AH günstig einkaufen, mit deinem Beruf weiterverarbeiten und zum höchst-möglichen Preis weiterverkaufen.

Aktuelles Beispiel bei mir: Glänzender Zauberfaden (Schneider-Faden für die Hose, +50ZM, +30Wille)
Matkosten: 8 Äonenleben, 1 Gefrorene Kugel, 1 Spinnenseide, 1 Eterniumfaden
Spinnenseide + Faden zusammen ca. 5g - also nichts, Die Kugel bekommt man immer mal recht günstig, ca. 50-60g oder wenn man keine mehr braucht für 10 Marken. Äonenleben fällt momentan tief bei uns... kaufe meist für ca. 11g pro Stück. Alles zusammengerechnet kommt man auf Matkosten von ca. 150g.

Ich verkaufe täglich ca. 3 Fäden für einen Preis von plus/minus 300g!.... den Gewinn kann sich wohl nen Grundschüler errechnen...

Dadurch mach ich allein mit diesem Produkt ca. 400g Gewinn am Tag mit minimalen aufwand.


----------



## Starfros (19. Januar 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Anwtort c)^^
> 
> Die da wäre:
> - Bestimmte Rohstoffe im AH günstig einkaufen, mit deinem Beruf weiterverarbeiten und zum höchst-möglichen Preis weiterverkaufen.
> ...




da hast Du vollkommen recht aber so wie das lese hat "Rorre"  nur Bergbau und Kürschner


----------



## M3g4s (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hej,
> ...
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus. Freu mich auf eure Antworten.
> 
> LG ICH



Nimm an jemand sieht, dass du 8 arktische pelze teuer im ah hast, dann schickt mehreren seiner charaktere arktische pelze und drückt den preis immer weiter, bis viele andere verkäufer mitziehen.
irgendwann ist der preis so weit gefallen wie er es will, er kauft alles, wartet ein wenig bis der preis wieder gestiegen ist verkauft alles zum aktuellen normalpreis und verdient viel.


----------



## haro3777 (19. Januar 2009)

tja, deine iddee war im ansatz recht gut. nur du hast schlafende hunde geweckt. ist doch klar, dass viele das zeug auf der bank liegen haben. und wenn jemand einen extrem hohen preis für ein dazu noch raren artikel ins ah stellt, versuchen die spieler auch ihre ware loszuwerden und bleiben gezielt unter dem angebotenen preis. wenn sehr viele spieler diesen artikel noch haben, ist der endpreis meistens noch niedriger als der ausgangspreis (gleitende durchnittspreis). das nennt man marktwirtschaft!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich handel nach dem gleichen prinzip. 

du solltest nur dann etwas zukaufen, wenn der artikel stark unter den anderen angeboten liegt. leute die selber farmen, bestimmen im endeffekt den preis. die haben zwar viel zeit, jedoch noch kein gold investiert. alles was die verkaufen ist halt gewinn.

ein beispiel dafür ist, im ah werden kobaltbarren angeboten und zwar wie folgt:

1 x 20er für 60,- gold
5 x 20er für 70,- gold
1 x 20er für 80,- gold
******************
daraus ergibt sich der gleitende durchschnitt von 70,- gold. 

jetzt hast du den fehler gemacht und alles aufgekauft. anschließend für 120,- gold reingestellt. du hättest nur den für 60,- gold kaufen und für 70,- gold reinstellen sollen. was auch noch gegangen wäre, aber schon wieder risikolastig ist, wenn du alle für 70,- gold auch noch genommen hättest und alles für 73-74,- gold reinstellst. so wärst du unter den angebotenen 80,- gold geblieben und der günstigste. (rate ich aber von ab) meistens kommen dann wieder 3-4 leute, die es für 70,- gold reinstellen. es sei denn, du kaufst immer wieder alles unter deinem preis auf und setzt es für deinen preis wieder rein. so verkaufst du nach und nach auch alles. geht aber nicht mit allen artikeln, weil die ah-gebühren auch noch anfallen, die man auch im hinterkopf halten sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde nur schnäppchen aufkaufen. gehe lieber farmen und stelle deine eigenen sachen rein. dann  machst du auf alle fälle deine gewinne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Januar 2009)

Naja, du hast dich einfach verspekuliert. Wobei ich sagen muss, daß die Preise die du angepeilt hattest, doch etwas hoch gegriffen sind.
Die Leute die ihre Ware aus dem AH beziehen, kennen ja die Preise auch der Regel nach, und sind meistens auch bereit wenns mal dringend ist,
ein bissel mehr zu bezahlen. Aber anstatt 80g gleich 150g bezahlen - das würd ich wohl auch nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prinzipiell ist es aber schon so wie du schreibst, die Preise werden total kaputt gemacht. Damit mein ich nicht, dass ich nix mehr verdiene (das geht immer), aber es lohnt für viele einfach nichtmehr Sachen zu sammeln.

Einfaches Beispiel: Himmelssaphir. Als Juwe hab ich mit den Spaß gemacht, ca. 50 Stück im AH zu kaufen für je ca.8g
Die hab ich dann geschliffen, und für rund 31g wieder verkauft (damit war ich 50s pro Stück billiger als der vor mir). Es waren noch einige wenige
ungeschliffene Steine im AH für ca. 40g.

Zwei Tage später (meine Steine waren ALLE verkauft), lag der Rohling bei 6g, und der geschliffene Stein schon bei 19g. Über kurz oder lang lohnt
sich das gar nichtmehr die Steine überhaupt zu schleifen. Es gibt bereits jetzt viele Steine, die geschliffen billiger sind als ungeschliffen.
Ich finds zwar auch gut wenn die Preise nicht so überteuert sind, aber ein gewisses Niveau sollte doch gegeben sein.
Wohl dem, der bei Release sein Geld gemacht hat (mit Juwelenschleifen hab ich bsp. über 10k gemacht in 4 Tagen und das OHNE überzogene Preise, einfach durch Masse.)

Generell stelle ich meine Ware eigentlich immer für wenige Silber weniger rein als der aktuell günstigste, ausser der Preis ist utopisch.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ðæmoon (19. Januar 2009)

1. die leute wiysen die alten ah preise
2.einfach deine ganzen sahcen mal abends bzw. nachts reinstelllen und zwar 1 pelz 250g ca.
dann komem nnachmitags die etwas jüngeren spieler wieder und stellen vllt paar pelze für 200g stk rein
3. dann stellst du deine sachen für 150g rein und schwupp wen nde glück hast kaufen sies


----------



## Rorre (19. Januar 2009)

ja ich hab mich verspeckuliert... mir geschiehts auch recht das ich jetzt nur noch 200g hab und 30 arktische pelze im ah von mir rumgammeln weil ich das ah ja insgesaamt zwei mal leergekauft hab weil ich den preis oben halten wollte. Ich werd es irgendwann nochmals versuchen nur diesmal intelligenter und realistischer.. hab mit dem preis wirklich übertrieben.... war halt ein anfängerfehler was dieses Thema betrifft und außerdem war ich extrem blind von der Aktion. HAb mir gedacht..wie geil..jetzt kann ich den preis bestimmen. ach verdoppeln wir ihn doch einfach und ich verdien statt 1500g gleich 3000g.

War mein Fehler. 

Danke für die Informativen Antworten.


lg


----------



## grünhaupt (19. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich zoll dir meinen Respekt. Ohne Ironie, Sarkasmus oder sonst was.

Ein Missgeschick einzugestehen braucht schon auch Mut.

Diesmal wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Handeln und viele, viele kleine Gewinne. Und das du dein Epischen Flugmount bald hast.

mfg Grüni aka Potosi


----------



## Dalmus (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> ja ich hab mich verspeckuliert... mir geschiehts auch recht das ich jetzt nur noch 200g hab und 30 arktische pelze im ah von mir rumgammeln weil ich das ah ja insgesaamt zwei mal leergekauft hab weil ich den preis oben halten wollte.


Das nennt sich nunmal "Lehrgeld zahlen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es tut weh, aber den Fehler macht man selten zweimal.

Und glaub mir: Damit bist Du nicht allein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (19. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das nennt sich nunmal "Lehrgeld zahlen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kenne viele aber irgendwann machst nen gewinn dann zahlt sichs wieder aus so gings mir auch


----------



## twerch (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> ja ich hab mich verspeckuliert... mir geschiehts auch recht das ich jetzt nur noch 200g hab und 30 arktische pelze im ah von mir rumgammeln weil ich das ah ja insgesaamt zwei mal leergekauft hab weil ich den preis oben halten wollte. Ich werd es irgendwann nochmals versuchen nur diesmal intelligenter und realistischer.. hab mit dem preis wirklich übertrieben.... war halt ein anfängerfehler was dieses Thema betrifft und außerdem war ich extrem blind von der Aktion. HAb mir gedacht..wie geil..jetzt kann ich den preis bestimmen. ach verdoppeln wir ihn doch einfach und ich verdien statt 1500g gleich 3000g.
> 
> War mein Fehler.
> 
> ...


Oh nein, so viel "Fehler" war das garnicht....... das ist immerhin ein Spiel und dort versemmelt man Monster, bastelt virtuelle Gegenstände oder beschäftigt sich um Spielgeld ein wenig mit Wirtschaft.... ist ja nur Spielgeld und ein gespielter Börsenkracher ist, rollenspielerisch gesehen, genauso spannend wie vor einem Drachen zu türmen oder eine Zwergenprinzessin zu retten... Eigentlich bereichert sowas das Spiel um vieles mehr als noch ein weiterer Millionär mit Protzrüstung und Angebermount und verschafft Deinem Char sogar "Charakter" = etwas, das einem Blizzard nicht geben kann und das daher nur die Wenigsten haben... hehehehe
Kauf Dir für 90 Silber eine abgetragene Stoffrüstung für lvl 9, geh ins "Goldene Schwein" und erzähl anderen Spielern (besoffen) von der Sache, der Spaß ist die 3000 g wert :-)


Ein Fehler wärs, sich leichtfertig um echtes Geld zu verspekulieren..... und ein noch größerer Fehler wäre es, mit echtem Geld erfolgreich zu spekulieren.....


----------



## Hautbaer (19. Januar 2009)

So viel zum Thema World of Wirtschaftssimulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich habe bisher immer gefarmt, dabei kommt in der Regel meist mehr rum.
Bsp. Mats für Buffood... Tier umhauen, Fleisch (oder ähnliches) einsacken, Tier kürchnern.
Das gekürchnerte Leder zu gängigen Preisen ins AH (nicht zu große Mengen) und somit gibt der "Abfall" auch noch
etwas Gold.
Und in Zeiten von Daylis (ob man sie nun mag oder nicht) ist man mit etwas Geduld ziemlich schnell am Ziel.


----------



## Ascanius (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> ja ich hab mich verspeckuliert... mir geschiehts auch recht das ich jetzt nur noch 200g hab und 30 arktische pelze im ah von mir rumgammeln weil ich das ah ja insgesaamt zwei mal leergekauft hab weil ich den preis oben halten wollte. Ich werd es irgendwann nochmals versuchen nur diesmal intelligenter und realistischer.. hab mit dem preis wirklich übertrieben.... war halt ein anfängerfehler was dieses Thema betrifft und außerdem war ich extrem blind von der Aktion. HAb mir gedacht..wie geil..jetzt kann ich den preis bestimmen. ach verdoppeln wir ihn doch einfach und ich verdien statt 1500g gleich 3000g.
> 
> War mein Fehler.
> 
> ...




Auch wenn du mit den dingern keinen großen gewinn mehr machen kannst... achte zumindest noch auf schadenzbegrenzung... sprich jetzt net alles für minimale preise verkloppen sondern abwarten was mit den preisen passiert.. und wer weiß.... vielleicht bekommst du sogar noch einen kleinen gewinn heraus

Also üb dich in gedult mein junger padavan^^


----------



## Phash (19. Januar 2009)

hast du denn die arktischen Pelze noch?

wenn ja, dann such dir einen lederer, der dir Hosenenchants herstellt...

diese hälst du auf Lager und verkaufst sie nicht... im AH sind sie momentan auf Azshara für 130-250g (schwankt arg)

damit machst du aber noch keinen Gewinn... ABER

Patchnotes 3.0.8 -> man braucht ab diesem Zeitpunkt gefrorene Kugeln zur Herstellung...

da dadurch der Wert der Rohmats steigt (um ca. 50g, bzw 30%), werden die Lederenchants:

1. seltener, da kaum jemand damit leveln wird, weil es einfach zu teuer ist. (Hosenenchants sind ne gute, günstige Möglichkeit ein paar Punkte ledern zu skillen, aber mit den Kugeln wirds uninteressant)

2. der durchschnittliche Preis wird erstmal ca. um etwas weniger als dem durchschnittlichen Preis für eine Kugel (mehr mats) steigen, nach 2-3 Wochen wird der Preis allerdings noch ein wenig anziehen, und wenn Uldur kommt, und jeder neue Hosen bekommt, wird der Preis erneut eine Spitze erreichen



Problem: das sind einfache Erfahrungsberichte, Enchants werden durch neuen Content teurer... wer will schon nen Tag auf nen neuen Enchant warten und da 50g sparen, wenn man es auch JETzT haben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pontifexmax (19. Januar 2009)

Was ist das für ne Frage ? die hast du Dir doch allein beantwortet. Du bist nicht der einzige der die Ware anbietet. Sieht einer Deinen Preis will er drunter. Hat er die Pelze selbst gefarmt könnt er theoretisch bis 1G runter gehen weil er Sie ja nicht kaufen musste wie Du. Hast nen Chinafarmer mit Bot oder Live fallen die Pelze als Nebenprodukt an und gehen weg zum besten Preis den das Auktionstool auswirft.

ANGEBOT und NACHFRAGE hast du doch selbst geschrieben. Leg die Pelze auf Halde und warte ab. Der Preis kommt wieder. Glaub mir mach es ja dauernd so. Ich hab auch schon mal Auktionen sein lassen weil einfach zu grosses Angebot war. 3 Tage später stimmte der Preis wieder den ich wollte.

Schnelles Geld machst im AH nur wenn Du der einzige Anbieter bist.

Grüsse


----------



## Amoniusi (19. Januar 2009)

Nun, sowas ist dann letztendlich eine Inflantion. Habe das auch schon erlebt und (*schäm*) eifrig mitgemacht. Dafür kann aber keiner konkret, da das eine Kette ist. Einer machts halt 5 G billiger, der nächste auch und dann kommt einer, der davon 500 hat und das mal eben um 15g sinken lässt. Ich Plädiere für Neuanfang!!! Ah leeren und alles geht von vorne los! Warum? Weil sich dann die Preise stabilisieren!

mfg Amo

EDIT: Man kann sowas auch nicht in 2 std machen!(Preise sinken lassen!) Das braucht 1 Tag..


----------



## Eltin (19. Januar 2009)

Im AH kaufen:
Sa, So und evtl. Mo

Im AH verkaufen:
Mi (nach Wartung) Do und evtl. Fr

Frei:
Di 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> Ich hab mir gedacht daher jetzt keine Angebote von diesem Item drin sind kann ich doch den neuen Preis bestimmten bzw wenn ich jetzt 20 Stück zu je 150g reinstelle , definiere ich damit denen Neuen Preisstandart für das Item. Das heißt die Nachfrage ist groß und ich hab das große Angebot dazu und mein Angebot ist damit das was man nimmt und der Preis ist halt gestiegen.
> 
> ...



nie zu viel reinstellen - je grösser das angebot, desto kleiner der preis. wenn nur zwei drin sind, wird es der andere vermutlich nur ganz gering günstiger ins ah stellen, da er annehmen kann, dass diese 3 schnell verkauft sind...zum teureren preis. sind 20 drin sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.

und wenn du das machst, solltest du eine zeit lang den markt beherrschen - grad bei farmbaren sachen ist das aber schwierig und kann sehr teuer werden. denn: wenn du von einem spieler 10 aufkaufst, denkt der sich: oh läuft aber gut, gehe ich grad nochmals 10 farmen (oder er macht es wie ich und hat am anfang nur wenig reingestellt, sodass er sofort nachliefern kann) lieber auf items setzen, die nicht so zahlreich vorhanden sind. im moment bietet sich da die grosse kosmische essenz an: jeder braucht es und das sogar massig. und ist schwer zu farmen, bzw. gezielt farmen kannst nicht. so ein item bietet sich eher zum handeln an, meiner meinung.

aber letztendlich ist es ein risiko, dass schon so manchen händler im RL in den Ruin getrieben hat - Glück, Pech und die richtige Nase zum richtigen Zeitpunkt spielt da auch eine grosse Rolle.

am wenigsten Risiko hat wennd selber farmst - im schlimmsten Fall machst Du dir was schönes draus oder verkaufst es ohne Verlustgeschäft zu einem tiefen Preis.


----------



## Niko78 (19. Januar 2009)

Läuft doch alles unter dem Motto: Angebot und Nachfrage. Ausserdem kommt es noch darauf an, wie der Spieler drauf ist, meine damit ob er halt sein Zeug los werden möchte oder pokern um einen hohen Preis.
Ich persönlich will meinen Kram weghaben und es lohnt sich immer wenn ich ein wenig mehr bekomme als beim NPC.


----------



## Hephaistus (19. Januar 2009)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Doch das bringt sehr wohl was.
> 
> Nehmen wir Arktischer Pelz jetzt mal als Beispiel.
> 
> ...




Hmm, durchgefallen, setzen 6... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal spaß beiseite, find ich lustig wie viele Leute hier sich als Wirtschaftsexperten ausgeben, wobei ihr wissen aus warmer Luft besteht...

Also, gehen wir einfach mal von der Utopischen Annahme aus, dass der Plan vom TE aufgeht und er Tatsächlich die Pelze für diesen Preis loswird, dann sag ich dir, dass du deine Rechnung in der Pfeife rauchen kannst, den deine Annahme ist schlichtweg falsch...

Ich will garnicht mehr großartig in meine erläuterungen ausschweifen und gebe dir stattdessen ein Begriff den du mal googlen darfst...

---> Opportunitätskosten <---

Niemand hindert den TE daran selbst noch farmen zu gehen, dann hätte er mit dem selben aufwand wie du, in dem er zusätzlich zu seinen 10 gekauften Pelzen, 10 weitere farmt 2200 gold verdient. Adam Riese würde mir nun wild Beifall klatschend zustimmen, wenn ich dir sage dass er auf diese Art und Weise, laut deiner Theorie 1400 gold mehr verdient hätte als du. Und das war nur ein Beispiel, was er meiner seiner Zeit noch hätte Produktives anfangen können.

Also, Unwissenheit mit Unwissenheit zu bekämpfen (von mir aus Halbwissen mit Halbwissen) führt nicht wirklich zu einem produktiven Ergebnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun denn, wenn ihr eine starke behauptung aufstellt, die auf reiner phantasie und vermutungen basiert, solltet ihr es auch so formulieren, und nicht so darstellen als wäre es ein Fakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also nochmal zur errinnerung:

- Es ist nicht möglich ein ressourcenmonopol in WoW zu schaffen
- Es handelt sich also immer um einen Polypolen Markt
- Ressourcen sind Unendlich in WoW, also im endeffekt mehr Angebot als Nachfrage
- Alle Ressourcen in WoW haben eine Nachfrage- / Preiselastiztät > 1 (erhöhst du den Preis, verringert sich die Nachfrage)
- Es existiert sowas wie "Opportunitätskosten"


=> Der Plan vom TE war durchsetzt von Denkfehlern und somit von Anfang an zum scheitern verurteil. Warum? Siehe die gelisteten Punkte, bzw. lese meine Beiträge.

Mfg

Hephaistus


----------



## Eltin (19. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> ...
> - Es existiert sowas wie "Opportunitätskosten"



Das ist nur eine fiktive Erfindung, so etwas wie Opportunitätskosten existiert nicht


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (19. Januar 2009)

scoti schrieb:


> Mir (persönlich) sind Händler sowas von sche*ß egal. Gerade die "Händler" sind es doch die die Preise versauen und einem Twink oder normalen Spieler ausbluten lassen.
> Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Händler wie Du Dich verzocken.
> Was interesiert mich das Du episches Fliegen lernen willst? Genau : GARNICHT.
> Ich habe es auch auf normalen Wege mit normalen AH Preisen geschafft bisher zwei Chars das epische fliegen zu bezahlen.





kann nur sagen 5k g is kein ding 1 -2 wochen einfach alles an gold auf den bankchar schicken so kommt man nich immer in versuchung was zu kaufen eben fix und wenn man dann noch alle items verkauft bzw enzaubernlässt und dann iins ah stellt geht das voll schnell !
wenn man nich enzaubert immer beim händler verchecken auser es is was blaues oder besser geenis immer so weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Warum macht jemand sowas?



Ich mache sowas immer - und zwar um Preistreibern und AH Zockern wie Dir den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## Dragoon84 (19. Januar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine fiktive Erfindung, so etwas wie Opportunitätskosten existiert nicht



Dann kannst du mir sicherlich erklären, was das hier ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opportunitätskosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soviel zum Thema fiktive Erfindung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (19. Januar 2009)

wikipedia gibts garnicht, das ist eine fiktive Erfindung, die Seite haste grade selber gemacht um deine Theorie zu bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pffüüüüh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamor (19. Januar 2009)

das is doch ganz normal... wenn du gleich einen auf gierig machst und sogar 150G verlangst biste selber schuld.
btw ich setze mein zeug immer für nur 1/3 des Normalpreises rein und runde dann noch ab... so wird mir ein Käufer garantiert ich hab mein geld und er ist auch glücklich... so sind alle zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (19. Januar 2009)

Dragoon84 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir sicherlich erklären, was das hier ist:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opportunitätskosten
> 
> 
> ...



Auszug der Seite:

... *Opportunitätskosten sind somit keine Kosten im Sinne der Kosten- und Leistungsrechnung*, sondern ein ökonomisches Konzept zur Quantifizierung entgangener Alternativen.

Im Normalfall hast Du immer einen Gegenwert, Beispiel: Fortbildung (von Chefs gerne als solche Kosten bezeichnet). Der Nutzen einer gelungenen Fortbildung ist sicherlich höher Einzuschätzen als der "entgangende, mögliche" Ertragsausfall....


----------



## DruffDruff (19. Januar 2009)

Eure ganze Theorie ist wunderschön, basiert nur nicht auf Angebot/Nachfragesystematiken.

Das Angebot bei farmbaren Material ist theoretisch unbegrenzt. Dadurch entsteht automatisch ein Überangebot und die marginale Zahlungsbereitschaft (Nachfrage) sinkt.

Natürlich kannst du jetzt versuchen den Markt zu manipulieren und alle arktischen Pelze aufkaufen und kurzfristig eine Angebotsknappheit initiieren und die marginale Zahlungsbereitschaft zu steigern. (z.b. von 80 auf 140)


1. Jeder potentielle Käufer der sich auf dem Markt auskennt wird sich über die Schwankungen bewusst sein und wird deine Marktmanipulation ignorieren, da er bei unbegrenztem Angebot später wieder zum Marktpreis kaufen kann

2. Jeder potentielle Käufer wird zusätzlich seine Opportunitätskosten beachten. Wenn er in der Zeit in der er 140Gold verdient z.b. statistisch 1.5 arktische Pelze farmen kann, dann wird er das natürlich machen.

Du wirst also deine Pelze nicht los für den von dir bestimmten Preis, sondern MUSST dich am Marktpreis orientieren, wenn es unendlich Angebot gibt.

Zusätzlich kommt jetzt dazu, dass es jede Menge User gibt, die ihre Items möglichst schnell loswerden wollen. Diese unterbieten sich natürlich konstant und der Marktpreis sinkt auf ein Niveau wo sich das farmen schon gar nicht mehr lohnt. Da jetzt das Angebot der Ware geringer wird, weil niemand mehr farmen geht -> steigt der Preis.

-> Marktpreis/Gleichgewichtspreis.

Du wirst also solche Marktmanipulation nur bei sehr schwer zu farmenden Sachen hinbekommen.


----------



## KomaKater (19. Januar 2009)

also ich hab das damals mit dem netherstofftaschenmarkt auf unserem server gemacht... habe mir die stoffe gekauft und die taschen wieder reingestellt... normal macht man da einen gewinn von ca 2-4 G 

so jetzt hab ich aber den preis gedrückt (und zwar auf einen gewinn von 50s) aber dennoch mehr geld gemacht als zuvor weil ich am tag ca 80 taschen reingestellt habe. natürlich habe ich alle diese taschen zu schleuderpreisen verkauf und damit im endeffekt ungefähr den selben gesamtgewinn eingefahren


----------



## Rorre (19. Januar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> hast du denn die arktischen Pelze noch?
> 
> wenn ja, dann such dir einen lederer, der dir Hosenenchants herstellt...
> 
> ...



spiele zufällig auf Azshara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..ich glaub ich versuch das so wie du es sagst... 

naja durch das ganze aufkaufen des AHs hab ich jetzt 30 Arktische Pelze. Der Preis liegt gerade bei 70g pro Stück. Ich hätte jetzt einen Verlust wenn ich sie für das Gold verkaufen würde weil der Preis vor meinem AH-Wahn war bei 80g. Dazu kommen noch die AH-Kosten. Ich beobachte jetzt mal die Preise und warte eine guten Zeitpunkt ab. Bzw ich versuch das mit den Enchants. Klingt auch recht interessant. 

Dankeschön =)


----------



## Arnilein (19. Januar 2009)

wö kann ich arktischen pelz farmen ^^


----------



## Shrukan (19. Januar 2009)

lasst bloß den Mist mit dem Aufkaufen, entweder braucht man ein Riesenkapital oder man macht einfach nur Verluste.

Ich mach nur momentan Sachen wie:
das billigste Angebot was sich wirklich von den anderen absetzt aufkaufen.
Dann etwas teuerer an den anderen Preisen ran reinsetzen, immerhin 5g Gewinn.


----------



## Gryphus (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das ich das so noch nicht erlebt habe. Wir konnte bis jetzt nur eine Zeit lang den Markt für Urluft halten was sich alleine daraus ergab das ich die Dinger
als Ingi sehr leicht Farmen konnte. Doch gab es irgendwo eine Preisuntergrenze die sich bei 25g - 35g pro Urluft eingependelt hat.

Aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren für die Pelze immer untergrenze 80g, aber du kannst das AH immer nur als Barometer des Marktes sehen denn viel läuft auch immer noch im Handelschannel.
Ich kann nur sagen sich selbst ne untergrenze für einen Preis setzen sollte und wenn es einfach nicht weg geht zu dem Preis, aufheben und später wieder einstellen.


----------



## Norti (19. Januar 2009)

Du solltest so eine art handel nicht mit items treiben die jeder bekommen kann wen ner den dafür benötigten Beruf ausübt.

Probiers lieber mit Random World Drops aus der alten Welt.
Die bekommt nicht so schnell jemand in die Finger.


----------



## Belty (19. Januar 2009)

Seht es mal aus der Käuferrolle.
Klar der Verkäufer mag natürlich soviel Profit machen wie nur möglich und es gibt immer Leute die manchen utopischen Preis aus dem AH zahlen warum auch immer.
Doch wenn ihr nun der Käufer seit freut ihr euch doch auch über günstige bzw. normal Preise und nicht diese dermaßen extrem überteuerten Preise.

Wenn ich mir nur mal ansehe das Low Mats wie zb. Eisenerze etc., die ein Twink oder wohlmöglich ein Neuling sich eventuell zulegen möchte in übelsten Maße überteuert sind bekomme ich ja sowas von das Kotzen. Und dann beobachtet man noch wie jene von den gleichen Leuten wochenlang erneut eingestellt werden in der Hoffnung, naja irgendwann kommt ein Dummer und kauft das schon. Aber ist schon interessant zu beobachten wie sich die Raffgier und dergleichen auf eine imaginäre Währung versteift.


----------



## wlfbck (19. Januar 2009)

scoti schrieb:


> Mir (persönlich) sind Händler sowas von sche*ß egal. Gerade die "Händler" sind es doch die die Preise versauen und einem Twink oder normalen Spieler ausbluten lassen.
> Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn solche Händler wie Du Dich verzocken.
> Was interesiert mich das Du episches Fliegen lernen willst? Genau : GARNICHT.
> Ich habe es auch auf normalen Wege mit normalen AH Preisen geschafft bisher zwei Chars das epische fliegen zu bezahlen.



mächtig dummes gelaber, ich glaube, du solltest dir mal erklären lassen wie marktwirtschaft funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (19. Januar 2009)

das ist doch eig. ganz logisch viele lederer needen die pelze denn mit denen kann man die letzden skill punkte machen aber sind schwer zu farmen deswegen ah.
aber viele haben einfach nich so viel gold um sich für 150g nur 1 pekz zu kaufen deswegen lieber selber farmen. andere nutzen die situation und stellen ihre pelze billig rein dann ist gewiss sie werden gekauft und man hat schnell gold so einfach deswegen lieber nicht immer zu viel auf einmal wollen den das geht dann meist nach hinten los lass dir zeit =)


----------



## Sayonara Simon (19. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht daher jetzt keine Angebote von diesem Item drin sind kann ich doch den neuen Preis bestimmten bzw wenn ich jetzt 20 Stück zu je 150g reinstelle , definiere ich damit denen Neuen Preisstandart für das Item. Das heißt die Nachfrage ist groß und ich hab das große Angebot dazu und mein Angebot ist damit das was man nimmt und der Preis ist halt gestiegen.



in der realen wirtschaft würde das unter ausnutzung eines temporären monopols fallen. gut das rechtzeitig konkurrenz aufgetaucht is


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (19. Januar 2009)

Die einen können es, die anderen nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poisontooth (19. Januar 2009)

Mein Gott Herr Beitragsersteller!!! Wie kann man so etwas nur an die große Glocke hängen???? Warum die Frage? Ganz einfach: Es ist moralisch nicht ganz blütenweiss. Frag mich übrigens jeden Tag in WoW, wie ungklug verhalten isch nur 50% aller WoW-Spieler????  Am Alter kann es infach nicht liegen... Das "bescheissen" im AH ist sicherlich eine einfache Sache, wenn man allerdings ALLE Parameter beachtet, dann macht mann damit auch wirklich viel Kohle. Nur wieso??? Das ist einfach asozial. Und dann brauch ich nicht WoW spielen, sondern kann mich im RL auf die Strasse stellen und Leute beschimpfen.

Die o.g. 50% kapieren es einfach nicht, dass das Game nur für eins da ist: Spass haben und sich entspannen. Leider gehörst Du, Herr Beitragsersteller, zu den "bösen" 50%.


----------



## DaScAn (20. Januar 2009)

Also grundsätzlich hat der TE ja Recht.
Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis.

Nur Bedenke das die "Marktsituation" bzw die Inflation in WoW Nicht Täglich sondern fast stündlich immer Größer wird.
Von mir aus können sich die Leute ihr Monopol ausbauen. Wenn mir etwas zu teuer ist Kaufe ich es einfach Nicht.

Und um mal einen Tipp zu geben um zu Gold zu kommen.
Immer Daylies machen, gibt mittlerweile soviele das man das DaylieLimit Voll hat und noch immer nicht alle abschließen konnte.
ALLES looten. Auch Graue Items. Die Geben bei jedem Verkauf wenn dein Inventar ist zwischen 15 bis 30G. GRAUE ITEMS!!!!
Grünes Equip Entzaubern, Mats ins AH stellen. Viele Sagen Verzauberer ist ein Sauteurer Beruf. Ist er am anfang. Aber der Verkauf von Entzauberten Mats wirft unmengen an Gold ab.
Blaue und Lila Drops ebenfalls ins AH.
Den Preis nicht Übertreiben. Ich gehe immer 10% unter den Marktpreis. Egal obs Stoffe, Buffood oder sonstwas ist. Und es verkauft sich alles.

So habe ich mir mein Erstes Epic zusammengefarmt. (ca 3 Wochen) 5kGold und paar Zerquetschte wieder weg.
Als ich dann mit den NetherschwingenQuests anfing und es bis Ehrfürchtig durchzog was war das Endergebnis nach 3 Epics ca 10 Blauen Drops die im AH landeten?
Ich habe die 5000G genau wieder raus gehabt.

Von daher. Wer auf das Heiße Pferd setzt Billig kaufen, teuer Verkaufen kann viel Gewinnen kann sich aber auch Übel die Finger verbrennen.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (20. Januar 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht das am handel reichwerden für manche ein spaßfaktor is? ich gehör dazu, ich finds super mich reichzuhandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann stellt wer was für 50% des durschnittspreises rein und alle machens nach, da geht n großer spielpaß meinerseits verloren. es gibt sogar leute den macht farmen spaß, weil sie da entspannt chatten killen können ohne großartig was zu machen, und die meckern auchnet rum "MIMIMI ts blabla das issn spiel zum spaß haben und nich 3 stunden raiden...!!!" tjo, fürn anderen sind das wieder die schönsten 3 std ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b2t ja manche verstehen es nich, wie richtig verkaufen funktioniert. mimimi mein pelz is seit 5 min im ah also 90% rabatt!


----------



## bma (20. Januar 2009)

ich stell meine kräuter (lichblüte) und tränke (heiltank lvl 80)  immer zum gleichen preis rein:

Lichblüte: 104g
Heiltrank lvl 80: 42g

Warum?:  Weil ich gemerkt hab das bei diesem Preis die Sachen IMMER weg gehen, ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach ein festpreis machen da sich die sachen so oder so verkaufen wenn man nicht allzu hoch geht.  =)


----------



## Dranay (20. Januar 2009)

Tjo, den Mist kenne ich nur zu gut. Ich bin auch AH Händler und hab mich auch desöftern verzockt, weil irgendwelche Spinner meinen den Preis absolut in Keller pressen zu müssen. Ich verstehe zwar, dass man mit nem Twink nich gerade viel G hat, aber man muss doch auch mal logisch denken. Wenn der Preis oben ist, dann verdiene ich doch auch wieder mehr und hab wiederum mehr um es auszugeben.

Preise im AH sinken, aber die Preise für Epic Fliegen nunmal nicht. Daher is es doch gut, wenn die Preise oben sind, so bekomm ich schneller Zaster für mein Fliegen und gut ist.

Ich für mein Teil machs jetzt jedenfalls so: Wenn ich das Monopol auf etwas habe, dann pack ich nur wenig davon ins Ah. So 3-5 stück und warte einfach ab. Wenn der Preis sinkt, hab ich zumindest das G für die AH Gebühren gespart und steigt er, dann kann ich auch mal ein oder zwei Items mehr rein stecken.
Ist halt ein kleines Glücksspielhaus das AH^^

Besonders gelehrt hat mich mein Kauf von Bimmelglöckchen -,- 150g ea ausgegeben und naja momentan stehen die Preise auf 50-100g. Ich wart aber noch ne Weile, bis alle Andern weg sind, dann kommen schon noch Leute die dann meinen Preis bezahlen^^

EDIT Meint: Besonders krass sind die Schwankungen bei uns momentan bei Nordendkräutern. Ein Stackt schwankt innerhalb von ca 60 Minuten um ungefähr -60% zu +200%. Ist einfach krank xD


----------



## Nimelot (20. Januar 2009)

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen also sry wenn es schon einer geschrieben hat.

wenn du im AH gewinn machen willst darfst du nicht teuer einkaufen und noch teurer verkaufen.
der teick hinter der sache ist es billig einzukaufen und dann zu normalpreisen wieder verkaufen, wie du schon gemerkt hast wirst du ständig von leuten unterboten wenn du dich sachen zu teuer verkaufst.
die leute die das zeug farmen machen keinen verlust wenn sie die sachen billig ins AH stellen - du schon.
am wochenende sind die preise immer am niedrigsten, es sind viele leute on und famen - viele leute wollen ihren kram im AH verkaufen und die preise werden extrem weit nach unten gedrückt. 
Guck dir am besten ne woche lang di preise an merk dir was am wochenende wie viel billiger wird und kauf beim nächsten tiefpreis genau die sachen ein (nur das was unter dem normalpreis liegt) und verkauf es dann unter der woche zu normalen preisen (auf meinem server sind z.b die preise am mittwoch und donnerstag am höchsten - neue raid id's etc). dann kannst du auch mit dem preis etwas runtergehen um im geschäft zu bleiben ohne das du verlust machst.

mfg Nime


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich stelle selbst gesammelte Erze und Froststoff auch günstig ins AH ... Z.b. 20er Päckchen Saroniterz zu einem Anfangsgebot von 12- 15 Gold ... Laufzeit 12 Stunden. Meistens kriege ich dann 20 Gold raus und ja - dadurch entwickeln sich teilweise "Stammkunden", da ich alles sehr günstig anbiete ... überhöhte Preise hingegen haben im AH leider immer einen Bumerangeffekt.


----------



## Hephaistus (20. Januar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine fiktive Erfindung, so etwas wie Opportunitätskosten existiert nicht



Tut mir leid, aber selten so einen Quatsch gelesen... das tut fast schon weh.
Und ich werde nicht mit dir diskutieren ob es sie gibt oder nicht, nimm es als gottgegeben, Opportunitätskosten existieren, genauso wie die Luft die wir Atmen.

Auszug der Seite:


Eltin schrieb:


> ... Opportunitätskosten sind somit keine Kosten im Sinne der Kosten- und Leistungsrechnung, sondern ein ökonomisches Konzept zur Quantifizierung entgangener Alternativen.
> 
> Im Normalfall hast Du immer einen Gegenwert, Beispiel: Fortbildung (von Chefs gerne als solche Kosten bezeichnet). Der Nutzen einer gelungenen Fortbildung ist sicherlich höher Einzuschätzen als der "entgangende, mögliche" Ertragsausfall....



Dein Beispiel ist mehr als schwammig... du willst mir erzählen, dass Opportunitätskosten nicht existieren, stellst hier aber eine pauschalisierende Behauptung auf das eine, wenn auch gelungene, Fortbildung sicherlich einen höheren Wert hat als der "entgangene, mögliche" Ertragsausfall.
Das hängt nur leider von mehreren Faktoren ab, und es von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich und muss individiuell betrachtet werden. Es KANN höher einzuchätzen sein als der Ertragsausfall, muss aber nicht. Auch hier werd ich nicht mit dir diskutieren, denn dafür müsste ich unter anderem auch in die Organisationslehre ausschweifen, und alles in allen würde es den Rahmen hier sprengen und wir würden zu sehr vom Thema abweichen.
Also kannst du auch das als gottgegeben nehmen.

Als Hausaufgabe kannst du dir ja mal überlegen wann sich eine fortbildung lohnt, und wann nicht.


Also, allein aufgrund deiner letzten Aussage, kann ich fast mit absoluter sicherheit behaupten, dass du dich nie näher mit der Materie beschäftigt hast, mit anderen Worten, du keine Ahnung hast. Was ansich nichts schlimmes ist, aber anderen leuten zu widersprechen, die sich warum auch immer, eingehend mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt haben, und wissen wovon sie sprechen, grenzt schon an das lächerliche. 
Es ist fast so als würdest du einem Cardiologen widersprechen der dir eine Bypass-Operation nahe legt.

Wirtschaft ist keine Glaubensfrage...


----------



## Marvs (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hau mal meinen Geheimtipp aus BC-Zeiten raus:

Man darf sich niemals auf Waren versteifen, die massenweise am Markt sind. Da kommt viel zu schnell jemand, 
der einen unterbietet und man kann nicht alles aufkaufen, um sein Monopol zu halten.
Ich habe in BC eine Menge Geld damit gemacht, einen künstlichen Engpass an SEGEN 6-Karten zu erzeugen.
Einmal alle aufgekauft, kann man den Preis fast beliebig bestimmen, weil jeder Interessent des Sets an einem
vorbei muss und die einzelne fehlende Karte nicht farmen kann.
Und wenn tagelang keine günstige SEGEN 6-Karte im AH ist, dann kauft man halt zähneknirschend beim
Monopolisten.

Mit den Nordend-Karten habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich befürchte aber, dass durch die vielen Inschriftenkundler
einfach zu viele Karten am Markt sind, um ein Monopol darauf kontrollieren zu können.
Aber letztlich ist die Ware egal. Hauptsache ist, man kann durch wenige Aufkäufe der einzige Anbieter sein und
viele Leute wollen sie haben. Vielleicht versuche ich es demnächst mal mit einem speziellen Naxx25-Boe-Epic...


----------



## Ashtray (20. Januar 2009)

Wuschbämunso schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das am handel reichwerden für manche ein spaßfaktor is? ich gehör dazu, ich finds super mich reichzuhandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich auch so. mir macht es auch einfach spaß ah handel zu betreiben und an den märkten ein bisserl herumzudrehen und auszuloten, wie weit man herumdrehen kann, zu beobachten wie schnell oder langsam die konkurrenz (re-)agiert etc. goldmäßig hab ich's ja schon lange nimmer nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und an die, die meinen, dass sie den händlern die das schon länger machen etwas zu fleiß tun können mit ihrem billigen einstellen haben keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerade die ermöglichen erst die schönen gewinnspannen, teilweise über zeit, teilweise aber auch kurzfristig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (20. Januar 2009)

wuha hier gehts ja immernoch rund o_O 

mal so ne frage an die gold horter ^^ was bringt euch das viele gold?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mein wenn ich 30k gold hab.. was mach ich damit? die tollen teuren Mounts kaufen? ^^ 
hab mir bis jetzt 2 mal das epic fliegen gekauft, tausende reittiere und haustiere. liege vom gold her immer so um die 1k gold. 

was bringt einem das unten in der leiste 20k zu lesen ? warum muss man dann noch mehr haben o_O


----------



## Ashtray (20. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> wuha hier gehts ja immernoch rund o_O
> 
> mal so ne frage an die gold horter ^^ was bringt euch das viele gold?
> 
> ...



kann man genauso fragen, was es dir gibt ewig viele reitttiere zu besitze, wenn man eh nur auf einem sitzen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denk mal, du hast spaß daran dich auf unterschiedliche mounts setzen zu können. ich zb hab halt spaß dabei im ah zu traden. zu beginn gings halt bei mir darum, dass ich zu faul zum farmen war und anders an gold kommen wollte und mit der zeit hat mir das rumschrauben und ausnutzen der marktzyklen einfach immer mehr spaß gemacht. so einfach is das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist weil die Leute denken, wenn mal was nicht im AH ist, dass sies zu enorm hohen preisen reinsetzten können...
so doof sind die (ver)käufer nicht, dass sie nicht merken, dass der preis in keiner relation zu angebot und nachfrage steht.

Bisschen teurer reinstellen geht schon, aber direkt fast 50% auf den "normal preis" draufschlagen ist schon etwas auffällig und da man die ah preise ca kennt wird es keiner kaufen und die leute mit ahnung stellen es dann zu realistischen preisen rein, die es auch noch in 24h aktuell sind.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (20. Januar 2009)

stimmt, aber wenn n 5erstack frostwyrmflask bei uns ca 350g standart wert is, und ich mopol hab, werdich sicher net für 350, sondern für 399 verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da freut man sich als hobby-ah raider doch^^ und 5 min später sieht man zig andre 5erstacks für 290g... (ja, das is echt passiert)... naja aufkaufen ftw, selbst schuld oO


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ich hätte da ne kleine Frage bezüglich der Wirtschaft im Auktionshaus. Also zuerst einmal zur Geschichte damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt.
> Daher ich grad mit meinem Twink Level 80 erreicht hab brauch ich natürlich Gold fürs Epic fliegen. Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich farm einfach ein wenig wie immer und in paar Tagen hab ich alles zusammen. War ja bis jetzt kein Problem mit, Titan bzw Saronit oder Arktische Pelze farmen. Nur hab ich jetzt den Bronzedrachen gekriegt beim HDZ4 Timerun und natürlich bin ich jetz noch geiler aufs Epic Fliegen und wollte es umso schneller.
> ...



Ich geh normal auch immer unter den Verkäufer der im Moment am günstigsten ist. Jedoch gibts ne Scherzgrenze wo ich dann erstmal gar nicht reinstelle, anderer Seits wenn ich sag das Ding geht für 60 raus und jemand geht auf 50, kann es gut sein das ich den für 50 komplett leerkaufe. Ich mach im schnitt mit AH die woche zwischen 2000-4000g aber ich verbring auch viel Zeit im Ah und hab die Wirtschaft immer genau im Auge. Oft kaufe ich auch durch Nachfragen im Chat und verkaufe gut im AH.


----------



## wardir (20. Januar 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> ....
> ....
> Warum macht jemand sowas? Wenn er sieht das der Preist steigt und das er genau das Item verkaufen kann für dieses Gold und damit fast doppelt soviel verkaufen als gestern, warum verkauft er es zum alten Preis, welcher viiiiel niedriger ist. Das bringt doch garnichts.
> ...
> ...




Die einfache Antwort lautet: tadaaa: *Auctioneer *

Dieses Addon ermittelt den marktüblichen Preis und setzt dann die Item automatisiert in das AH. Dies ist hilfreich wenn man oft/viel verkauft um Dinge schnell ins AH zu stellen weil man ja damit nicht stundenlang (ausgenommen Hobby-Broker) verbringen möchte. Daher kontrolliert man nicht mehr manuell die Preise und verlässt sich auf die Datenbank von Auctioneer.


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Januar 2009)

@TE: Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ascanius (20. Januar 2009)

wardir schrieb:


> Die einfache Antwort lautet: tadaaa: *Auctioneer *
> 
> Dieses Addon ermittelt den marktüblichen Preis und setzt dann die Item automatisiert in das AH.




Ersteres ist gut, zweiteres kannste total vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Januar 2009)

wardir schrieb:


> Die einfache Antwort lautet: tadaaa: *Auctioneer *



Ich freue mich über jeden Simpel, der Auctioneer benutzt. Niemanden kann man so leicht abziehen...


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (20. Januar 2009)

also wenn ich sehe dass der arktischer pelz bei >100g gehandelt wird,  renne ich zur bank, hole meine bestände raus und setze sie für 5 gold weniger rein damit meine sofort verkauft sind ;-)))


----------



## Telbion (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist das Problem vom AUctioneer, keiner vergleicht mehr manuell die Preise sondern alle verlassen sich auf die vorgeschlagenen Daten.
Würd ich das auch so machen hätte ich an meinen Glyphen nichts verdient. BSP:

Glyphe "Verschwimmen"- laut Auktioneer 10G-Sofortkauf
ich sehe aber manuell es ist keine drin, mein Versuch: 40G und siehe da, es klappt.


Grüße
Tel


----------



## Silmarilli (20. Januar 2009)

um dem TE eine Frage auf seine Antwort aus sicht eines solchen zu geben der genau so einer ist der um einiges Hohe Auktionen unterbietet ....

ganz einfach ... weil ich euch "schnelle kohle - keine arbeit durch ankauf verkauf-bla bla " zum kotzen finde.

ihr treibt ohne rücksicht auf verluste und nur auf euren eigenen Vorteil bedacht die Preise ins Unermessliche

Darum halte ich es mit meinen gefarmten Items immer gleich .... ich bin Kräuterkundiger und Ingi 
Schlangenzunge 20er Stack 39 G 90 S Gebot - 40 G Sofortkauf
Goldklee, Brennnessel, Tigerlilie und Talandras Rose für 29 g 90 S - Sofortkauf 30 
Äonenleben 5 Stück 45 G
Äonenfeuer 1 Stück 45 G
Äonenwasser 1 Stück 15 G 
die letzten drei nur noch die sofortkäufe

Ich finde den Preis nicht zu Billig und halte mich laut meinen Statistiken bei durchschnittlichen 100 % dem marktpreis entsprechend 
wenn ich da teilweise Äonenfeuer um 80 bis 100 G sehe .... 15 Auktionen je ein Stück von nem Char namens Bankichari oder so könnt ich kotzen --- da geh ich nochmal ne extra runde farmen um noch mehr billiger reinzusetzen damit der jenige ja auf seinem teuren Zeugs hocken bleibt.

Sorry leute aber WoW is keine Wirtschafts-Simulation sondern ein Online-Rollenspiel. Klar jetzt kommen wieder diejenigen die Meinen das Händler auch eine Rolle ist aber ... das kann man als Klasse nich auswählen und fällt somit nicht in die Rollenspiel-Ecke sondern einfach nur unter reine GoldGier.

lg Sily

P.S. weil ich's da von Arben grad noch lese auf der ersten Seite ... Frostlotus verkauf ich immer für 24 G 90 S gebot und sofortkauf 25 G :-) wie kommt man da nur auf über 50 G *kopfschüttelt*


----------



## Silmarilli (20. Januar 2009)

was mir gerade noch einfällt .... wenn der TE jetzt für seine Händlerein mit An und Verkaufsgeschäften nicht sein Gold sondern das Gold von Leuten nehmen würde die es ihm Anvertrauen zur Verwahrung wären wir bei der Welt-Beutelnden Wirtschaftskrise nur halt in WoW .... GZ solche Leuts brauch ma mehr von *thumbs up*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Januar 2009)

So ganz allgemein ist mir aufgefallen, dass die AH Preise von bestimmten Leuten einfach nur "kackendreist" in die Höhe getrieben werden ... Wenn ich sehe, dass ich mit 20 Gold für ein 20er Päckchen Saroniterz im Grunde schon zufrieden bin und andere als Anfangsgebot schon 50- 60 Gold veranschlagen ... . Nun, ich bleibe natürlich bei meinen Dumpingpreisen auch nie auf meiner Ware sitzen, tröstet aber nicht darüber hinweg, dass  jemand in diesem Thread; 50- 60 Gold für eine Pflanze oder einen Heiltrank für Level 80 veranschlagte ! Da muss ich mich wirklich fragen, ob manche noch ganz dicht im Birnchen sind ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer investiert denn 60 Gold in einen Trank, den er einmalig in 1 Sekunde verballert hat ?  Alter Schwede, ich kann dir versichern, solche Angebote lasse ich bis zur nächsten Eiszeit im AH links liegen und leg mich in der Situation, in der mich der Trank eventuell rettet, lieber zum sterben hin.

Also letztlich sollte die ganze WoW Handelei doch immer noch als Spiel begriffen werden ... so sehe ich das zumindest - ich bin also nicht ständig auf optimalen Profit aus. Ich finde die freie Marktwirtschaft diktiert das wirkliche Leben viel zu sehr, als das ich mir darum im Spiel die grossen Gedanken machen möchte.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass ich mit 20 Gold für ein 20er Päckchen Saroniterz im Grunde schon zufrieden bin



Naja, WoW selbst schlägt als Preis dafür 37,50g vor... ich glaube, das kannst Du Dir schon gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verkaufe nichts unter dem WoW Preis, sonder lagere es ein - oder gebe es in die Gildenbank.


----------



## Alohajoe (20. Januar 2009)

@TE: Ist doch klar, warum deine Preise um 50% unterboten werden. Wenn der Preis sich bei 80G eingependelt hat, und du kaufst das _momentane_ Angebot auf, und stellst es für 150G rein, dann wissen diejenigen, die vor kurzem Arktische Pelze für ~80G gekauft haben, dass du ein dreister Abzocker bist.
Die Käufer denken: "Aha, da will einer an uns verdienen. Da wart ich lieber noch ein paar Stunden; dann kostet es wieder weniger."
Die anderen Verkäufer denken: "Aha, da will einer die Käufer abzocken. Zu dem Preis kauft die eh niemand. Ich verkauf lieber zu dem Preis, den ich sonst auch immer hatte."

Die Spieler sind nicht dumm. Nur die wenigsten kaufen ihre Sachen im AH zu jedem Preis. Wer schlau ist, fragt im Handelschannel, und spart ne Menge Gold.



Im Prinzip ist deine Vorgehensweise nicht falsch; ich mache das ähnlich. Wenn ich sehe, dass bestimmte Dinge billig im AH sind (Kräuter, Leder, Juwelen etc.), kaufe ich die, und verkaufe sie wieder mit Gewinn. Allerdings sollte man es nie mit den Preisen übertreiben, sonst bleibt man drauf sitzen. Und denk immer dran: Du bist nicht der einzige, der seinen Kram loswerden willst. Es gibt genug Leute, die dich unterbieten werden; besonders bei Waren, die es häufiger gibt (Handwerkswaren z..


@Tünnemann72: "Wer investiert denn 60 Gold in einen Trank, den er einmalig in 1 Sekunde verballert hat ? "
Diejenigen, die massig Gold haben, und schnell nen Trank brauchen, bevor der Raid anfängt. Denen sind 60 Gold völlig egal. Und darauf spekulieren die Verkäufer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bissl rumfragen, wann die großen Gilden ihre Raids haben, dann vorher Elixiere usw. ausm AH wegkaufen, und wieder teuer reinsetzen.


----------



## karstenschilder (20. Januar 2009)

Naja. Im AH kauf ich auch nicht zu jedem Preis. Zudem lass ich täglich (wenn ich mal wieder Online sein sollte) Auctioneer laufen. Der schafft einen guten Überblick, was so die Durchschnittpreise angeht. Wenn ich was kaufe, was ich normal so brauche, kaufe ich grundsätzlich nichts, was über dem Durchschnittspreis liegt. Nur wenn es ganz Dringend ist, geh ich da auch mal höher mit, seltenst aber über 150% (100% = Durchschnittspreis).


----------



## Sty (20. Januar 2009)

Die Kunst des Handels liegt nicht darin schlechte Ware teuer zu verkaufen, sondern gute Ware günstig anbieten zu können und dabei einen Gewinn zu erzielen.

Massenkauf ist eine Möglichkeit aber nicht über das AH. Wer meint das AH zu leeren und so meint einen Markt pushen zu können hat es nicht anders verdient als Miese zu machen.


----------



## DocFloppy (20. Januar 2009)

...versteh nicht so wirklich warum sich hier manche so aufregen über die Preistreiberei

Das AH zu nutzen ist vor allem eine bequeme Sache, aber keine Notwendigkeit. Alles kann auch über andere Wege beschafft werden. Und letztlich bestimmt doch der Markt bzw. der Nutzer selbst den Preis. Muss doch keiner kaufen was da eingestellt wurde. Gibt noch viele andere Möglichkeiten, man kann twinken, den Handelschannel befragen, die Friendlist mal durchstöbern, in die Gildenbank schaun, oder eben selber farmen/bauen/usw. wenns geht.

Von "Preisrobotern" die für mich das denken übernehmen halt ich nix. Eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln ist letztlich einträglicher.

Im Grunde kann man sich grad durch die teils extremen Preisschwankungen aber auch gut sein Gold zusammen handeln. Zum Start etwas farmen, einstellen bei guter Preislage und mit dem Gewinn halt in neues Material investieren. Günstig kaufen, teurer verkaufen. Warum nicht? Die Möglichkeit steht jedem offen, ...


----------



## DocFloppy (20. Januar 2009)

Sty schrieb:


> Die Kunst des Handels liegt nicht darin schlechte Ware teuer zu verkaufen, sondern gute Ware günstig anbieten zu können und dabei einen Gewinn zu erzielen.



Seit wann gibt es "gute" oder "schlechte" Ware bei WoW? 
Die _Kunst_ ist es mit den eigenen Mitteln den maximalen Profit zu erzielen. Warum sollte ich Probleme damit haben etwas zu einem Mondpreis, überteuert, verkauft zu haben? Zu einem Geschäft gehören immer zwei, sprich: Der andere war 
ja auch bereit diesen Mondpreis zu zahlen. Keiner zwingt ihn.


----------



## Kerandos (20. Januar 2009)

Lieber TE,

Meiner Ansicht nach ist der Fehler den Du auf operativer Ebene machst der, dass Du versuchst, das Angebot/Nachfrage-Gefüge, das den Preis ausmacht, zu Deinen Gunsten manipulieren willst. Du versuchst eine künstliche Knappheit an Arktischen Pelzen zu erzeugen und diese dann durch Dein Angebot zu einem höheren Preis zu bedienen.

An sich eine gute Idee, aber die Knappheit, die Du erzeugt hast, ist nur temporär, du müsstest einen totale Knappheit über Wochen hinweg erzeugen, um den Preis zu heben. Dazu müsstest Du JEDES EINZELNE Stück Pelz, das unter Deinem Preis im AH ist, kaufen. Zusätzlich ahst Du Deine Pelze sofort ins AH gesetzt nur halt zu einem hohen Preis. Zweiter Fehler, denn dadurch verringerst Du nicht das Angebot, Du betreibst nur Wucherei. Du müsstest alle Pelze kaufen und irgendwo lagern um eine echte Knappheit zu erzeugen. Dann würde der Preis langsam steigen und dann kannst Deine Pelze teuer verkloppen. Dazu brauchst Du aber Unmengen an Geld und Lagerkapazität.

Aber: Pelze sind Massenware und können schnell gefarmt werden dadurch wird das Angebot nicht sehr schnell sinken, weil sie einfach schnell genug nachproduziert werden und zwar genauso schnell wie jetzt auch schon. Eher sogar mehr, da Leute, wenn sie sehen, dass der Preis steigt, eher Pelze farmen gehen als z.B. Äonenfeuer... Der Preis hat sich halt eingependelt und ändert sich nicht innerhalb von einem Tag bloß weil Du das so willst.

Das war der operative Aspekt, kommen wir zum moralischen Aspekt:

Du stellst Dich ganz dreist hin und meinst, die anderen Spieler sollen gefälligst Dein Flugmount bezahlen, da Du Dir zu gut bist, selber dafür zu arbeiten. Dein Versuch funktioniert nicht und Du kommst ins Forum und beschwerst Dich noch darüber und fragst uns, wie Du uns noch besser abzocken kannst.

Na bin ich froh, dass Dein Versuch in die Hose gegangen ist. Solche Einstellung sollte schon im Spiel erstickt werden, bevor Du auf die Bevölkerung losgelassen wirst...

LG Kerandos


----------



## Elishebat (20. Januar 2009)

Was auch nicht vergessen werden darf @TE:

Die Nachfrage in WOW ist einfach anders strukturiert. Es gibt einfach nichts, was ich jetzt und sofort brauche und deshalb jeden Preis zahle, egal wie hoch er ist. Ich brauche etwas aus dem AH für ein Item, das ich bauen will und der AH-Preis ist mir zu hoch? Egal, der sinkt schon wieder, dann baue ich das Item eben Morgen. Der Käufer ist hier in der Lage, deinen hohen Preise auszusitzen...

MfG
Eli


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage in WOW ist einfach anders strukturiert. Es gibt einfach nichts, was ich jetzt und sofort brauche und deshalb jeden Preis zahle, egal wie hoch er ist.


Das stimmt so halb. Für viele Dinge (wie die arktischen Pelze) stimmt dies natürlich.
Es gibt aber auch Waren, die von vielen "jetzt sofort" gebraucht werden.
Langen Arbeitstag gehabt? Kurz vorm Raid erst nach hause gekommen? Schnell gereppt und die Checkliste durchgegangen?
Uiuiui, da fehlen Tränke/Flask?
Also ab ins AH... und da wird dann auch mal zähneknirschend ein abstruser Preis akzeptiert - dem Raid zuliebe.


----------



## Elishebat (20. Januar 2009)

Joah... wenn man so unorganisiert ist, stimmt das natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch dann entsteht die Nachfrage nicht daraus, dass man die Items nur zeitnah kaufen kann und daher nicht auf Preise Rücksicht nehmen kann sondern daraus, dass der Käufer durch eigenes Verschulden in eine Notlage gekommen ist. Zahlt er dann zu viel Gold für etwas, dann wird es zwar ärgerlich hinnehmen, daraus aber auch eine Lehre ziehen und zumindest versuche, seine Vorräte so aufzufrischen dass er nicht wieder in die Verlegenheit kommt, Wucherpreise zahlen zu müssen.

Rechnen als Verkäufer kann man damit jedoch nicht.

MfG
Eli


----------



## BalianTorres (20. Januar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> ich sag nur titanstahl für 500g oO kauft doch keiner :/



Und ich sag nur........hast du ne Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (20. Januar 2009)

ist schon interessant, wie hier die meinungen auseinander gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe einen banktwin der sich "aldi...." nennt. bei mir ist name noch pogramm. es ist mitlerweile so, dass viele meinen level 1 char. in ihrer freundesliste haben und sobald ich on gehe mich anflüstern. da kommen sofort die fragen, ob und was ich reinsetzen möchte. es ist mitlerweile so, dass ich viele sachen gar nicht mehr ins ah stelle und per nachnahme an andere spieler verkaufe. da lacht mein herz, weil ich unmengen an ah-gebühren spare. meine stabilen preise fallen den leuten doch schon auf. ein beispiel dafür ist, wenn adamantitbarren im ah für 40,- gold je 20er laufen, verhaufe ich sie für 29,99 gold. die preise schwanken im ah und mal kosten sie 50,- und mal 25,- gold. selbst bei 25,- gold kaufen die leute immer noch bei mir, für 29,99 und somit 5,- gold teurer, weil sie wissen, dass sie die artikel für den preis auch bei 50,- gold im ah von mir bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein vorteil ist halt, dass ich fast alles selber erfarme. ich habe für fast alles, einen gewissen abnehmerkreis. buff-food für raidgilden, kräuter für alchis, grüne/blaue items für verzauberer und und und....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mitlerweile tausche ich auch schon sachen, die ich dann zu gold mache. so haben alle etwas davon. 

wenn man nicht versucht, alle immer abzuziehen, kann man sich einen guten ruf verschaffen und verdient auf dauer mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

AH-Simulation, ja die hab ich früher auch gespielt. Für ne gewisse Zeit hab ich den einen oder anderen Preis einer Ware im AH gesteuert. Das war möglich, weil ich genug Gold hatte, um das finanzieren zu können und es verhältnismässig wenig Spieler gab, die auch sowas gemacht haben. Jedoch muss man immer den Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Wirtschaftssituation sehen. Anfangs/Mitte BC waren 5k Gold fürs Epicflugmount ne rechte Menge Gold und relativ wenig Spieler hatten danach noch wirklich Gold zur Verfügung. Also wenn Du so 2-3k auf der Seite hattest konntest Du recht gut den Markt in gewissen Bereichen dominieren. Da muss man dann aber auch mit einberechnen, dass es Zeiten gibt in denen man grosse Verluste einfährt. Durch geschicktes Handeln, Beobachtung des Marktes *über längere Zeit hinweg* und Mut zur Spekulation konnte man da ein kleines Vermögen zusammenbekommen, ohne dass man dafür gross Zeit investieren musste (15 Minuten jeden zweiten Tag hat da genügt). Das würde heute theoretisch auch funktionieren, jedoch ist mittlerweile so viel Gold im Umlauf und es ist so leicht an Gold zu kommen, dass Du in anderen Dimensionen denken musst. Was damals 2500 Gold waren sind heute vielleicht 25'000 Gold oder vermutlich sogar noch mehr. Erst wenn Du im wirklich grossen Stil handeln kannst, kannst Du auch ein Marktfragment dominieren und steuern. Da sind ein paar hundert Gold recht lächerlich wenn man sieht wiviel Gold die Leute zum Teil haben.
Aber mittlerweile bekommt man ja eh für jeden Schrott Unsummen an Gold, wozu soll man sich da überhaupt noch gross mit dem AH auseinandersetzen? Und wenn man nicht unbedingt alle Mounts kaufen will dies gibt weiss man eh recht schnell nicht mehr wohin mit dem Gold.

Ahja, ich vertrete die Meinung: Wer das AH überrissen findet soll sich halt sein Zeug selbst farmen. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Ethik zu tun, sondern mit Prioritätensetzung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab genau das gleiche problem hab 7x Arktische pelze gekauft für 300g(guter preis) jetzt warte ich bis der AH preis wieder hoch geht aber der bleibt immer bei 60g -.- und das regt mich auf.... der soll wieder auf 90-120 gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^!!! need gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg endo


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

Grundsätzlich mal selbst farmen, was geht. Ansonsten im AH schauen aber nicht um jeden Preis kaufen und zuwarten bis es billiger wird bzw. zwischenzeitlich im Handelschat ein billigeres Angebot annehmen.


----------



## Wynd (20. Januar 2009)

ein schöner thread!

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht dass das markt-/kaufverhalten im AH nicht gut beeinflusst werden kann. habe mich selbst auch mal ne zeit lang (mit dem alten auctioneer) als an- und wiederverkäufer versucht. viel gold ist dabei nicht rum gekommen. handwerkswaren hat jeder, und die werden oft zu schnell unterboten. epixx hat man ewig an der backe und zahlt sehr oft AH-gebühr, usw.

was ich gelernt habe: ich denke man muss sich viel und regelmäßig mit dem markt und dem AH befassen um ein gefühl für die preise zu bekommen und auch mal was kaufen zu können, das man dann (lohnend) gewinnbringend verkaufen kann. auf meinem server war es nicht möglich per an- und wiederverkauf mehr als 100G zu einzunehmen. den großen wurf a la "3 items verkaufen und episch fliegen - und alles ohne arbeit" kann man sich mMn abschminken! ich besinne mich, wie früher auch, auf den verkauf von erfarmten und reichere das ganze ein wenig mit specials wie pets, rezepte usw. an.

den gedanken mal an einem tag an 3.000 - 5.000 G zu kommen habe ich längst verworfen. oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass das machbar wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich mal selbst farmen, was geht. Ansonsten im AH schauen aber nicht um jeden Preis kaufen und zuwarten bis es billiger wird bzw. zwischenzeitlich im Handelschat ein billigeres Angebot annehmen.


Genau ^^

Einfach mal selber farmen gehn und um 10 % billiger reinstellen...
am Besten 7 Tage die Woche, über Monate hinweg wenns geht ^^

Denn spätestens DANN verstehens die "schlauen Händler" und passen dich dem Angebot und Nachfrage, sowie der Marktsituation an ;D


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> den gedanken mal an einem tag an 3.000 - 5.000 G zu kommen habe ich längst verworfen. oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass das machbar wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Möglich vermutlich schon, jedoch denkbar mit grosser Investition und/oder viel Zeit zu verbinden. Aber das Schöne am AH ist doch eigentlich, dass ich alle paar Tage mal 20-30 Items rauskaufen, sie wieder reinstellen und dann 100-200 Gold machen kann für die ich mir grad mal 2 Minuten Zeit genommen hab. Da braucht man für 10 Dailys doch wesentlich länger.


----------



## Lamatard (20. Januar 2009)

Marktwirtschaft ... Angebot und Nachfrage Prinzip 
das 1x1 der Marktwirtschaft für WoW.
Ist ne Abhandlung geworden wer keine Lust hat bitte einfach überspringen ........

Angebot: 
Die Menge an angebotenen Waren. In der realen Wirtschaft kommt es durch ausgefallene Ernten oder besonders gute Ernten zu einem Über oder Unterangebot.
Ein Überangebot ist für Verkäufer meist gar nicht so gut da die Händler die Waren in Massen günstig verkaufen.( Schonmal gehört das französische Bauern Tausende Liter von Wein 
Vernichten ? Diese machen es um das Angebot knapp zu halten und den Preis hoch zu halten.)

Nachfrage:
Die Nachfrage ist abhängig von unterschiedlichen Faktoren.
-Ein Faktor ist das Bedürfnis etwas zu kaufen, Bedürfnis wecken, Nachfrage schaffen. Das gilt in WoW für rare Items die nicht so oft gehandelt werden, Z.B epic Sachen die man findet, selber herstellen kann. Ein Käufer sucht evtl gar nicht nach dem Gegenstand, da er gar nicht weiß das es ihn gibt. Also erstmal Werbung machen. Nachfrage wecken.
-Ein weiterer Faktor ist der Preis und die Bereitschaft diesen zu bezahlen. Die Bereitschaft hängt von der Höhe des Einkommens ab. In WoW :wieviel Gold habe ich zur Verfügung wieviel werde ich in 1 Woche haben. Mache ich 100g die Woche oder 1000g oder 10.000g.
Der Preis eines Produktes hängt also von den Mitteln ab die Käufer zur Verfügung haben.
Sagen wir für ein epic Produkt muss ich 1 Wochen lang 4-6Std am Tag dafür farmen. Bei 100g durchschnitlichen Wocheneinkommen wird es wohl für 80-120g gehandelt werden.
Bei einem Einkommen von 10.000 die Woche wird es wohl 8000-10.000 g kosten.
Ich erinner mich das 1 Stack Kupfererz zu Classic Zeiten 1g gebracht hat, für 30-40g/stack hätte man es nie verkauft. Warum ? Weil das Einkommen geringer war, heute ist das Einkommen höher und somit die Bereitschaft einen höheren Preis zu bezahlen.....
Dann gibt es noch kulturelle und regionale Faktoren auf die ich nicht näher eingehe

2 Szenarien:
a)Wenig Angebot , hohe Nachfrage.... so war es nach dem Addon. Viele brauchten die Items selber und haben Sie deshalb nicht gehandelt. Diejenigen die Waren ins AH gesetzt haben, haben überdurchschnittliche Preise erzielt. Da einige Nachfragern über hohes Kapital verfügten und ein großen Bedürffniss hatten diesen Gegenstand zu haben.
D.H. Die Nachfrage war immens das Angebot aber knapp. Und von den vielen Nachfragern hatten einige zuviel Geld, so konnte man einige Sachen sehr teuer verkaufen.

b) mittlerweile haben die Leute Zeit farmen zu gehen, viele sind nun 80 haben die Items und setzten nun diese ins AH. Also steigt das Angebot, die Nachfrage ist vielleicht gleich oder da viele die Items habens, sinkt diese. Und je höher das Angebot je niedriger die Nachfrage desto niedriger der Preis ....
Im Moment kann man Schnäppchen machen aber es wird noch günstiger .....

____________________________________________
Hoffe das Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft ist etwas klarer geworden.

Am Rande der legalen Marktwirtschaftweiß nicht inwieweit das umsetzbar in WOW ist und dient nur zum Verständnis)
Monopol und Kartell
a)Klar könnte man durch Absprache mit den Konkurrenten höhere Preise erzielen. Bsp. Tankstellen ... da wir von großen Ölgesellschaften unser öl beziehen (will ja nix unterstellen was in der Vergangenheit Tatsache war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Könnten diese sich Absprechen, wenn alle ihre Preise um 10 Cent teurer machen, machen alle 10Cent mehr Gewinn.
Funktioniert solange es keinen Größeren gibt der unterbietet, was bei Öl nicht passiert.
So könntest du dich mit anderen Lederern z.B. Absprechen das ihr alle 150g für die Felle nehmt und werdet so mehr Gewinn machen.... Dazu dürfte aber kein anderer die Felle in Massen günstiger anbieten. So verkaufen alle vielleicht nur 10 von 20 fellen aber 10x150 g ist mehr als 20x60g. Also weniger Farmen mehr gewinn... wenn alle sich dran halten...... 


b) Konkurrenz ausschalten: (setzt hohes Kapital im Vorlauf voraus)
Du könntest um auf lange Sicht höhere Preise zu verdienen und Monopolist zu werden, die Waren unter Preis verkaufen. So wie es Discounter im Lebensmittelsektor vorgemacht haben. Du kaufst ständig alle Felle im AH auf und setzt diese dann weit unter Einkaufspreis rein .... Das führt dazu das nur noch von dir die Felle gekauft werden, deine Konkurrenz (von der du gekauft hast) wird keine neuen Felle mehr verkaufen da du den Preis drückst....
Irgendwann haben die Leute keine Lust mehr Felle zu farmen, vielleicht skillen diese ja sogar den Beruf um da es sich nicht lohnt , um mit Erzen Gold zu verdienen und dann kommt deine große Stunde da der Markt von deinen Angeboten abhängig ist....


In der Realität kommt es leider zur Unterstützung der Monopole zur Verschiedenen illegalen Methoden wie Erpressung, Schlägertrupps o.ä.....
Darauf will ich nicht weiter eingehen, aber es wäre schon doof, wenn man auf einem PVP Server ständig von den Gegner grundlos angegriffen wird beim Felle farmen....
Also hat man keine Lust mehr zu Farmen so das das Angebot sinkt und die Preise wieder steigen ....

Ich beschreibe hier nur Mechanismen der Marktwirtschaft.

Abstraktes Szenario:
Blizzard könnte sich entschließen eine Planwirtschaft zu machen. D.H. es wird bestimmt das nächsten Monat 1000 arktische Felle benötigt werden.
Also ist es 50 Lederern erlaubt 20 Felle an Blizzard zu sagen wir 40g zu verkaufen. Diese Felle kann jeder dann zu 40g kaufen so lange der Vorrat reicht.
Sind diese ausverkauft muss man 1 Monat warten bis wieder neue Felle da sind.
Es wird bestimmt das nur 1 Feuerstuhl im Monat benötigt wird, also ist es 1 Ingi erlaubt 1 Feuerstuhl zu 14.000 zu verkaufen.
Um nun einen Feuerstuhl/chopper zu bekommen muss man sich anmelden um dann irgendwann eins zu geteilt zu bekommen.
Also direkt nach char Erstellung einen Feuerstuhl beantragen damit ihn dann evtl hat wenn man 80 ist .....
In der Realität haben Leute in einer Planwirtschaft mehrere Jahre gewartet um ein Auto zu bekommen. Bei der Geburt wurde ein Auto beantragt und wenn man Glück hatte, bekam man es dann mit 18 .....

Anderes Beispiel zum Bedürfnis.....
Ich als Ingi konnte schon lange Haustiere herstellen ( mechanisches Eichhöhrnschen, mechanischer Yeti, mechanische Kröte). vor dem Achievment wollte kaum einer nen Haustier haben, es nahm ja nur kostbaren Taschenplatz weg ... nachdem Update mit den Achievment ist die Nachfrage sprunghaft angestiegen und ich habe Haustiere wie blöd verkauft aufgrund dessen das das Angebot gering war die Nachfrage aber hoch konnte ich einen netten Gewinn machen ....
Mein erstes Gold in Classic hab ich durch die tödliche Donnerbüchse gemacht die wird für eine Quest benötigt.(bis heute können Anfänger damit ihr erstes Gold machen)
So gibt es bis heute Sachen die man für eine Quests benötigt, die Leute haben das Bedürfnis 
Und die Leute werden, abhängig vom Preis, diese Gegenstände auch kaufen.

Das die Rohstoffpreise weiter sinken werden, da mehr Leute Zeit haben zu farmen sollte klar sein. Womit man Geld verdienen kann sind weiter verarbeitende Berufe. Anstatt sich beim Preiskampf um Saronit weiter zu unterbieten, kann es sich lohnen ne größere Menge von einem Juwi sondieren und die blauen Steine schleifen zu lassen ….. Es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten im Moment saftige Gewinne 
Einzustreichen aber ich will nicht weiter aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern will ja schließlich 
noch was verdienen &#61514;

So ich hoffe die meisten haben nun verstanden wie Marktwirtschaft in WoW funktioniert.
Und das es normal ist das Preise sinken oder steigen….Und man als Verkäufer den Markt kennen muss und flexibel darauf zu reagieren.

Wie Vorredner schon sagten ist Auctioneer ein gutes Hilfsmittel man darf sich aber nicht drauf verlassen und seinen eigenen Instinkten folgen.

Punkt.


----------



## Pacster (20. Januar 2009)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das gleiche problem hab 7x Arktische pelze gekauft für 300g(guter preis) jetzt warte ich bis der AH preis wieder hoch geht aber der bleibt immer bei 60g -.- und das regt mich auf.... der soll wieder auf 90-120 gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wer handeln will, sollte 2 Dinge beachten:
a)man braucht Zeit. Manchmal muss man wochenlang nachschauen bis der Preis niedrig(zum Ankauf) oder hoch(zum Verkauf) genug ist damit es sich wirklich lohnt.
b) Wie sich das Spiel weiter entwickelt. Das heißt: Welche Mats werden speziell im Endgame gebraucht und welche werden vor allem fürs Skillen gebraucht(Die Mats fürs Skillen sind NUR kurzzeitig teuer und fallen dann stätig im Preis...während Endgame-mats häufig anfangs billiger sind und später dann steigen. Galt bei uns z.B. für Äonenschatten...der Preis hat sich bei uns mehr als verdoppelt)? Welche Mats findet man im Endgame und welche nur beim Leveln(irgendwann sind fast alle im Endgame und entsprechend farmt keiner mehr die Mats, die man in erster Linie beim Leveln findet)? Welche Änderungen kündigt Blizz für den nächsten Patch an? Was steht für ein Event als nächstes an(und was braucht man dafür) und was gibt es an verkaufbaren Zeug nur bei diesem Event und dann erst wieder in einem Jahr?

Paradebeispiel ist da z.b. Verfluchtes Andenken. Das Ding ist im Spiel nicht mehr zu erhalten....bei der Lichking-Invasion hat man etwa 20 Minuten gebraucht um eins zu erhalten. Es ist im AH verkaufbar....und obwohl man nur 1 tragen kann, kann man beliebig viele im Postkasten haben. Ich habe gerade eins für 900g verkauft und habe noch 9(und ärgere mich tierisch das ich mir nicht noch mehr geholt habe). Der Preis wird sicher weiter steigen wenn Blizz nicht dafür sorgt das es irgendwo nochmal zu looten ist. 
Auch die Weihnachtspets sind nett. Rund um weihnachten konnte man sie im AH für 10-50g kaufen....im Sommer werden sie wohl um die 500g/stück wert sein.


----------



## mcbk (20. Januar 2009)

@TE. Es gilt immer noch in WoW: Je seltener oder exclusiver, desto teurer! 

Pelze oder andere Waren wie Stoffe,Erze, Pflanzen usw. sind ja mittlerweile Massenware. Selbst wenn du alles für den Moment aufkaufen würdest, so würden, wie du es erlebt hast, im nächsten Moment die Regale wieder voller niedriger Angebote sein. Warum? Weil viele ihre Waren zurückhalten und auf einen günstigen Moment warten, um diese zu veräußern oder aber rasch nachfarmen. Hast du eben alles leergekauft ist das wie der Startschuss um nun die Lager zu räumen. 

Um die Aussage von oben zu verdeutlichen: Grüne Rufitems aus BC habe ich beispielsweise um über 100% teurer als noch zu BC-Zeiten verkaufen können und somit einen ansehnlichen Gewinn erzielt. Sprich mein Lager war voll, aber die Ware wurde nicht mehr oder nicht mehr so stark nachgefarmt, doch sie wird benötigt um einen Erfolg zu erzielen.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Goldgeilheit eh nicht...oder die Jagd nach Erfolgen.
Dieses Spiel soll mir meine Freizeit auf angenehme Weise gestalten und zu den angenehmen Dingen zähle ich eindeutig nicht die Farmerei. Ausrüstungsgegenstände muss man auch nicht kaufen, lediglich das Gold für die Reiterei aufbringen. Und dieses Gold sollte man doch irgendwie allein schon durch Quests und gelegentliche Inis zusammen bekommen, meine ich.
Ich habe 4 Chars, davon einen auf 80, die anderen über 70...und ich bin immer am untersten Goldlevel.
Was soll ich denn auch damit?


----------



## Pacster (20. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> den gedanken mal an einem tag an 3.000 - 5.000 G zu kommen habe ich längst verworfen. oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass das machbar wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist schwierig und kommt auch auf den Tag an. Ich habe mich aber z.b. an einem Tag bei der thoriumbruderschaft und bei den zul-gurub-Typen ehrfürchtig gekauft und dabei noch Gewinn gemacht. Da hat einfach jemand vor Wotlk seine Lager geleert und ich habe massig aufgekauft und den Überschuss deutlich teurer wieder verkauft(55g Gewinn pro Lavakern z.B.). Das setzte natürlich voraus das ich locker mal 5k Gold investieren konnte. 
Es gibt immer wieder Schnäppchen und man muss manchmal Glück haben. Ich schaue nur 2 oder 3 mal am Tag ins AH und benutze kein auctioneer....und mein Konto ist seit Wotlk von 55k gold auf 85k gold angestiegen(obwohl ich mir Dinge wie Kaltwetterfliegen oder den roten Drachen geleistet habe) und meine Lager sind zudem deutlich voller als pre-wotlk.
Man muss sich halt auf die Sachen konzentrieren, die man kennt. In meinem Fall sind das immer die Sachen, die mich selbst auch interessieren(also Dinge, die ich für meine eigenen Berufe brauche...dazu kommen dann noch Pets, Rufitems und ein paar andere Sachen, je nachdem was halt ingame ansteht und was Blizz ändert), da ich nach denen ja eh schon schauen muss. Das heißt ich suche täglich nur nach vielleicht 10-15 items(und das sind wirklich fast immer die gleichen) und scanne nicht das ganze AH....trotzdem mache ich ordentliche Gewinne.


----------



## Gnap (20. Januar 2009)

das problem ist doch einfach das alle die meinen "haha ich bin so schlau und kaufe das ah auf und stell es teurer rein!" denken sie seien in einer monopolstellung... was an ressurcen noch vorhanden sind die grade nicht auf den markt sind bedenken sie nicht und wundern sich dann das ihr preis um ein vielfaches gedumpt wird!


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Auch die Weihnachtspets sind nett. Rund um weihnachten konnte man sie im AH für 10-50g kaufen....im Sommer werden sie wohl um die 500g/stück wert sein.


Einmal mit jedem Twink der >=lvl20 ist eingeloggt, zum Weihnachtsmann gelaufen und schlussendlich hatt ich alle 4 Pets für meinen Main und konnte noch 3 Stück für je 150 Gold verkaufen ^^ naja, bis zum Sommer zu warten wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht gewesen, aber das passt schon so.


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Goldgeilheit eh nicht...oder die Jagd nach Erfolgen.
> Dieses Spiel soll mir meine Freizeit auf angenehme Weise gestalten und zu den angenehmen Dingen zähle ich eindeutig nicht die Farmerei. Ausrüstungsgegenstände muss man auch nicht kaufen, lediglich das Gold für die Reiterei aufbringen. Und dieses Gold sollte man doch irgendwie allein schon durch Quests und gelegentliche Inis zusammen bekommen, meine ich.
> Ich habe 4 Chars, davon einen auf 80, die anderen über 70...und ich bin immer am untersten Goldlevel.
> Was soll ich denn auch damit?



Auch wenn man nicht gezielt farmt, kommt mit der Zeit genug zusammen, um es im AH zu verkaufen. Ich biete grundsätzlich billig an, damit mein Bankfach nicht zu voll wird. Seit dem letzten AddOn bekommt man mehr als genug Gold, damit man die notwendigen Sachen kaufen kann (z.B. Mount). Ansonsten ist das Spiel zum Spaß und sollte nicht in Streß ausarten. ^^


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man nicht gezielt farmt, kommt mit der Zeit genug zusammen, um es im AH zu verkaufen. Ich biete grundsätzlich billig an, damit mein Bankfach nicht zu voll wird. Seit dem letzten AddOn bekommt man mehr als genug Gold, damit man die notwendigen Sachen kaufen kann (z.B. Mount). Ansonsten ist das Spiel zum Spaß und sollte nicht in Streß ausarten. ^^



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Alles andere wäre mir einfach viel zu viel Zeitvergeudung.


----------



## Pacster (20. Januar 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Alles andere wäre mir einfach viel zu viel Zeitvergeudung.




Persönliche Meinung was Zeitvergeudung angeht. Ich finde es z.B. absolute Zeitvergeudung darauf zu warten das ein Raid zusammen kommt....oder 20 mal den gleichen langweiligen Boss zu legen...nur um schon zu wissen "hey...morgen lege ich ihn zum 21. Mal"....oder zum 10. Mal als Geist in die gleiche Instanz zu laufen. Da muss jeder selbst wissen ob er lieber sagt "ich habe einen der reichsten 10 Chars auf dem Server und kann mir jederzeit das kaufen, was du dir erst mühsam erfarmen müsstest"...oder "ich habe hier ein tolles Schwert was so schön funkelt und womit auch nur 20 weitere auf dem Server rumlaufen". Jeder sucht sich seine Erfolge und seinen Spass woanders. Vielleicht wäre es für dich auch viel schwerer sich ein dickes Bankkonto zuzulegen als für einen anderen...und allein deshalb macht es dir schon keinen Spass.

Unterm Strich ist das alles ein Spiel und das Ergebnis mehr oder weniger wertlos. Es sei denn man bewertet es anhand von ebay-Preisen....da würde der Typ mit dem dicken Goldkonto dann wohl besser abschneiden weil du für einen episch-ausgerüsteten Char wohl trotzdem keine 1000€ kriegen würdest...während er tatsächlich beim Spielen noch finanziellen Gewinn gemacht hat.


----------



## haro3777 (20. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist schwierig und kommt auch auf den Tag an. Ich habe mich aber z.b. an einem Tag bei der thoriumbruderschaft und bei den zul-gurub-Typen ehrfürchtig gekauft und dabei noch Gewinn gemacht. Da hat einfach jemand vor Wotlk seine Lager geleert und ich habe massig aufgekauft und den Überschuss deutlich teurer wieder verkauft(55g Gewinn pro Lavakern z.B.). Das setzte natürlich voraus das ich locker mal 5k Gold investieren konnte.
> Es gibt immer wieder Schnäppchen und man muss manchmal Glück haben. Ich schaue nur 2 oder 3 mal am Tag ins AH und benutze kein auctioneer....und mein Konto ist seit Wotlk von 55k gold auf 85k gold angestiegen(obwohl ich mir Dinge wie Kaltwetterfliegen oder den roten Drachen geleistet habe) und meine Lager sind zudem deutlich voller als pre-wotlk.
> Man muss sich halt auf die Sachen konzentrieren, die man kennt. In meinem Fall sind das immer die Sachen, die mich selbst auch interessieren(also Dinge, die ich für meine eigenen Berufe brauche...dazu kommen dann noch Pets, Rufitems und ein paar andere Sachen, je nachdem was halt ingame ansteht und was Blizz ändert), da ich nach denen ja eh schon schauen muss. Das heißt ich suche täglich nur nach vielleicht 10-15 items(und das sind wirklich fast immer die gleichen) und scanne nicht das ganze AH....trotzdem mache ich ordentliche Gewinne.




85.000 gold????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist dir sicher, dass du nicht das falsche spiel spielst, oder???? wirtschaftssimulationen wären doch eher etwas für dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wäre mal interessant zu sehen, ob es ein spieler auf 1 mio. gold schafft. alle tiere und die beste epic hört man oft. aber das wäre doch mal ein interessantes ziel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

haro3777 schrieb:


> 85.000 gold????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Maximum an Gold das Du pro Char haben kannst liegt bei ~210k Gold und es gibt mehrere Spieler, die das (also die ~210k) erreicht haben (und zwar schon vor dem Addon)


----------



## Rorre (20. Januar 2009)

Wynd schrieb:


> ein schöner thread!



Dankeschön, find ich auch =).

Ich danke allen für Ihre Antworten und Tipps. Es freut mich das zumindest etwas positives aus meinem AH-Missgeschick rausgekommen ist und zwar eine schöne und fröhliche Diskussion OHNE viele Flames und mit sehr vielen Guten und interessanten Beiträgen. Ich hab sehr viel gerlernt im Thread und ich werde es nach der Zeit lernen ein guter Auktionator zu werden und damit meine ich nicht , Mitspieler Abzocken sondern ich werd versuch in der WoW-Wirtschaft mitzuwirken und Gewinne machen. Übung macht den Meister, wie man so schön sagt. Wird ein wenig dauern aber naja wird sich später lohnen und Spaß machen.
Hier zeigt sich mal die gute Seite der WoW-Spieler die wirklich über Ihre Beiträge nachdenken und wirklich was sinnvolles hinzufügen zum Thread und wirklich mal Diskutieren, wie es auch in einem Forum sein sollte, anstatt zu schimpfen und zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Freut mich wirklich sehr.   


Wollt ich nur mal zwischendurch loswerde. 

Postet bitte weiter. Will noch mehr Erfahrungen hören und Tipps Sammeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Andicool (20. Januar 2009)

Als ich damals noch WoW gespielt habe, habe ich dass ganze in einer 
abgeschwächteren aber auch sicheren Version gemacht.

Zunächst habe ich mir als Alchie die Preise im AH für Kräuter angeschaut. Danach den Preis berechnet wie viel ein Elixier in der Herstellung kosten würde wenn ich die Kräuter im AH kaufe + Phiole. Dann habe ich dass günstigste Angebot für jenes Elixier mir angeschaut und habe es leicht unterboten so dass ich auf Platz 1 in der Tabelle war(Einzeln und 5er Stack). Natürlich versuchen dann immer welche dich auch etwas zu unterbieten. Dann habe ich einfach das Elixier gekauft und zu MEINEM Preis wieder verkauft. Dass hat sehr gut funktioniert.^^

Deine Aktion war einfach zu riskant. Du hast alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und keine Geduld gehabt. Und ich finde, etwas Geduld muss man im AH schon haben. Ich hätte an deiner Stelle den Stoff am billigsten verkauft für 78g oder so und jeden Tag davon ein paar. Wäre einer darunter gegangen hättest du meine Methode anwenden können.^^


MfG Andi


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

Andicool schrieb:


> Natürlich versuchen dann immer welche dich auch etwas zu unterbieten. Dann habe ich einfach das Elixier gekauft und zu MEINEM Preis wieder verkauft. Dass hat sehr gut funktioniert.^^


Wobei man da im Auge behalten sollte, daß man AH-Gebüren zahlen muß.
Wenn ein anderer einen also nur knapp unterbietet, dann funktioniert das vielleicht ganz gut, ist allerdings nicht wirklich rentabel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (20. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Maximum an Gold das Du pro Char haben kannst liegt bei ~210k Gold und es gibt mehrere Spieler, die das (also die ~210k) erreicht haben (und zwar schon vor dem Addon)



dann muss man halt 5 chars anlegen oder eventuell ein gildenbankfach nutzen. wobei ich nicht weiss, wieviel man da reinlegen kann. 210.000 ist aber eine komische summe. 99.999,99 oder 999.999,99 würden mir noch logisch klingen. naja, ist halt so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

haro3777 schrieb:


> dann muss man halt 5 chars anlegen oder eventuell ein gildenbankfach nutzen. wobei ich nicht weiss, wieviel man da reinlegen kann. 210.000 ist aber eine komische summe. 99.999,99 oder 999.999,99 würden mir noch logisch klingen. naja, ist halt so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt 10 Arten von Leuten...
Die, die das Binärsystem kennen und die, die's nicht kennen.

Ok, uralt, aber ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zyniker (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich mal ein interessantes Thema welches auch durch meist angenehm sachliche Antworten auffällt, deswegen versuche ich mal den ein oder anderen Hinweis loszuwerden falls noch jemand mal auf den Gedanken kommen sollte sich als Händler zu versuchen. Das was schon gesagt wurde und hier doppelt steht kann ruhig überlesen werden.  


1. Man braucht ein gewisses Startkapital und vierstellig sollte das schon mindestens sein ! Solch ein Betrag kann auch ohne Handeln recht schnell "gefarmt" werden wenn es denn noch nicht vorhanden ist.


2. Das wurde schon gesagt aber es ist enorm wichtig: ZEIT - ich muss als Händler immer in der Situation sein Durststrecken aussitzen zu können d.h. seine Ware eben NICHT aus Goldmangel günstig verkaufen zu müssen sondern abzuwarten bis der Preis steigt um dann einen Gewinn zu erzielen.


3. Aus Punkt 2 folgt ein weiterer Punkt: Platz für die Waren! Meine Empfehlung: Selber mit einem Twink eine Gilde gründen und Gildenfächer kaufen(ich weiß diese muß man auch erstmal bezahlen aber das wuchs zumindest bei mir im Laufe der Zeit so gut wie von selbst - habe mittlerweile 5 davon). Gleichzeitig kann man auch die eigene Bank bzw. die der Twinks benutzen.


4. Monopolstellung - der erwähnte Feuerstuhl kommt dem einigermaßen nahe denn es gibt nicht sehr viele die den herstellen können ergo werden hier die Preise von einigen wenigen diktiert. Aber erstens ist das immer noch kein richtiges Monopol und zweitens wird es im Laufe der Zeit auch mehr Ingis geben die das Teil herstellen können und somit wird der Preis sich vermutlich nach unten korrigieren. Hinzu kommt das nicht viele Spieler bereit sind soviel Gold auszugeben. 
Der Gegenstand des TE eignete sich für ein Monopol überhaupt nicht und es war abzusehen das dieser Handel zum Scheitern verurteilt war, denn auch wenn es sich um einen raren Gegenstand handelte - er ist einfach viel zu leicht zu farmen. 


5. Als Händler muss ich zwischen günstigen Angeboten und Wucher unterscheiden wobei das natürlich auch ein wenig vom Server abhängig ist.
Auf der anderen Seite muss ich in der Lage sein angemessene Preise für den Verkauf der Waren festzulegen bzw. mich in einem Spielraum bewegen in der ich auf jeden Fall einen Gewinn erziele. Ich empfehle täglich ins AH zu  schauen und mir die Preisentwicklung der Waren mit denen Handel betrieben werden soll zu merken oder aufzuschreiben.


6. Handel mit epischen Gegenständen: Hier sind kurzfristig große Gewinne zu erzielen wenn man weiß was gefragt ist und was nicht !
Jeweils ein negatives und ein positives Beispiel aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung.

Der "Ring der Treffsicherheit" ist wahrscheinlich bekannt und wurde von mir für 50g erworben. Ein Käufer fand sich nach einigen Auktionen nicht für diesen Gegenstand so dass ich ihn einem Gildenkollegen für einen Twink geschenkt habe. (50 g Verlust)

Ein Drop aus Naxx hat sich da als gutes Geschäft erwiesen. Ich kaufte den "Mantel des komplexen Geistes" für 400g und verkaufte ihn im AH für 1000g. Abzüglich der teilweise beträchtlichen AH-Kosten blieb noch über 500g Gewinn über.

Kleine Amerkung zum Handel mit epischen Gegenständen: es birgt ein ziemliches Risiko und ist nicht vergleichbar mit z.b. Elementarsachen die ja immer benötigt werden aber natürlich auch selten so hohe Gewinne erzielen da diese ebenfalls recht einfach zu beschaffen sind.


7. Patchnotes lesen! Ich erinnere an den Zeitpunkt wo man fürs Brechen der Kristalle der Leere keinen CD mehr hatte oder an den Tag an dem Inschriftenkunde neu war - das war Goldgräberstimmung wenn man sich richtig vorbereitet hatte :-)


8. Nicht auf einen Gegenstand fokussieren - macht das noch jemand hast Du ein Problem.


9. Wenn möglich mit Gegenständen handeln die keine oder geringe Auktionshauskosten verursachen wie z.B. Splitter


10. Seinen CD teuer verkaufen wenn solch ein Beruf vorhanden ist. Ich selbst stelle z.B. Mondgespinst her aus gekauften Mats und stelle diese ins AH.
Umgedreht kann man natürlich auch einen CD günstig kaufen und den hergestellten Gegenstand teuerer verkaufen ;-)


11. Kontakte knüpfen: Es gibt viele Spieler die haben keine Lust ihre Sachen ins AH zu stellen und brauchen einfach nur schnell Gold: Kauft diese Waren komplett und verlangt dafür aber einen günstigen Kurs. Fügt diese Spieler eurer FL hinzu und fragt ob sie nicht auch in Zukunft Dir ihre Waren verkaufen wollen. Ich bekomme auf diese Weise regelmäßig Waren angeboten und diese Spieler wissen auch das ich diese größtenteils weiterverkaufe. 


12. Das was im Großhandel betrieben wird funktioniert hier manchmal auch: Große Stückzahlen kaufen - einzeln oder in geringen Mengen verkaufen! 
Das funktioniert bei teuren Gegenständen besser als bei günstigen denn wer kauft einen Stapel Äonenfeuer wenn er nur 2 davon benötigt? (Richtig: der Händler macht das wenn der Kurs stimmt:-)


13. Wenn der Gebotspreis und der Sofortkaufpreis extrem voneinander abweichen lohnt es sich manchmal auf diesen Gegenstand zu bieten - um den Zuschlag letztendlich zu bekommen gehört bei langen Auktionen natürlich auch Glück.


14. Nur weil ein Gegenstand "alt" ist heißt das noch lange nicht das er wertlos ist - auch hier hilft Wissen über seltene Gegenstände weiter wie z.B. das Kräuter Gromsblut. Alle Blümchenpflücker wissen wie schwer das zu farmen ist und wenn es mal gebraucht wird ist es oft ertragreich davon etwas auf Lager zu haben. Und es wird nicht so selten verkauft wie jetzt einige vermuten würden!

Zum Schluß:

Nach vielen negativen Kommentaren die ich schon über diesen "Berufsstand" gelesen habe, möchte ich viellecht zu Bedenken geben das Handeln Spaß machen kann und nicht alle Händler irgendwelche Abzocker sind. Ich verurteile z.B. auch die Leute die "Nachnahmepakete" verschicken oder normale Gegenstände die im AH massenhaft gekauft also einfach "weggeklickt" werden zu exorbitanten Preisen reinstellen in der Hoffnung das sich jemand verklickt !

Ich selbst habe sogar schon mehrfach von Lieferanten Ware geschickt bekommen die aus Versehen noch das Gold dazu gepackt hatten anstatt es als Nachnahmepost zu senden - das Gold ging in doppelter Menge wieder zurück an den Adressaten! Also sollte man immer erstmal ein wenig nachdenken bevor man irgendwelche Pauschalurteile fällt. 

Danke fürs Lesen

Gruß


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2009)

haro3777 schrieb:


> dann muss man halt 5 chars anlegen oder eventuell ein gildenbankfach nutzen. wobei ich nicht weiss, wieviel man da reinlegen kann. 210.000 ist aber eine komische summe. 99.999,99 oder 999.999,99 würden mir noch logisch klingen. naja, ist halt so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kurze Einführung in Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen:
Ein Integer ist ein Datentyp, der Zahlen im Spielraum von &#8722;2'147'483'648 bis 2'147'483'647 darstellen kann. Üblicherweise nutzt man zur Speicherung von ganzzahligen Werten in Datenbanken (also Werte ohne Nachkommastelle) einen Integer-Wert. Da es nun keinen Sinn macht, Gold, Silber und Kupfer getrennt abzuspeichern sondern sinnvoller ist, das alles als eine grosse Kupferzahl zu nehmen und dann für den Benutzer entsprechend anzuzeigen, werden also die Kupferwerte gespeichert. Somit hast Du also in der Theorie ein Maximum von 2'147'483'647 Kupfer, was wiederum, 214'748 Gold, 36 Silber und 47 Kupfer bedeuten würde. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt das Goldcap bei WoW aber bei ...46 Kupfer. Man geht davon aus, dass das letzte Kupfer:
a) Für separate Berechnungen gebraucht wird
b) Als Sicherheitspuffer dient
c) Versehentlich falsch programmiert worden ist.

Mehr Infos zum Datentyp Integer gibts wie (fast) immer auf Wikipedia

PS: Sorry fürs OOT!
PPS: @Dalmus: hmm ich dachte es seien 3 und nicht 10...aber das Resultat ist ja das selbe =)


----------



## Toyuki (20. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es gibt 10 Arten von Leuten...
> Die, die das Binärsystem kennen und die, die's nicht kennen.
> 
> Ok, uralt, aber ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen.
> ...



waren es nicht 3 Arten von Leuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic etwas ausdauer ein kleine start kapital und man hat das handel irgendwan raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> waren es nicht 3 Arten von Leuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


3? Dann wäre die Pointe doch nur halb so gut. óÒ


----------



## Animos93 (20. Januar 2009)

Also ich machs ähnlich wie du ich kaufe mir für im durchschnitt 12gold das stack boreanisches leder und mach dieses zu schwerem leder. aus 4 stück kann ich dann ein boreanisches rüstungsset machen. die materialkosten sind ungefähr 15-17gold die ich dafür brauche und ich verkaufs dann meistens für 30-35 ^^ wenn ich dann am tag so 500 leder einkaufe kommt nen nettes sümmchen zusammen und ich muss nichts farmen was das beste daran ist.


----------



## plopp123 (20. Januar 2009)

Es gibbt halt imma so Leit die da so denge das se mit neidrigem angebout viel kolle verdiene könne.
Des is halt scheiß für dein geschäfft.
Setzt man schonnmal viel geld in de sand.
Muschte guht kalkkuliere.
Mit freundlischen Grüssen Plopp


----------



## Ascanius (20. Januar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> Habe mir letzt mal Gold gekauft bei nem china farmer muss sagen nach 1std hat ich 3000Gold echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mhh würd ich nicht machen is aber jedem selbst überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ich hätts net gepostet weil jetzt die ganzen kleinen Flamer aus ihren Löchern kommen und dich totflamen werden^^


----------



## haro3777 (20. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es gibt 10 Arten von Leuten...
> Die, die das Binärsystem kennen und die, die's nicht kennen.
> 
> Ok, uralt, aber ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen.
> ...




okay, gut gebrüllt löwe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt "2" arten von leute. die einen können aufzählen und die anderen nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

konnte es mir auch nicht verkneifen.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (20. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kurze Einführung in Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen:
> Ein Integer ist ein Datentyp, der Zahlen im Spielraum von &#8722;2'147'483'648 bis 2'147'483'647 darstellen kann. Üblicherweise nutzt man zur Speicherung von ganzzahligen Werten in Datenbanken (also Werte ohne Nachkommastelle) einen Integer-Wert. Da es nun keinen Sinn macht, Gold, Silber und Kupfer getrennt abzuspeichern sondern sinnvoller ist, das alles als eine grosse Kupferzahl zu nehmen und dann für den Benutzer entsprechend anzuzeigen, werden also die Kupferwerte gespeichert. Somit hast Du also in der Theorie ein Maximum von 2'147'483'647 Kupfer, was wiederum, 214'748 Gold, 36 Silber und 47 Kupfer bedeuten würde. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne liegt das Goldcap bei WoW aber bei ...46 Kupfer. Man geht davon aus, dass das letzte Kupfer:
> a) Für separate Berechnungen gebraucht wird
> b) Als Sicherheitspuffer dient
> ...



damit kann man etwas anfangen. danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Januar 2009)

haro3777 schrieb:


> okay, gut gebrüllt löwe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Siehst Du Toyuki?
Mit "10" zieht der Gag viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dralocs (20. Januar 2009)

gold bei china farmern ist ein zweischneidiges schwert. wennst pech hast wird dein acc gehackt und dein gold ist wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tschüss 3000g und der rest von deinem gold!
wo glaubst denn kriegen die das gold her? nur durch farmen oder wie?
dann bannt dich blizz auch noch! weil ist ja verboten!
tja gold weg acc weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pontifexmax (20. Januar 2009)

Für Euch noch nen kleiner Hinweis wer es noch nicht gelesen hat.

Es gibt bereits so genannte "reichste Spieler" welche am Ende der binären Verwaltung angekommen sind und sich darüber beschwert haben bei Blizzard.



http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...ew&unid=239



Reine Händler halt die betrachten WoW ausschliesslich als Wirtschaftssimulation. 

Kleiner Demotivationskick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Phash (20. Januar 2009)

there are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't

btt.: wer in einem mmorpg das maximale geld scheffelt sollte evtl mal über RL nachdenken... und gucken, ob sich nich was mit dem Geschick anfangen liese...

einfach mal 1000 euro in die Hand nehmen, hier was kaufen, da verkaufen etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (20. Januar 2009)

@ TE du hast einzelne und kleine stacks aufgekauft und in 20er staks überteuert reingestellt.
hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wenn ja war das dein fehler, wenn spieler geringe mengen für ein teil brauchen werden sie eher bekannte fragen als ein 20er stack aus den ah hohlen.

btw zur preisentwicklung. ich weis das auf mein server der stack netherstoff vor den patch 2.4 zwischen 2g und 2g50 gekostet hat und danach 3g und kurz vorm addon nochmal hochschnellte.

Froststoff kostet dank der hohen nachfrage zur zeit 20g und ist ab und an für 18g zu haben.

Leute die mit dem zeug skillen, kennen die preise und wie schon erwähnt, leute die den preis nicht kennen kaufen nicht 20erstack von sachen von den man 2stk für ein teil braucht zum beispiel.


----------



## Hothgar22 (20. Januar 2009)

Alles was ich in 20er Stacks verkaufe ist Froststoff da dieses eine massenware ist und je nach nachfrage werden die Stacks dann kleiner für erze in 10er Tränke und Elixiere in 5er alles Äonene zaug einzeln nur so zum beispiele^^


----------



## Hulligulli (20. Januar 2009)

Ich gehöre auch zu der Spezies die immer vom Briefkasten zum AH rennen und zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum hier viele meckern das vieles zu teuer ist, von wegen Wucherpreise, der Aufwand das zu craften/farmen steht in keinem Verhältnis zum AH Preis usw. kann ich nur sagen: Das muss es auch nicht!!!!
Denn es ist irrelevant wie hoch der Aufwand für ein bestimmtes Item ist. Einzig und allein die Käufer entscheiden wie hoch der Preis sein kann ;-) Bleibe ich auf meiner Ware sitzen bin ich zu teuer, werd ich sie los ist er wohl angemessen und nicht zu teuer *fg Für wen das in seinen Augen immer noch zu teuer ist der kauft eben nicht und gut. Hab ja nicht den Auftrag alle zufrieden zu stellen *fg

Wenn ich bestimmte Items für z.B. 190G loswerde dann werd ich nur mit dem Preis runtergehen wenn die Konkurenz das tut und das auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag. Wie hoch der ist wird individuel entschieden da man als Händler den Markt beobachtet. Bei günstigen Gelegenheiten kauft man auch schonmal das AH leer wenn die Erfahrung zeigt das man es auch locker für mehr loswird( wenns nicht zu viele Auktionen sind, sprich >10 ). Dazu ist Actioneer Advanced Suite sehr hilfreich (BeanCounter). Damit ich den Preis nicht unnötig nach unten drücke wird auch nur um 1 Kupfer unterboten!!!  Reicht völlig aus um für eine bestimmte Zeit am günstigsten zu sein. Denn unterboten wird man meist eh irgendwann, egal um wieviel man vorher unterboten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss an alle Sockelstein Ally-Händler auf Ambossar


----------



## Lamatard (20. Januar 2009)

Da das ja größten ein sachlicher Thread geblieben ist nochmal Anekdote über die 10 Leute die das binär System kennen und die nicht......
(auch wenns jetzt weg von der MArkt wirtschaft ist .

dezimal gesehen ist 10 eine Zehn ....
binär gesehen ist es eine EINS und eine NULL ....
Was kann man mit 2 zeichen darstellen
00 binär könnte dezimal eine Null sein ....
01 binär ... dezimal kann es eine Eins darstellen
10 binär ... dezimal 2
11 binär .... dezimal 3 

bei 2 zeichen gibt es vier Möglichkeiten .....

Also dezimal betrachtet sind es Zehn Arten von Leute... die das System kennen und die nicht .... macht nicht viel Sinn
Binär betrachtet sind es Zwei Arten von Leute die das System kennen und die nicht .... Also die einen kennen es ... die anderen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (20. Januar 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> waren es nicht 3 Arten von Leuten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






haro3777 schrieb:


> okay, gut gebrüllt löwe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail.

Binäres System:

0 = 0
1 = 1
*10 = 2*
11 = 3 
100 = 4
101 = 5
110 = 6
   ...


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Ok scheinbar gibts 2 Versionen von dem Witz. 10 Leute bedeutet binär gesehen dass es zwei verschiedene Arten gibt, völlig korrekt und versteht nur der, der das Binärsystem versteht.
3 Leute hingegen bedeutet im Zehnersystem dass es drei Kategorien gibt, aufgezählt werden jedoch nur zwei. Da jedoch die eine Art der Leute nicht zählen kann liegt der Witz darin, dass sie den Witz nicht verstehen.

Insofern sind beide Möglichkeiten auf ihre Art "korrekt"...nur haben wir jetzt dem Witz den Witz genommen durch die Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (21. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir ganz sicher. es gibt in der Buffed-Community einen Platz, wo ihr euch getrost über Zahlensystem unterhalten könnt ohne dabei einen Thread ins totale OT zu führen...

LG
Eli


----------



## Blöidl (21. Januar 2009)

Die Wirtschaftskrise hat also offenbar auch schon Azeroth erreicht.


----------



## Rorre (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Nein ich hab nicht alles als ein Stack verkauft. Ich kenn das Item . Ich weiß was man damit anstellen kann und mir war bewusst das die leute nur einpaar stück brauchen. Deswegen gehen die Pelze nur im einzel Stück über den Tisch. Ab und zu siehst man ein Bündel von 3-4 Pelzen aber das wars auch schon wieder. 

LG


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ganz sicher. es gibt in der Buffed-Community einen Platz, wo ihr euch getrost über Zahlensystem unterhalten könnt ohne dabei einen Thread ins totale OT zu führen...


Hm, schauma da nochmal genau hin...
Dein Beitrag hat absolut nichts zum Thema beigetragen. Ich denke das läßt sich schwer wegdiskutieren.

In diesem Thread geht es um die AH-Wirtschaft. Wir sprechen hier über Gold... viel Gold... nicht irgendwelche Peanuts.
In dem Zusammenhang ist natürlich das Goldlimit interessant. Und die Höhe des Goldlimits hängt damit zusammen wie die Daten im Spiel gespeichert werden... und schwupps sind wir beim Binärsystem.
Nun zu behaupten, daß dies "total OT" wäre, zaubert einem doch ein Lächeln ins Gesicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Da kenn ich ganz andere Sachen. Das Ingi-Chopper-Mount. 22k im AH gesehen, der Typ macht noch Werbung dafür. Alle antworten natürlich, dass es sowieso keiner für den Preis kauft.
> Hat der Ingi sich bei uns in der Gilde um nen festen Raidplatz beworben. Wurde genommen. Ich komm wegen des AH's und so mit ihm ins Gespräch.
> Hat der Typ bereits 4 von den Dingern gebaut und vertickt, 2 im Horden-AH, zwei in BB. Alle vier um die 22k Gold. Also wenns jemand kauft, dann ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.




22k sind gerechtfertigt?  naja , wer (zu doof ist) bzw. viel Gold sein eigen nennen kann und diesen preis bezahlt hat für mich nen lattenschuß. Bei solchen sachen seh ich die leute nur als poser an mehr auch nicht. Grinse mir dann ein und denke "geb du mal die kohle aus"  und nur weils nen Archivment ist pfeif ich (noch) auf die punkte. Wenn es mal soweit sein sollte das man evl. für die punkte Was bekommt ist der preis mit sicherheit auf ca 5 k wenn nicht noch weniger gefallen.

Die andere seite ist das viele Leute eine erhebliche menga an Gold ihr eigen nennen können wiel sie  vor dem Addon für ca 2-4 wochen viele sachen schnell verticken konnten was man im neuen addon gar nicht mehr braucht. 
Wem es wahrlich nicht wehtut 22k auszugeben von jetzt auf gleich soll er es machen, heisst aber noch lange nicht das 22k Gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn man mal viel Kohle hat gehts einfach. Kauft z.B. alle Kräuter und pusht den Preis sehr hoch, kaufen tuns Leute auch für großes Geld


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wenn man mal viel Kohle hat gehts einfach. Kauft z.B. alle Kräuter und pusht den Preis sehr hoch, kaufen tuns Leute auch für großes Geld


Ich hab eigentlich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, daß gerade der Rohstoffmarkt sehr beständig ist.
Viele Farmer haben da mehr oder weniger ihre fixen Preise und auch die Einkäufer sind meist die gleichen.
Soll heissen: 
1. Die Farmer gehen häufig einfach hin und setzen dann neue Waren rein und versehen sie mit ihrem normalen Preis. Sie sehen gar nicht groß, daß Du den Preis gepusht hast. Ergo mußt Du dann entweder wieder alles einkaufen, oder aber Du bleibst auf Deinen Waren sitzen, während sie ihre verkauft bekommen.
2. Die Einkäufer haben den Markt meist gut im Blick. Sie kaufen so gut wie täglich und stellen dann Tränke, Elixiere, Glyphen etc. her. Steigt der Preis plötzlich drastisch (und es ist nur ein Anbieter da), dann wissen sie eigentlich genau was abgeht und sitzen die Situation einfach aus.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Januar 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> 22k sind gerechtfertigt?  naja , wer (zu doof ist) bzw. viel Gold sein eigen nennen kann und diesen preis bezahlt hat für mich nen lattenschuß. Bei solchen sachen seh ich die leute nur als poser an mehr auch nicht. Grinse mir dann ein und denke "geb du mal die kohle aus"  und nur weils nen Archivment ist pfeif ich (noch) auf die punkte. Wenn es mal soweit sein sollte das man evl. für die punkte Was bekommt ist der preis mit sicherheit auf ca 5 k wenn nicht noch weniger gefallen.



Dir sind aber die Mat-Kosten des Dings bewußt? Schauen wir mal:

Rezept (ab erfürchtig "Vorposten der Allianz"): 320g

Mats, die man nur als Ingi (Skill 450 und Chopper-Rezept sind Vorraussetzung) bei einem Händler in K3 kaufen kann:

8 Kolben: 8.000g
Fragmente und Auspuff: 4500g

Sind wir nur bei den Fixkosten bei 12.820g - die muß man aufwenden; da kann man nix zusammenfarmen!

Dazu kommen:

2 arktische Pelze (ca. 200g)
12 Titanstahlbarren (auf Gilneas kostet einer im AH durchschnittlich 200g -> 2400g zusätzliche Mat-Kosten)

Selbst hergestellt und erfarmt braucht man täglich 6 Titanerze, 1 Äonenfeuer, 1 Äonenschatten und 1 Äonenerde - und kann nur einen einzigen Titanstahlbarren täglich herstellen wg. 20-Stunden-Cooldown!

Die 40 Kobaltbolzen fallen bei den Mat-Kosten kaum mehr ins Gewicht. Für 5.000g wirst Du ein Teil, daß in der Herstellung alleine mehr als 15.000g verschlingt (je nach Angebot des Servers können Titanstahlbarren auch viel teurer sein), niemals bekommen. Ob 22.000g für so ein Risiko-Produkt angemessen sind oder nicht im Verkaufspreis mußt Du den Käufern überlassen!


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich eher die Erfahrung gemacht, daß gerade der Rohstoffmarkt sehr beständig ist.
> Viele Farmer haben da mehr oder weniger ihre fixen Preise und auch die Einkäufer sind meist die gleichen.
> Soll heissen:
> 1. Die Farmer gehen häufig einfach hin und setzen dann neue Waren rein und versehen sie mit ihrem normalen Preis. Sie sehen gar nicht groß, daß Du den Preis gepusht hast. Ergo mußt Du dann entweder wieder alles einkaufen, oder aber Du bleibst auf Deinen Waren sitzen, während sie ihre verkauft bekommen.
> 2. Die Einkäufer haben den Markt meist gut im Blick. Sie kaufen so gut wie täglich und stellen dann Tränke, Elixiere, Glyphen etc. her. Steigt der Preis plötzlich drastisch (und es ist nur ein Anbieter da), dann wissen sie eigentlich genau was abgeht und sitzen die Situation einfach aus.



Klar immer wieder alles wegkaufen das geht gut haben das mit paar Bekannten gemacht, vor allem Stoff und Kräuter und haben Vermögen mit Addonpatch und Addon dann gemacht. Es gab nichts Anderes mehr außer von uns. Nehmt Euch 4-5 Leute Studenten usw die auch unterschiedlich on sind und die Ihr am besten RL kennt. Macht mit Bankchars paar Gilden wegen den Fächern und zieht das mal 1-2 Moante durch und Ihr könnt Euch alles leisten was Ihr wollt, es laufen genug Dumme rum dies kaufen. Wenn sie keine Zeit zum Farmen haben oder selber keine Goldprobs so sind das nicht Eure Probs.


----------



## Pontifexmax (22. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> 2. Die Einkäufer haben den Markt meist gut im Blick. Sie kaufen so gut wie täglich und stellen dann Tränke, Elixiere, Glyphen etc. her. Steigt der Preis plötzlich drastisch (und es ist nur ein Anbieter da), dann wissen sie eigentlich genau was abgeht und sitzen die Situation einfach aus.



Korrekt - dem ist so nichts hinzuzufügen weil ich es genau so mache wenn ich einkaufe. Nur so kann man günstig einkaufen. Man hat halt sein Limit resultierend daraus das man den Markt seit 2 Jahren im täglichen Überblick hat.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2009)

Die Taktik des TE kann ja auch garnich funktionieren. Da ja wie weiter oben erwähnt viele Leute die Preise gut kennen, macht man bei sowas halt nicht mit. Steigen die Preise zu stark an, warte ich einfach ein paar Stunden und kaufe dann, wenn sie sich wieder stabilisiert haben. 
Bin ich als Verkäufer tätig kommt mir jemand wie der TE auch sehr gelegen. Das macht es für mich noch einfacher meine Wahren abzusetzen.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Bin ich als Verkäufer tätig kommt mir jemand wie der TE auch sehr gelegen. Das macht es für mich noch einfacher meine Wahren abzusetzen.


Nicht nur jemand wie der TE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerbalin schrieb:


> Klar immer wieder alles wegkaufen das geht gut haben das mit paar Bekannten gemacht, vor allem Stoff und Kräuter und haben Vermögen mit Addonpatch und Addon dann gemacht. Es gab nichts Anderes mehr außer von uns. Nehmt Euch 4-5 Leute Studenten usw die auch unterschiedlich on sind und die Ihr am besten RL kennt. Macht mit Bankchars paar Gilden wegen den Fächern und zieht das mal 1-2 Moante durch und Ihr könnt Euch alles leisten was Ihr wollt, es laufen genug Dumme rum dies kaufen. Wenn sie keine Zeit zum Farmen haben oder selber keine Goldprobs so sind das nicht Eure Probs.


Ja, bitte, bitte probiert das alle mal aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sagt mir vorher Bescheid. Dann brauch ich mich beim farmen nicht einschränken.^^
Sichere Abnehmer sind mir die liebsten Abnehmer. Ich farm Euch dann die Lager voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Führt mich zum Schotter...


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nicht nur jemand wie der TE.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommst zu mir am Server dann finden wir bestimmt nen guten Deal für uns Beide das kein Problem dann kannst das Zeug immer direkt schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Kommst zu mir am Server dann finden wir bestimmt nen guten Deal für uns Beide das kein Problem dann kannst das Zeug immer direkt schicken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal schaun... vielleicht level ich mir da irgendwann mal nen DK hoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nu kann man ja direkt auf jedem x-beliebigen Server bei 55 starten und mal eben nen Farmer hochziehen. GZ Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (22. Januar 2009)

WEIL MEHR LEUTE ARKTISCHEN PELZ FÜR 100g VERKAUFEN WÜRDEN ALS FÜR 80 ;?)

Kiddies...


AH Manipulation setzt immensen Geldwert voraus und 24 H Überwachung des Ah sonst verlierste halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (22. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> WEIL MEHR LEUTE ARKTISCHEN PELZ FÜR 100g VERKAUFEN WÜRDEN ALS FÜR 80 ;?)
> 
> Kiddies...



was hat das mit Kiddies zu tun??? Gimp...

Bei den Pelzen kommt es immer auf die Marktlage an sowie auf den Einkaufspreis und die Nachfrage, vorauszgesetzt man farmt nicht selber. Sagen wir ich hab mit nem Farmer das abkommen er schickt mir nen 10ner pack Pelze und bekommt sofort 1 Stunde später 600g, er muss net Ah stellen und warten auf Käufer.

Hut dann kann ich die auch für 70 oder 80g verkaufen! weil ich mach mein Gold damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist auch net aus der Luft gegriffen ich hatte so nen Abkommen mit nem Urlebenfarmer zu BC Zeiten, hab dann Fäden gemacht und die dicke Kohle so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal.
Also das was du versucht hast ist ein Monopol zu gründen.
Für das hast du alle bisheringen Angebote aufgekauft und teuer wieder reingestellt.
Das problem war, das du dieses Monopol nicht lange genug aufrecht erhalten konntest, dann noch das du alles was du hattest gleichzeitig rein getan hast.
Mach es so, stelle ein Item, wenn kaum Angebot da sind sehr teuer rein( aber auch nur wenn du die paar kleinen Angebote aufgekauft hast).
Du weisst nach 10 min hat einer es billiger rein getan.
Stelle deins so 1g unter seins  ung 10 min später kommt wieder einer .
Also sind es so knapp 10 min die für dich entscheident sind.
Mein Tipp Nachts, wenn du mal Zeit und lust hast so 4 min ins Ah gucken und teuer rein stellen .
Wieso ? Die meisten Auktionen werden dann abgebrochen, weil sie schon zu lange angezeigt wurden sind,ergo du hast wenig Konkurenz, aber auch wenig Käufer.


Dann zum Epic farmen also das epic ist wirklich die einfachste Sache der Welt.
Da würde dir das Monopol bilden zwar stark helfen, das ist aber ein zu hohes Risiko.
Deswegen mach den Merkantanismus , zumindest glaube ich hieß das so.
Das heißst kaufe billig Rohstoffe ein und baue sie zu Fertigwaren um, die du teuer verkaufen wirst.
ACHTUNG: Passe immer darauf auf das du wirklich damit ins Plus kommst und nicht ins Minus. Dabei hilft dir ein Taschenrechner (den habe ich auch immer an meiner Seite ).
Dann stelle deine Angebote immer der Situation hin also jetzt dürfte der Preis für erze stark sinken , da man die schneller farmen kann und deren NAchfrage nicht so hoch ist, ausser für Juwes.
Das beste ist , da du ja Kürscherei bist.
Farme Fleischa, farmen Kühles Fleisch, Rhino Fleisch ,Wyrmfleisch  die bringen immer mehr als 20-30g ein + x*Leder.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Ausserdem lass den KOpf net hängen hat bei meinem ersten Epic auch bisschen geharbert, jetzt pack ich 5k in knapp ner Woche.


----------



## Goblinfänger (22. Januar 2009)

Buldruil schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau so wie die anderen mindestens 5G weniger als der Verkäufer über mir. Und zwar weil mir klar ist, des innherlab weniger Minuten wieder einer ist, ders noch billiger verkauft. Denn im  Nachhinein verdient man mehr wenn man es gleich günstiger reinstellt als wenn man die Ware per Post zurück kriegt weils zu teuer ist und mans wieder reinstellen muss. Also so seh ich das.



Und du glaubst wirklich, dass der Verkäufer, der sein Zeug 5 minuten nach dir reinstellt, deinen Preis nicht um 1 Silber unterbietet, sondern bleibt mit seinem Preis über dir, weil du den Verkäufer über dir so großzügig um 5g unterboten hast?


----------



## Agharnius (22. Januar 2009)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> Also das was du versucht hast ist ein Monopol zu gründen.
> [...]
> Dann zum Epic farmen also das epic ist wirklich die einfachste Sache der Welt.
> ...



Wieder ein Einsatz für den Meister der Klugscheisser: MICH!
*Merkantilismus* ist ein nachträglich verliehener Begriff für ein Sammelsurium verschiedener wirtschaftspolitischer Ideen und Politiken, welche sowohl geldpolitische als auch handels- und zahlungsbilanztheoretische, aber auch finanzwirtschaftliche Ansätze verbinden. Der Merkantilismus war in Europa die vorherrschende wirtschaftliche Lehrmeinung der Frühmoderne (vom 16. bis zum 18. Jahrhundert).

Mit dem Bedürfnis der absolutistisch regierten Staaten nach wachsenden, sicheren Einnahmen zur Bezahlung der stehenden Heere, des wachsenden Beamtenapparats und nach repräsentativen Bauten und Mäzenatentum der Fürsten entwickelte sich in den verschiedenen europäischen Staaten eine vom Interventionismus und Dirigismus geprägte wirtschaftspolitische Praxis, der eine geschlossene wirtschaftstheoretische und -politische Konzeption noch fehlte. Gemeinsam ist dieser wirtschaftspolitischen Praxis das Streben nach Überschüssen im Außenhandel zur wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung des eigenen Staats. Die Kapitalmenge, die durch die staatlichen Goldreserven repräsentiert wird, werde am besten durch eine aktive Handelsbilanz mit hohen Exporten und niedrigen Importen erhöht. Regierungen unterstützten demnach diese Ziele, indem sie Exporte aktiv förderten und Importe durch Anwendung von Zöllen hemmten.

In der Binnenwirtschaft führte dies zu signifikanten staatlichen Eingriffen und zur Kontrolle über den Außenhandel und das Wirtschaftssystem, während gleichzeitig wichtige Strukturen des modernen kapitalistischen Systems entstanden. Der Merkantilismus belastete die damaligen zwischenstaatlichen Beziehungen durch zahlreiche europäische Kriege, der Imperialismus entstand. Gegen Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts wurde der Merkantilismus durch die klassische Nationalökonomie des schottischen Ökonomen Adam Smith verdrängt. Heute wird der Merkantilismus (als Ganzes) von der Mehrzahl aller Ökonomen abgelehnt, obwohl einige Elemente weiterhin Beachtung finden.

Quelle http://www.wikipedia.de


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wenn man mal viel Kohle hat gehts einfach. Kauft z.B. alle Kräuter und pusht den Preis sehr hoch, kaufen tuns Leute auch für großes Geld




Wenn du dir meine Beiträge durchließt (oder die von einigen anderen), wirst du merken wie falsch du doch liegst. Das funktioniert nicht... Warum? Siehe selbst


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meine Beiträge durchließt (oder die von einigen anderen), wirst du merken wie falsch du doch liegst. Das funktioniert nicht... Warum? Siehe selbst


Bist du hier immer noch beschäftigt?


----------



## ReWahn (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Wenn du dir meine Beiträge durchließt (oder die von einigen anderen), wirst du merken wie falsch du doch liegst. Das funktioniert nicht... Warum? Siehe selbst



Macht man es lang genug und konsequent genug kann man sehr wohl den preis diktieren. man kann dann recht gut kohle machen, wenn man es lang genug urchhält... is aber aufwändig, zeitintensiv udn kann wenn man nen fehler macht seeeehr teuer werden...


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Bist du hier immer noch beschäftigt?



Bin zufällig hier gelandet ^^ hatte mir fest vorgenommen hier nichts mehr zu schreiben, bringt ja eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Macht man es lang genug und konsequent genug kann man sehr wohl den preis diktieren. man kann dann recht gut kohle machen, wenn man es lang genug urchhält... is aber aufwändig, zeitintensiv udn kann wenn man nen fehler macht seeeehr teuer werden...



Naja, mal kurz gesagt: das würde eine 24 stunden überwachung des AHs vorraussetzen und unendliche geldmittel (die rohstoffe sind ebenfalls unbegrenzt beschaffbar) und selbst wenn beides zutreffen würde, würde man auf lange sicht verlust machen, denn je höher der preis, destso kleiner die Nachfrage. Das heißt im endeffekt kauft man auf lange sicht deutlich mehr als man absetzen kann, ergo man verliert geld und die investierte Zeit bekommt man ebenfalls nicht bezahlt.

Es würde bei einer gewissen preiserhöhung funktionieren (wie gesagt, 24 stunden AH überwachung und unermüdlichen geldreserven), doch wäre dann die gewinnspanne deutlich zu klein um die investierte zeit zu bezahlen. Mit farmen und zum regulären preis verkaufen wär man besser gefahren. Die Opportunitätskosten wären höher als der gemachte gewinn, ergo ist diese Methode unwirtschaftlich


----------



## Stroog (23. Januar 2009)

@ TE: Das Problem ist unter anderem auf folgende Punkte - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zurückzuführen:

1.Gold und Chinafarmer bzw. deren Kunden. Darüber muss man jetzt nicht ellenlang diskutieren, fakt ist das dadurch die Wirtschaft in WoW (wie leider auch in vielen anderen Spielen auch) effektiv im Eimer ist. 
2. Die wirklich dämlichste Idee die Blizzard je hatte - Daylies. Dadurch das es die Daylies gibt schafft es wirklich JEDER, selbst komplett ohne geskillte Berufe an Gold zu kommen, so das viele das AH schlicht gar nicht nötig haben. Die paar die so wie Du versuchen über Handel Gold zu machen werden dadurch zumindestens ausgebremst.
3. Dienstleistungen gegen Mats. Ich gebe zu Gildenintern und für einige wenige Chars aus meiner FL mache ich das aucb so und bin daher zu einem gewissen Teil an dem was ich hiermit kritisiere mitschuld, aber solange es diese " Suche Verzauberer ( oder was auch immer) für XYZ - mats vorhanden" Kundschaft gibt, die dann in den meisten Fällen prozentual zum Wert der erbrachten Dienstleistung gradezu unverschämte Trinkgelder ( wenn überhaupt) zahlen gibt, wird auch das eine vernünftige Wirtschaft behindern.
4. Twinks. Twinken an sich ist ja nichst schlimmes, sondern eher sogar eine gute Sache. Allerdings twinken viele um sich Ihre Berufe hochzuskillen und "unabhängig" von anderenn Spielern zu sein ( weil man dann ja selber das jeweils Benötigte craften kann) Dadurch fällt zum Teil beim Skillen soviel an gecrafteten an, das dadurch die Preise auch gedrückt werden.
5. Profihändler. Es gib nach meiner Erfahrung genügend Leute die den ganzen Tag damit verbringen im AH abzugammeln und Preise zu vergleichen. Jedem das seine, für mich wäre das alleine aus langeweiletechnischen Gründen nichts, aber wenn sojemand dann die Preise erstmal drauf hat ist es eine leichte Sache die dann so zu beeinflussen das Du mit deinen paar Aktionen da nichts machen kannst.
Ich kenne Leute die setzen z.B. EXTRA mit irgendwelchen Twinks ein Item extrem überteuert rein, nur um alle anderen aus der Reserve zu locken und dann mit dem Main das selbe Item für weniger als die hälfte zu verkaufen...

Um auf dein Epic Mount bzw. fliegen zurückzukommen:
Ich kann dir nur sagen wies bei mir war: Laaaaaaaaaannnnnnngggg... ^^ Aber Du musst es mal so sehen: Wenn Du das EpicMount samt Fliegen hasst, brauchst Du effektiv nur noch 1000g für Kaltwetterflug... alles andere ist Luxus...


----------



## grünhaupt (23. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich versuche nun auch mal die Wirtschaft zu erklären. Versucht ja jeder hier. Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich nie HWS (Höhere Wirtschaftsschule) oder irgendwas in die Richtung studiert habe. Begriffe, wie sie hier erwähnt wurden, sind mir ein Rätsel. Ich kann gerade mal Monopol einordnen.

Zudem möchte ich sagen, vergleicht die WOW-Wirtschaft nicht mit dem realen Wirtschaftleben. 

In der Theorie mag die Wirtschaft simpel sein. Es besteht eine Nachfrage an einem Gut. Also wird das produziert. Wird wenig von dem Gut produziert und besteht eine wachsende Nachfrage so kann man 1. die Preise erhöhen und so mehr verdienen oder 2. man kann mehr prod. und so die Nachfrage bei gleichbleibendem Preis verkaufen. Kommen aber mehr Produzenten auf den Markt, so entsteht ein Preiskampf. Jeder will seine Ware verkaufen und sucht sich einen Verkaufspreis, der für ihn noch genügend Gewinn bringt. Diese Gewinnmarche ist jedoch individuell.

hmmm, was will ich nun sagen.

Steigt die Nachfrage, so steigt entweder der Preis oder das Angebot.

Sinkt die Nachfrage, so sinkt der Preis und das Angebot.

Aha, jetzt kommt es. Besteht keine Nachfrage nach einem Produkt, so wird künstlich eine Nachfrage geschaffen. siehe Luxusartikel. 

Das ist aber nur Theorie. Auf dem Blatt sehen die ganzen Wirtschaftsplanungen super aus. Ich bin ein grosser Befürworter des Sozialistischen, nur funktioniert es nicht. Warum nicht, weil der Mensch immer Gewinnorientiert ist und immer ein klein wenig mehr wie sein Nachbarn haben möchte. Neid, Missgunst und Gier spielen hier eine Rolle.

Abschliessend möchte ich sagen/behaupten. Wie die Wirtschaft funktioniert weiss niemand genau. Es ist möglich eine AHNUNG davon zu haben, aber verstehen tut sie keiner wirklich. 

Die Wirtschaft läuft nicht linear sondern progressiv, weil der menschliche (unsichere) Faktor die entscheidende Rolle spielt.

soviel von mir

grüsse Grüni

ps: wie ich schon erwähnt habe, ich bin kein Wirtschaftler. Also verzeiht mir bitte, wenn ich unverständlich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

Stroog schrieb:


> @ TE: Das Problem ist unter anderem auf folgende Punkte - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach zurückzuführen:
> 
> 1.Gold und Chinafarmer bzw. deren Kunden. Darüber muss man jetzt nicht ellenlang diskutieren, fakt ist das dadurch die Wirtschaft in WoW (wie leider auch in vielen anderen Spielen auch) effektiv im Eimer ist.
> 2. Die wirklich dämlichste Idee die Blizzard je hatte - Daylies. Dadurch das es die Daylies gibt schafft es wirklich JEDER, selbst komplett ohne geskillte Berufe an Gold zu kommen, so das viele das AH schlicht gar nicht nötig haben. Die paar die so wie Du versuchen über Handel Gold zu machen werden dadurch zumindestens ausgebremst.
> ...



Das Problem dabei ist, ist das aufgrund deiner aufgeführten Punkte der Preis eher steigen müsste. Dadurch das mehr gold im umlauf ist, müssten die Preise drastisch steigen. Das nennt man Inflation... Mit anderen Worten, das ansteigen des goldbestandes steht in keiner Relation zu den sinkenden Preisen.

Für die sinkenden Preise sind ganz andere Faktoren verantwortlich.


----------



## Stroog (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, ist das aufgrund deiner aufgeführten Punkte der Preis eher steigen müsste. Dadurch das mehr gold im umlauf ist, müssten die Preise drastisch steigen. Das nennt man Inflation... Mit anderen Worten, das ansteigen des goldbestandes steht in keiner Relation zu den sinkenden Preisen.
> 
> Für die sinkenden Preise sind ganz andere Faktoren verantwortlich.



Jein. Das Problem was ich zum Teil sehe ist das durch das zuviele Gold die Händler Ihre Waren zu Grabbeltischpreisen verhökern, weil es halt nicht zwingend notwendig ist Gold über den Handel zu machen.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Bin zufällig hier gelandet ^^ hatte mir fest vorgenommen hier nichts mehr zu schreiben, bringt ja eh nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, der Wille zählt, nehm ich mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so kann man sein sich angeeignetes Wissen auch mal unters Volk werfen ^^


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich versuche nun auch mal die Wirtschaft zu erklären. Versucht ja jeder hier. Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich nie HWS (Höhere Wirtschaftsschule) oder irgendwas in die Richtung studiert habe. Begriffe, wie sie hier erwähnt wurden, sind mir ein Rätsel. Ich kann gerade mal Monopol einordnen.
> 
> ...




Die wirtschaft ist auch in der Theorie keinesfalls als simpel zu bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mal am Rande erwähnt.

Im großen und ganzen hat sich bei dir der ein oder andere Denkfehler eingeschlichen:

Die Nachfrage steigt nicht wenn weniger Produziert wird, es werden lediglich weniger Nachfrager Bedient. Der Grund warum man den Preis bei niedrigen Angebot höher ansetzen kann liegt darin, dass man ein großteil der sogenannten Konsumentenrente einstreicht.
Als Konsumentenrente versteht man die differenz des Preises den man bereit ist zu Zahlen und dem tatsächlichen (niedrigeren) Preis den man Zahlen muss. Diese ensteht dadurch, da man mit einem höheren Angebot auch die Bedient, die bereit sind weniger zu Zahlen somit sinkt der Preis.

Mit anderen Worten, und an einem praktisch Beispiel erklärt: Sinkt das Angebot Eiscreme, wollen nicht mehr Menschen Eiscreme essen.

In deinem Beitrag findet sich zwar noch der eine oder andere Denkfehler, aber ich hab grad keine Lust tiefer in die Materie zu gehen ^^


Edit:

Was aber sehr richtig ist, dass auch viele unsichere und unberechenbare Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, die  die Kalkulationen zunichte machen können. Das heißt aber nicht das keiner ne Ahnung hat wie die Wirtschaft funktioniert, denn das tut man sehr wohl.


----------



## Kamosh (23. Januar 2009)

also ganz im ernst man kann am tag locker 1k G machen wenn man statt zu farmen questet da ist das G sicherer und net so langweilig verdient wie beim farmen. sieht natürlich anderst aus wenn man alle gebiete leer gequestet hatt aber denn hast auch zum 3. mal epic fliegen und kaltwetterflug.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Kamosh schrieb:


> also ganz im ernst man kann am tag locker 1k G machen wenn man statt zu farmen questet da ist das G sicherer und net so langweilig verdient wie beim farmen. sieht natürlich anderst aus wenn man alle gebiete leer gequestet hatt aber denn hast auch zum 3. mal epic fliegen und kaltwetterflug.


Gratuliere zum nebensächlichsten Post des Tages.
Hier geht es nicht darum, wie schnell man wo Gold macht, sondern darum, wie die Wirtschaft im Auktionshaus gewinnbringend genutzt werden kann (die Technik, nicht der Effort, der dadurch entsteht).
NATÜRLICH hast du Recht, 1k Gold ist durch stupides Questen sicherlich lockerer verdient als durch AH-Spekulationen, aber wie Hephaistus das hier immer gern hinter Fremdwörten versteckt, die sowieso kein Schwein versteht (nicht böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), geht es um den Tiefgang dieser ganzen Geschichte, um mal wirklich zu erahnen, was wirtschaftlich gesehen dahinter steckt. Meiner Meinung nach sicherlich eines der interessantesten Themen für gehobenen Anspruch in WoW.
Als Otto Normalverbraucher kann das einem ganz klar auch völlig am Arsch vorbei gehen, solang man sein ins AH gesteckte Zeug an den Mann bringt.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

Stroog schrieb:


> Jein. Das Problem was ich zum Teil sehe ist das durch das zuviele Gold die Händler Ihre Waren zu Grabbeltischpreisen verhökern, weil es halt nicht zwingend notwendig ist Gold über den Handel zu machen.



Nur werden sich diese Leute auch an den gängigen Marktpreisen orietieren, denn es macht keinen sinn weniger zu verlangen wenn man auch mehr bekommen kann, vorallem wenn man das Gold nicht schnell und dringend braucht.

Natürlich gibts auch Menschen wie du sie beschreibst, nur spielen die wohl eher ne untergeordnete Reihe. Und diese Werden in den seltensten Fällen noch wirklich farmen gehen, denn mit dailys die mehr gold bringen, ist die zeit für weniger gold zu schade, und wenn sie kein Gold verdienen wollen, machen sie sich nicht die Mühe.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> [...] aber wie Hephaistus das hier immer gern hinter Fremdwörten versteckt, die sowieso kein Schwein versteht (nicht böse gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab extra versucht "konsumentenrente" zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus... schreib dir selbst ein Banner mit dem Titel: AH-Salesman....
Damit jeder bei buffed.de weiss: DU kennst dich aus! Sonst niemand!
Sry, aber wenn ich das lese, verstehe ich beinahe 0. Wenn mir das jemand in nem Gespräch verklickert, wärs leicher ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber ja doch, das wichtigste hab ich kapiert!


Edit: Wie ich mir jetzt fast schon sicher bin, dass er das gerade macht...


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Hephaistus... schreib dir selbst ein Banner mit dem Titel: AH-Salesman....
> Damit jeder bei buffed.de weiss: DU kennst dich aus! Sonst niemand!
> Sry, aber wenn ich das lese, verstehe ich beinahe 0. Wenn mir das jemand in nem Gespräch verklickert, wärs leicher ^^
> 
> ...



Das wär ja ne Lüge! Hab hier etliche Beiträge gesehen die sehr richtig waren, gibt hier also doch einige die sich auskennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jo, es wär deutlich einfacher wenn ich dir bestimmte sachverhalte aufzeichnen, bzw im Gespräch klären würde, und bin leider kein toller erklärer ^^

Aber im endeffekt ist es ja auch nur wichtig das wesentliche zu kapieren, man muss bei WoW nicht unbedingt mathematisch den idealen Preis ausrechnen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich hab bewusst dem Drang widerstanden hierfür wieder ein fremdwort zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Larmina (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Hephaistus... schreib dir selbst ein Banner mit dem Titel: AH-Salesman....
> Damit jeder bei buffed.de weiss: DU kennst dich aus! Sonst niemand!
> Sry, aber wenn ich das lese, verstehe ich beinahe 0. Wenn mir das jemand in nem Gespräch verklickert, wärs leicher ^^
> 
> ...


*Faschingsgebiss einsetz* Rotkäppchen du bist ja immernoch wach! Du solltest doch schon lange im Bett sein wie deine Großmutter dir gesagt hat! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. Januar 2009)

der grund für das vom TE beschriebene Problem hat gar nicht mal so viel mit wirtschaft zu tun, sondern eher die tatsache, dass viele leute sachen ins ah stellen, ohne sich vorher die preise genau anzuschauen oder dem Irrtum erliegen, dass, je günstiger sie es ins Ah stellen, desto mehr davon verkaufen sie und umso mehr verdienen sie. 
das ist nämlich quatsch!

ich hab hier von irgendwem gelesen, dass er seine items grundsätzlich 5g günstiger reinstellt, da ja er ja eh sehr schnell unterboten wird. 
der denkfehler an der sache ist allerdings:
wenn dich eh der nächste mit dem preis unterbietet, warum verschenkst du dann noch 5g?

eines ist sicher: wenn jemand etwas dringend benötigt, weil er es selber nicht farmen kann oder die zeit dafür nicht aufbringen will, wird er das günstigste angebot im ah nehmen, ob das jetzt 100 oder 150g sind. in 80% der fälle reicht es, etwas überhaupt nicht günstiger reinzustellen sondern einfach für den gleichen Preis wie der derzeit günstigste. wenn man das glück hat, dass nach einem jemand auch dieses item für einen minimal niedrigeren oder gar auch denselben preis reinstellt, dann ist es recht wahrscheinlich das ding loszuwerden.
wenn man pech hat kommt wieder ein reichlich unterbelichteter mensch und stellt es direkt 20% günstiger rein.

je nachdem um wieviel man das derzeit niedrigste angebot unterbietet, gibt man auch die preiskurve vor. wenn ich zum beispiel etwas 10% günstiger anbiete dann könnte es passieren, dass sich mein "nachfolger" daran orientiert und den preis um einen ähnlichen wert senkt. 
das ergebnis: der erste verkäufer verdient gar nichts, da der preis bereits 20% unter seinem liegt, ich verdiene nichts, da es bereits 10% unter meinem preis angeboten wird und so schraubt sich der preis immer weiter runter, da alle, die massiv unterboten werden und somit nichts verkaufen, gezwungen sind, ihre ware, zum aktuellen preis reinzustellen obwohl sie vielleicht extrem viel mehr wert ist. und das alles nur weil jemand auf die schlaue idee gekommen ist, etwas viel günstiger reinzustellen nur um es auf jeden fall loszuwerden.

und dieses "preis reset" was der TE ursprünglich vorhatte, funktioniert durchaus. allerdings sind 3k gold absolut keine ausreichende ressource dafür, da es wirklich dauerhaft und konsequent durchgeführt werden muss. ein kumpel von mir holt täglich 5-10k aus dem briefkasten und das NUR durch kontrolle der preise, er farmt nichts. er kauft lediglich alle bestände von items im ah auf, die einen extremen wertverlust erfahren haben und setzt sie für den Standardpreis wieder hinein. er hat allerdings halt auch die reserven (und das sollten schon MINDESTENS 10k sein) um das wirklich tagelang durchzuziehen, dann ist es auch kein verlustgeschäft. und der typ sorgt dafür, dass titanstahl auf unsrem server nach wie vor 200g (je nach tageszeit +- 50g) wert ist und sorgt damit bei vielen leuten für volle geldbeutel ohne dass sie es selbst merken...

im ah von wow gelten exakt die gleichen gesetze wie in der wirtschaft:
wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, preise vor ort zu vergleichen und direkt das günstigste angebot wahrzunehmen, gewinnt immer das günstigste angebot. ob das jetzt 2 cent oder 100 euro sind ist völlig egal.
auf wow projeziert bedeutet dies(achtung captain caps will denen, dies noch nich gecheckt haben, was klar machen):

ES IST NICHT WICHTIG OB IHR ETWAS 5SILBER ODER 20GOLD GÜNSTIGER INS AH STELLT. WICHTIG IST, DASS IHR IN DER LISTE GANZ OBEN ALS GÜNSTIGSTER UND AKTUELLSTER VERKÄUFER AUFTAUCHT. UND DAS ERREICHT IHR AUCH WENN ETWAS NUR 1SILBER GÜNSTIGER ODER GAR FÜR DEN SELBEN PREIS REINSTELLT. UNTERBOTEN WERDET IHR SO ODER SO, ABER IHR BESTIMMT MIT, UM WIEVIEL!!!


Fazit:
wenn man etwas viel günstiger als das günstigste reinstellt, erreicht man damit nur eins: man schadet allen anderen verkäufern dieser ware inklusive sich selbst, denn wer verschenkt freiwillig gold?(ja gut, wie wir alle in unseren erfahrungen in diesem thread beschrieben haben, gibt es sehr viele "goldverschenker"). und ihr stellt etwas doch mit sicherheit nicht günstig rein, nur um dem potenziellen käufer einen gefallen zu tun oder?

AN ALLE PREISDUMPER: WENN IHR PLATZ IM INVENTAR BRAUCHT VERSCHERBELT EUER ZEUG BEIM GASTHAUS, ABER VERSAUT NICHT DIE PREISE IM AH.


----------



## JOCKER63 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallole

ja hab ja nix gegen dich persönlich im RL
aber ehrlich gesagt bist DU einer der leute die wow manchmal zum kotzen machen

nu sag ich dir mal was ich manchmal tu wenn ich solche goldgeier bemerke die ein monopol ausnutzen
nun was nicht zur sache gehört ist das ich selbstversorger binn , sprich habe alle sammel und herstellungsberufe
nun zum eigentlichen
da meine banktaschen eh meißt überfüllt mit sachen sind und ich wie gesagt sowas nich leiden kann das manche 
(leider gibts zu viele von euch) sich auf kosten anderer so dreist bereichern wollen 
ich einfach hinngehe und einen guten preis der mir korreckt erscheint ins AH reinstelle
habe bemerkt das es auch noch andere leute gibt die das machen
danke an alle die dies auch tun 

finde ich super wenn dieser (wucherer)dann richtig gold verliert 
allso von mir bekommst kein mitleid 
in diesem sinne hoffe ich das die leute mal wieder mehr spass haben im spiel denn ihr wucherer seid eine spassbremse 

nun hoffe ich konnte dich zum nachdenken bewegen und du wirst zu einem besseren händler

so nu könnt ihr die rechtschreibfehler suchen 

MFG  SIGGI63


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. Januar 2009)

@jocker63:
also entweder hast du nicht von mir gesprochen, hast dir meinen post nicht ganz durchgelesen oder hast irgendein schlupfloch gefunden, in wow ohne gold klarzukommen. wie kommst du darauf, dass der preis den DU für vernünftig hälst, der richtige ist. 
so wie du das beschreibst, möchtest du dem käufer einen gefallen tun, weil er etwas besonders günstig erstanden hat. wieviel kohle du in der tasche hast, scheint dir egal zu sein.

der richtige preis für eine ware ist genau der höchste der auch reell bezahlt wird. ein käufer gibt auch nicht mehr für ein item aus als es ihm wirklich wert ist. wenn ich etwas brauche, es im ah aber doppelt soviel kostet wie ich bereit bin zu bezahlen, dann kauf ich es nicht und fertig, der verkäufer wird merken, dass sein preis zu hoch ist wenn ihm nichts abgekauft wird.

"goldgeier" lol, wie gesagt, wenn du ohne gold im game klarkommst ist das dein ding, aber wie ich weiter oben schon sagte, verkauf dein zeug beim gasthaus wenn dus einfach nur loswerden willst.
wie schon erwähnt. wieso sollte man etwas für 50g verkaufen wenn man auch 100 dafür bekommt? den rationalen grund dafür erkenne ich leider nicht.
es geht nicht darum, die preise in unvernünftige höhen zu treiben sondern sie auf einem dem aufwand entsprechenden niveau zu halten. wenn ich den preis für nen titanstahlbarren bei 500 oder1000gold ansetzen würde, würde ihn schlicht und einfach niemand kaufen. aber wenn ich es für 200 loswerde, werde ich alles daransetzen, dass dieser preis so bleibt, denn die leute bezahlen ihn und es gibt keinen grund weniger zu verlangen.


----------



## Pacster (23. Januar 2009)

JOCKER63 schrieb:


> finde ich super wenn dieser (wucherer)dann richtig gold verliert
> allso von mir bekommst kein mitleid
> in diesem sinne hoffe ich das die leute mal wieder mehr spass haben im spiel denn ihr wucherer seid eine spassbremse




Wieso sind Wucherer Spassbremsen? Die tun dir doch nix und du musst bei ihnen nicht kaufen. Da es in WoW praktisch unmöglich ist eine echte Monopolstellung aufzubauen kann auch keiner wirklich wuchern...und damit, das nicht jede Ware zu jeder Zeit zu den Preisen drinsteht, wie du sie gerne hättest, musst du halt leben. Wenn dir der Preis zu hoch ist: Farm das Zeug selber.....
Solange der Markt es bezahlt, ist es ein angemessener Preis...und wenns der Markt nicht bezahlt, fällt der Preis extrem schnell. Das ist ja das schöne an der Marktwirtschaft in WoW: Sie ist extrem fair weil jeder jedes Produkt innerhalb weniger Stunden oder Tage herstellen kann und dabei auch keinerlei Risiko eingeht....

Das einzig schlimme sind Leute, die 10er stacks von irgendwas reinstellen und dann nen Einzelprodukte zum selben Preis irgendwo verstecken in der Hoffnung, das einer nachdem er 5 stacks gekauft hat beim 6. eventuell nicht mehr auf die Anzahl sondern nur noch auf den Preis und den Verkäufer schaut. Sowas ist echt ätzend....


----------



## Black Sting (23. Januar 2009)

Im Auktionshaus herrscht der der freie markt heißt ANGEBOT und NACHFRAGE bestimmen den Preis wenn du etwas billiger reinstellst als der Konkurrent dann wird bei dir gekauft und du verdienst während der andere halt hinten ansteht sein Problem 
Wenn du jetzt alle Rohstoffe aufkaufst um den Marktpreis zu heben und damit den markt zu kontrollieren dann wird dir jemand nen strich durch die Rechnung machen denn der sinn der freien Marktwirtschaft ist es profit zu machen und nicht dem anderen Gold zu schenken 
WoW ist nun mal ein derartiges rollenspiel wie unsere Welt und so funktioniert die Wirtschaft nun mal 
Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den preis 
                                                                                 mfg Black


----------



## Larmina (23. Januar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Im Auktionshaus herrscht der der freie markt heißt ANGEBOT und NACHFRAGE bestimmen den Preis wenn du etwas billiger reinstellst als der Konkurrent dann wird bei dir gekauft und du verdienst während der andere halt hinten ansteht sein Problem
> Wenn du jetzt alle Rohstoffe aufkaufst um den Marktpreis zu heben und damit den markt zu kontrollieren dann wird dir jemand nen strich durch die Rechnung machen denn der sinn der freien Marktwirtschaft ist es profit zu machen und nicht dem anderen Gold zu schenken
> WoW ist nun mal ein derartiges rollenspiel wie unsere Welt und so funktioniert die Wirtschaft nun mal
> Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den preis
> mfg Black


Mal davon abgesehen, dass im RL nicht Geld einfach so aus dem nichts auftaucht (AkA Goldseller)


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass im RL nicht Geld einfach so aus dem nichts auftaucht (AkA Goldseller)


Falschgeld^^


----------



## Webi (23. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass im RL nicht Geld einfach so aus dem nichts auftaucht (AkA Goldseller)


Schon klar. Das seh ich wie wenn man im RL jemand Geld schenkt.
Abgesehen davon dass man vielleicht damit dann leichtfertiger umgeht.
Wiederum auf WoW umgemünzt würde er sich (hoffentlich) nicht einen Stack Runenstoff für 2000G im AH kaufen.

Aus meiner Erfahrung wars immer so. Mit selbstverdientem Geld geht man dann schon etwas vorsichtiger um.
Und wenn man nicht so spielt: "Ich will alles und sofort", dann bekommt man im Laufe der Zeit genügend G zusammen um sich so ziemlich alles leisten zu können.

Wenn nun jemand meint, er muss Runenstoff für 2000G ins AH stellen, dann GZ. Ich kaufs nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (23. Januar 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> @jocker63:
> 
> der richtige preis für eine ware ist genau der höchste der auch reell bezahlt wird. ein käufer gibt auch nicht mehr für ein item aus als es ihm wirklich wert ist. wenn ich etwas brauche, es im ah aber doppelt soviel kostet wie ich bereit bin zu bezahlen, dann kauf ich es nicht und fertig, der verkäufer wird merken, dass sein preis zu hoch ist wenn ihm nichts abgekauft wird.



Falsch! Ein Preis ist eine Kurve in der Angebot und Nachfrage sparte.
Verkaufst Du etwas in Mengen, kann ein günstigerer Preis Dir mehr Kohle einbringen als wenn Du es zu teuer machst.
Es gibt immer eine Schmerzgrenze beim Konsumenten.

Der Bereich zwischen Wucher & "zu wenig" ist der goldene Bereich zum Verkaufen. Paar Stunden Wirtschaft und man lernt diese kleine Regel. Nix Wildes.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. Januar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Falsch! Ein Preis ist eine Kurve in der Angebot und Nachfrage sparte.
> Verkaufst Du etwas in Mengen, kann ein günstigerer Preis Dir mehr Kohle einbringen als wenn Du es zu teuer machst.
> Es gibt immer eine Schmerzgrenze beim Konsumenten.
> 
> Der Bereich zwischen Wucher & "zu wenig" ist der goldene Bereich zum Verkaufen. Paar Stunden Wirtschaft und man lernt diese kleine Regel. Nix Wildes.



???
genau das habe ich geschrieben?  der richtige Preis liegt genau unter der Schmerzgrenze des Käufers, es ist genau der höchste preis zu dem ich es los werde. und in dem fall muss man reale wirtschaft und wow trennen, denn im realen leben werden anbieter besonders günstiger waren in zukunft bevorzugt aufgesucht, was in wow nicht der fall ist.


----------



## SilverGER (23. Januar 2009)

Um nochmals auf den Ursprungs-Post zurückzukommen: wenn ein item für 80G im AH steht,
und jemand kommt, der alles wegkauft um es für 150 wieder reinzustellen, würde ich mir als
aktiver Händler ein Loch in den Bauch freuen! So kann ich nämlich wunderbar für etwas mehr
als die "üblichen" 80 verkaufen, und stehe in der Preisliste immer noch als der Günstigste da.

Nicht selten stehen ja auch gecraftete items im AH, deren Mats nur einen Bruchteil wert sind.
Eine WUNDERBARE Möglichkeit Gold zu machen (sofern man diese itenms selber herstellen
kann) - man kauft die Mats, dengelt das item schnell zusammen, und stellt es nicht zum
Schleuderpreis (denn wir wollen alle mit unseren Berufen etwas verdienen), aber deutlich
günstiger als die anderen in`s AH - bingo, ohne Farmerei gut  verdient, und evtl. sogar ein
Skillpunkt als Bonus sofern man noch unter 450 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. Januar 2009)

genau das oder vom prinzip her das selbe wollte der te ja machen, nur hat er sich gewundert, dass dann da halt schlaue menschen kommen und (um bei deinem bsp. zu bleiben) das gecraftete  item auf einmal für einen wesentlich geringeren preis reinstellen nur weil sie der meinung sind, dass das item lange nicht so viel wert ist wie der aktuelle preis, so dass der preis einem hohen verfall unterliegt, was ja an sich auch echt schwer nachzuvollziehen ist.


----------



## SilverGER (23. Januar 2009)

Nein, der TE hat die Pelze zu einem VIEL zu hohen Preis wieder eingestellt.
Niemand kann ein Monopol über längere Zeit halten, der Plan konnte so
nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Ich drücks jetzt mal einfach aus: Man kann in WoW kein Monopol aufstellen. Das Angebot ist einfach unendlich, weil alles in irgendeinem Rahmen farmbar ist, somit nicht durchs Kaufen im AH alleine gebunden ist. Ist was zu teuer im AH, gehen die Leute halt wieder farmen, bis die Preise aufgrund der gesunkenen Anfrage wieder so niedrig sind, dass die Rechnung mit Zeitersparniss durch AH-Einkäufe wieder aufgeht. 
Kauft jetzt ein Händler alles auf, von dem er meint, dass es teurer auf jedenfall weiterverkauft wird, dann steigt der Preis jener gekauften Gegenstände. Alle anderen, die das Zeug ins AH stellen, machen natürlich einen niedrigeren Preis dafür, ergo verkaufen die mehr. Das Monopol ist dann für den Arsch. 
Monopol bedeutet, dass nur ein einziger Zugriff auf diesen Gegenstand haben würde, was praktisch gesehen unmöglich ist in einer Spielwelt, wo jeder alles einfach erfarmen kann.


----------



## Milivoje (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich regelmäßig was farme und im AH verkaufe (in meinem Fall Blumen), weiss ich grob, wo der Preis so liegt und habe dementsprechend eine ungefähre Vorstellung, wie sich der Preis entwickelt in den kommenden Tagen. Und diesen "Durchschnittspreis" kenenn viele auf dem Server. Selbst wenn ich also alle Lichblüte aus dem AH aufkaufe, um einen neuen Marktpreis von Durchschnittpreis+20g zu schaffen, kommt 3 Minuten später der nächste Gärtner, sieht das Lichblüte grad schweineteuer ist, freut sich, will seinen Schmarrn loswerden und bietet seine lichblüte für Durchschnittspreis+10g an. Zwei Minuten später kommt der nächste und unterbioetet diesen Preis wiederum um 1g. Am Wochenende ist der Preis so binnen ca.2 Stunden wieder auf Normalniveau, unter der Woche mags länger dauern.
Gerade unter der Woche freue ich mich, wenn wieder jemand das AH leergekauft hat, "um den Preis zu diktieren", da sonst gerne mal der Preis ein ganzes Stück unter den Normalpreis sinkt.^^


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. Januar 2009)

du musst das so sehen:
wenn derjenige, der den preis diktiert hat pemanent weiterhin alle, die ihn zu sehr unterbieten, aufkauft, macht er damit trotzdem gewinn, denn es kommen ja nicht nur leute, die was ins ah reinstellen, sondern auch viel mehr die etwas rauskaufen. und wenn der preis nicht zu hoch angesetzt ist, wird der "diktator" so immer seine ware zu seinem preis loswerden...
die sache funktioniert halt nur mit ausreichender konsequenz, wenn mans nur einmal die woche macht, bleibt es ein verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich drücks jetzt mal einfach aus: Man kann in WoW kein Monopol aufstellen. Das Angebot ist einfach unendlich, weil alles in irgendeinem Rahmen farmbar ist, somit nicht durchs Kaufen im AH alleine gebunden ist. Ist was zu teuer im AH, gehen die Leute halt wieder farmen, bis die Preise aufgrund der gesunkenen Anfrage wieder so niedrig sind, dass die Rechnung mit Zeitersparniss durch AH-Einkäufe wieder aufgeht.
> Kauft jetzt ein Händler alles auf, von dem er meint, dass es teurer auf jedenfall weiterverkauft wird, dann steigt der Preis jener gekauften Gegenstände. Alle anderen, die das Zeug ins AH stellen, machen natürlich einen niedrigeren Preis dafür, ergo verkaufen die mehr. Das Monopol ist dann für den Arsch.
> Monopol bedeutet, dass nur ein einziger Zugriff auf diesen Gegenstand haben würde, was praktisch gesehen unmöglich ist in einer Spielwelt, wo jeder alles einfach erfarmen kann.




Ich bin sowas von Stolz auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistus (23. Januar 2009)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> du musst das so sehen:
> wenn derjenige, der den preis diktiert hat pemanent weiterhin alle, die ihn zu sehr unterbieten, aufkauft, macht er damit trotzdem gewinn, denn es kommen ja nicht nur leute, die was ins ah reinstellen, sondern auch viel mehr die etwas rauskaufen. und wenn der preis nicht zu hoch angesetzt ist, wird der "diktator" so immer seine ware zu seinem preis loswerden...
> die sache funktioniert halt nur mit ausreichender konsequenz, wenn mans nur einmal die woche macht, bleibt es ein verlustgeschäft.



Nein er macht keinen gewinn... Er macht sogar erheblichen verlust. Ich hab zwar schonmal genau das gleiche geschrieben, aber da einige einfach keine posts von anderen lesen schreib ich es dir nochmal:

Erstens würde diese "ausreichende konsequenz" unendliche Goldbestände und eine 24 stündige AH überwachung erfordern, was an sich schon reinste Utopie ist, aber nehmen wir mal an es wäre möglich...

Mit jeder Preiserhöhung sinkt die Nachfrage, je höher der Preis, destso niedriger die Nachfrage. Da die Ressourcen in WoW unendlich sind, und vorallem für jeden frei zugänglich, würde auf lange sicht gesehen, mehr Geld dafür aufgewendet werden die günstigeren Bestände aufzukaufen, als man selbst durch seine teure Ware aufgrund von niedrigerer Nachfrage einnehmen kann. Man kauft permanent nach, und verkauft hin und wieder etwas. Man bindet immer mehr Kapital, und sitzt auf immer mehr Ware, und es wird von Stunde zu Stunde mehr. Nun erklär mir wie man da mit Konsequenz Geld verdienen soll?
Wenn du mir jetzt sagen willst, dass er nach einer Weile die Ware zu diesen Preis festsetzen kann, dann liegst du falsch. Die Nachfrage ist begrenzt, und deutlich niedriger als das Angebot. Das ist Fakt. 

Aber probiert es ruhig selber alle mal aus, überwacht 24 stundenlang das AH, setzt eure unerschöpflichen Goldreserven ein und versucht den Markt langfristig zu diktieren. Viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (23. Januar 2009)

Hephaistus schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von Stolz auf dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat ja lang genug gedauert ^^


----------



## NightCreat (26. Januar 2009)

ich mach das immer so das ich mir den niedrigsten betrag von etwas raussuche zb gefrorene kugel 45g bei uns immer und habe meine für 44g99s99k rein getan und so kaufen die leute am ehesten deine sache als das was grade mal 1k mehr kostet ^^


----------

